# Comment résoudre les problèmes de Trousseau/Keychain...



## Modern__Thing (20 Mars 2005)

Salutations,

Un petit thread pour résoudre vos problèmes liés au trousseau/keychain, application se trouvant dans *Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilitaires > Keychain/trousseau.*

Bien souvent, certaines applications nous demandent continuellement le mot de passe du trousseau. Ce qui est donc lié à cette application. Il faut donc dès lors réparer Keychain/le Trousseau pour que ce problème stope.

- *Réparer Keychain/Trousseau :* Ouvrir l'application et aller dans le menu 'Fenêtre' et choisir 'SOS Trousseau/Repair Keychain', mettre le mot de passe utilisateur et choisir 'Réparer/repair'.

- *Changer le mot de passe utilisateur pour que le mot de passe utilisateur concorde :* Il peut arriver que Keychain/Trousseau foire car l'utilisateur ait eu des problèmes de mot de passe utilisateur (login) assez récemment, dans ces cas-là, la solution est de resynchroniser les mots de passe en allant changer le mot de passe utilisateur dans les Préférences Système.

- *Si les problèmes persistent toujours,* il se peut que les choses soient plus que foireuses, dans ce cas, allez dans votre dossier "Maison", 'Bibliothèque/Library' (Macintosh HD > Utilisateurs/Users > "Maison" > Library/Bibliothèque > Keychain) et dans ce dossier, mettez sur le bureau le fichier s'appellant "login.keychain". Attention, ce nom peut varier selon la version d'OS X que vous possédez. Attention, ceci implique la perte des mots de passe pour tout (sauf login puisqu'il est storé ailleurs).


Ceci devrait amplement résoudre les problèmes liés à cette application.

Questions, réactions etc... C'est à vous !


----------



## JediMac (21 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> - *Si les problèmes persistent toujours,* il se peut que votre mot de passe Trousseau ne corresponde plus à votre mot de passe login, dans ce cas, allez dans votre dossier "Maison", 'Bibliothèque/Library' (Macintosh HD > Utilisateurs/Users > "Maison" > Library/Bibliothèque > Keychain) et dans ce dossier, mettez sur le bureau le fichier s'appellant "login.keychain". Attention, ce nom peut varier selon la version d'OS X que vous possédez.


  
Ben si on fait ça, on perd quand même le contenu de son trousseau :sick:. Il me semble que si c'est juste un problème de pass de T d'Ac qui n'est plus le même que celui de la session, il suffit d'aller dans T d'Ac et de modifier son pass via la commande idoine qui se trouve dans le menu "Édition".
Je précise pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, pour que le trousseau où sont stockés les pass et autres info dont le système à besoin, se décadenasse automatiquement à l'ouverture de la session, il faut que le pass de ce trousseau soit le même que celui de la session.


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mars 2005)

Et la chose la plus intelligente est que pour modifier ce mot de passe, il faut connaitre l'ancien...  et si on a des problemes de Keychain, c'est qu'apparemment on ne le connait plus... :rateau:


----------



## JediMac (6 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et la chose la plus intelligente est que pour modifier ce mot de passe, il faut connaitre l'ancien...  et si on a des problemes de Keychain, c'est qu'apparemment on ne le connait plus... :rateau:


Tututut ! Il y a des cas assez fréquents d'ailleurs, où l'utilisateur a supprimé ou modifié son mdp de session en ne suivant pas la "procédure légale" et du coup, Trousseau d'accès ne se déverrouille plus automatiquement. Exemple :king:.


----------



## Alan571 (7 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Hé bien, je remercie beaucoup Modern_Thing pour ce petit tuto car cela fait plusieurs mois que j'avais un problème avec le trousseau sans n'avoir jamais changé mon mot de passe. Cela est arrivé d'un coup après une mise à jour de OS X, passage de la version 10.3.6 à 10.3.7 si je ne me trompe pas.

Problème : Après la mise en route de mon Mac, quand j'allais sur Internet, le trousseau me demandait mon mot de passe 

Jusqu'à prèsent, je n'avais rien trouvé dans les forums concernant la résolution de ce problème. Donc, je réitére mes remerciements à Modern_Thing, même si d'autres le titi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

au plaisir


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Tututut ! Il y a des cas assez fréquents d'ailleurs, où l'utilisateur a supprimé ou modifié son mdp de session en ne suivant pas la "procédure légale" et du coup, Trousseau d'accès ne se déverrouille plus automatiquement. Exemple :king:.


 tutut, c'est écrit pareil dans la KB


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2005)

ça fonctionne,  j'ai plus de problème de trousseau sur mon iMac G4 au boulot :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Avril 2005)

Ca parrait radical parce qu'il faut trasher des fichiers mais c'est clair qu'on est tranquil après  

Je conseille une petite réparation des autorisations après l'opération pour que la bécane tourne de façon optimale...


----------



## parmmic (20 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca parrait radical parce qu'il faut trasher des fichiers mais c'est clair qu'on est tranquil après
> 
> Je conseille une petite réparation des autorisations après l'opération pour que la bécane tourne de façon optimale...


 J'ai eu un probleme de trousseau que je j'ai pu arranger mais depuis mon cd d'installation ne veut plus demarrer sur mon iBook G4 quant il fonctionne parfaitement sur mes I Mac Qui à la solution pour pouvoir booter à partir du Cd d'insta autre que le classique lettre C Alt etc ...

Merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Avril 2005)

Tu as mis un mot de passe Open Firmware ???


----------



## parmmic (21 Avril 2005)

Je n'ai pu repondre hier j'étais parti du bureau 
je ne sais pas ou trouver le mot de passe Open Firmware


----------



## pulpnet (30 Avril 2005)

Salut,

A chaque démarrage , mirrorAgent me demande un mot de passe, comme faire pour qu'il ne me le demande plus ?
J'ai essayer de réparer avec S.O.S mais ça n'a rien changer  


A+


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mai 2005)

Merci de donner plus de précisions quand vous postez un problème 

Exemple : le type de machine, la version système etc...


----------



## kanako (7 Juin 2005)

salut à tous, j'ai un petit problème, 
Je souhaite supprimer le mot de passe principal de mon ordi et le mot de passe d'ouverture de la session administrateur, mais je ne sais pas comment il faut faire...
C'est pas vraiment un problème, mais c'est juste que c'est chiant de devoir taper un mot de passe à chaque fois qu'on veut se connecter à la session, ou modifier les préferences système...
J'ai un eMac G4 sous Mac os X.3.9
Quelqu'un sait comment faire svp ?
merci de me répondre
Kanako


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juin 2005)

Pour ca il te suffit tout simplement de le supprimer dans les prefs systemes, dans l'onglet comptes 

A la place de mettre un mot de passe, tu l'effaces


----------



## kanako (7 Juin 2005)

Oui c'est ce que j'avais essayé, mais hélas ! ça ne marche pas...
Au début, je fait donc comme tu dis, je clique sur l'onglet compte, dans les préférences système, puis je sélectionne mon compte admin, et je clique sur l'onglet mot de passe, avant de pouvoir modifier quoique ce soit il me dit : "*Pour introduire des modifications, vous devez d'abord vous identifier*  Mot de passe actuel", je tape mon mot de passe, puis je peux enfin le supprimer (dans les deux cases). il me dit : "*Vous n'avez pas fourni de mot de passe pour ce compte d'utilisateur. Êtes-vous sûr de vouloir poursuivre ?* Comme vous n&#8217;avez pas tapé de mot de passe pour ce compte d&#8217;utilisateur, tout le monde pourra ouvrir une session sur votre ordinateur. Tapez votre mot de passe dans les champs Mot de passe et Confirmer." je valide, mais on me dit :"*Vous ne pouvez pas remplacer votre mot de passe par celui que vous venez de saisir.* Votre mot de passe est trop court. Veuillez en saisir un plus long." voilà pour le mot de passe de la session principale... apparement impossible à supprimer...
Sinon je me suis aussi attaquée au mot de passe principal de l'ordinateur (onglet sécurité dans les preférences système), pour la protection FileVault... mais bon là c'est à peu près pareil, quand je clique sur "modifier..." je doit taper mon mot de passe actuel puis je laisse les champs suivants vides pour ne pas redéfinir de mot de passe mais il me dit : "*Vous n'avez pas saisi de mot de passe principal.* Un mot de passe principal est requis pour activer FileVault."

Voilà... j'en ai vraiment mare des ces mots de passe de partout ça me soule....... comment faire svp ??


----------



## jipeev (10 Juin 2005)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ce que j'avais essayé, mais hélas ! ça ne marche pas...
> Au début, je fait donc comme tu dis, je clique sur l'onglet compte, dans les préférences système, puis je sélectionne mon compte admin, et je clique sur l'onglet mot de passe, avant de pouvoir modifier quoique ce soit il me dit : "*Pour introduire des modifications, vous devez d'abord vous identifier* Mot de passe actuel", je tape mon mot de passe, puis je peux enfin le supprimer (dans les deux cases). il me dit : "*Vous n'avez pas fourni de mot de passe pour ce compte d'utilisateur. Êtes-vous sûr de vouloir poursuivre ?* Comme vous n&#8217;avez pas tapé de mot de passe pour ce compte d&#8217;utilisateur, tout le monde pourra ouvrir une session sur votre ordinateur. Tapez votre mot de passe dans les champs Mot de passe et Confirmer." je valide, mais on me dit :"*Vous ne pouvez pas remplacer votre mot de passe par celui que vous venez de saisir.* Votre mot de passe est trop court. Veuillez en saisir un plus long." voilà pour le mot de passe de la session principale... apparement impossible à supprimer...
> Sinon je me suis aussi attaquée au mot de passe principal de l'ordinateur (onglet sécurité dans les preférences système), pour la protection FileVault... mais bon là c'est à peu près pareil, quand je clique sur "modifier..." je doit taper mon mot de passe actuel puis je laisse les champs suivants vides pour ne pas redéfinir de mot de passe mais il me dit : "*Vous n'avez pas saisi de mot de passe principal.* Un mot de passe principal est requis pour activer FileVault."
> 
> Voilà... j'en ai vraiment mare des ces mots de passe de partout ça me soule....... comment faire svp ??


 
Moi c'est ma madame qui n'a jamais connu son mot de passe admin de "mon compte" et pour le modifier il faut le connaitre..!!!?????
Comment peut-on le supprimer?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Juin 2005)

on peut le changer avec le CD de démarrage mais !!! le clavier passe en QWERTY


----------



## jipeev (11 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> on peut le changer avec le CD de démarrage mais !!! le clavier passe en QWERTY


 
Merci!!

j'ai eu ~ la mm rép en mp


question subsidiaire:

Sur quelle touche du clavier faut-il appuyer et jusqu'à quand après le redémarrage avec le dvd d'install?

@+


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Juin 2005)

Ben C comme CD  même si c'est un DVD :rateau:


----------



## kanako (13 Juin 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> on peut le changer avec le CD de démarrage mais !!! le clavier passe en QWERTY



ok ça a l'air simple, merci beaucoup ;-)


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (25 Juin 2005)

Quelle bonne idée j'ai eu de venir promener mon écran ici... Un énorme bisou virtuel pour m'avoir enlevé une belle épine du pied : tu es la Queen du VMULand aussi maintenant !  :love: 


quelques explications : je m'étais retrouvé avec 2 trousseaux dont l'un des deux restait fermé au démarrage. Une fois trashé, un nouveau trousseau session vide a été créé par le système. Un coup d'SOS trousseau et tout est rentré dans l'ordre, le second a définitivement disparu.


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juin 2005)

Parfois, le simple fait de changer le mot de passe dans votre profil utilisateur résoud le problème


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (20 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Salutations,
> 
> Un petit thread pour résoudre vos problèmes liés au trousseau/keychain, application se trouvant dans *Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilitaires > Keychain/trousseau.*
> 
> Bien souvent, certaines applications nous demandent continuellement le mot de passe du trousseau. Ce qui est donc lié à cette application. Il faut donc dès lors réparer Keychain/le Trousseau pour que ce problème stope.



Justement, j'ai ce problème avec Tiger (PowerMac G4 Dual 1GHz MDD, Tiger 10.4.2).



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> - *Réparer Keychain/Trousseau :* Ouvrir l'application et aller dans le menu 'Fenêtre' et choisir 'SOS Trousseau/Repair Keychain', mettre le mot de passe utilisateur et choisir 'Réparer/repair'.


Fait.



			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> - *Si les problèmes persistent toujours,* il se peut que votre mot de passe Trousseau ne corresponde plus à votre mot de passe login, dans ce cas, allez dans votre dossier "Maison", 'Bibliothèque/Library' (Macintosh HD > Utilisateurs/Users > "Maison" > Library/Bibliothèque > Keychain) et dans ce dossier, mettez sur le bureau le fichier s'appellant "login.keychain". Attention, ce nom peut varier selon la version d'OS X que vous possédez.


Ehm...je n'ai pas ce fichier.


----------



## danchik (10 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour votre réponse.
j'ai essayé et ça a été réparé mais je continue à ne pas pouvoir envoyer des mail.
Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.

Échec de la tentative de lecture de données depuis le serveur "smtp.club-internet.fr".


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2005)

Pour les questions liées à Internet, il y a un sous-forum spécifique.
Essaye de ne pas poster les mêmes questions en plusieurs endroits différents  Merci


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

Bon j'ai ce problème sur u iMac G5/tiger, rien à faire : il n'y a pas d'option pour réparer le trousseau (la secrétaire se souvient de rien) et le login.keychain enlever rien n'y fait. E n bootant sur le dvd je peux réinitialiser le mot de passe, si je met toto ça passe, mais sont mot de passe préféré pas. Ayant imprimé le clavier US et suiss-francais celui-ci ne montre aucune différence.

Je laisse "toto" ou je coule une bielle ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Décembre 2005)

Réparer le trousseau se trouve maintenant dans les préférences de Keychain  sous l'onglet "SOS" ou "First Aid" en english, sous Tiger  avez-vous regardé là ?


----------



## Fixard (3 Janvier 2006)

j'ai ce soucis avec Tiger, au premier lancement d'une appli ayant besoin d'un accès au trousseau, il me demande de le déverrouiller, ce qui est pénible. j'ai essayé de réparer le trousseau ainsi que les autorisations, rien n'y fait !
une solution miracle parce que c'est pénible !
j'ai aussi recréé le trousseau session...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Janvier 2006)

Et t'as jarté le fichier dans /Utilisateurs/Bibliothèque/keychains/ c'est-à-dire "login.keychain"  ?


----------



## Fixard (4 Janvier 2006)

je fais le test, je te tiens au courant !


----------



## Fixard (4 Janvier 2006)

pareil  il faut que je déverrouille le trousseau manuellement... pénible


----------



## Fixard (5 Janvier 2006)

bon j'ai résolu mon problème tout seul... c'est surtout que je voulais garder tous mes mots de passe...

voilà comment j'ai procédé : 

- j'ai créé un nouveau trousseau dans lequel j'ai tranféré tous mes mots de passe. Il faut taper son mot de passe pour chacun ! 
- j'ai viré "session" comme modern_thing nous l'a dit
- j'ai relancé Trousseau d'accès. Il a recréé
 "session"
- comme ça marchait toujours pas pour les anciens mots de passe enregistrés, j'ai lu les infos de chacun et dans l'onglet "autorisations", j'ai autorisé l'accès sans rien demander (là aussi mot de passe pour chacun !)
- j'ai tout reglissé dans "session"

maintenant ça marche pour les anciens comme les nouveaux mots de passe !

oouf !


----------



## Rener (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour Modern__Thing,
Merci pour ton aide.
Ta dernière proposition de modifier le mot de passe administrateur, afin quil coïncide avec le mot de passe trousseau ne peut malheureusement se faire, puisque justement le mot de passe trousseau est perdu (cest bien là le problème). Il eut fallu que je le connusse pour que la manuvre soit possible (si je puis dire).
Le problème est: est-il possible de modifier le mot de passe du trousseau lorsque celui-ci est perdu, comme on peut le faire pour le mot de passe administrateur, à laide du CD-rom dinstallation dOSX*?


----------



## Fulvio (19 Février 2006)

Rener a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est: est-il possible de modifier le mot de passe du trousseau lorsque celui-ci est perdu, comme on peut le faire pour le mot de passe administrateur, à laide du CD-rom dinstallation dOSX*?



Perso, je me pose la même question, mais dans une autre optique : en cas de vol de matériel, je ne voudrais pas qu'on puisse ouvrir mon trousseau.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Février 2006)

Rener a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Modern__Thing,
> Merci pour ton aide.
> &#8212;Ta dernière proposition de modifier le mot de passe administrateur, afin qu&#8217;il coïncide avec le mot de passe trousseau ne peut malheureusement se faire, puisque justement le mot de passe trousseau est perdu (c&#8217;est bien là le problème). Il eut fallu que je le connusse pour que la man&#339;uvre soit possible (si je puis dire).
> &#8212;Le problème est: est-il possible de modifier le mot de passe du trousseau lorsque celui-ci est perdu, comme on peut le faire pour le mot de passe administrateur, à l&#8217;aide du CD-rom d&#8217;installation d&#8217;OSX*?


Je sais que ça parait ridicule, mais vas changer le mot de passe utilisateur, ne te tracasse pas du mot de passe trousseau pour l'instant  change le mot de passe utilisateur dans ta session via les Préférences Système cette fois et non via le CD, ça remet la plupart du temps les choses en place. Puis vois si ton problème de trousseau est toujours là


----------



## Rener (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour Modern__Thing
 Merci encore pour ton aide. Je découvre le monde des forums (même si jutilise un Mac depuis plus de 10 ans), et je suis ravi de voir cette solidarité gratuite entre utilisateurs.

 Cest avec enthousiasme et espoir que jai tenté la manipulation que tu proposes. Malheureusement, il me semble bien que ça na pas suffi.
En effet, lorsque je change le mot de passe via Préf. Système, lavertissement suivant saffiche:
«Le mot de passe de votre trousseau sera remplacé par celui de votre nouveau compte. Si votre trousseau est verrouillé, il vous sera demandé votre mot de passe de trousseau actuel avant de changer ce dernier».
       Mais ce mot de passe de trousseau ne ma pas été demandé!!

Jai ensuite fait une réparation du trousseau à laide de SOS trousseau.
Mais au final le problème reste, par exemple, dans «Trousseau daccès», si je demande dafficher un des mots de passe du trousseau, apparaît encore une demande du mot de passe de trousseau, et lorsque je tape mon nouveau mot de passe, il nest pas accepté.

Si daventure tu avais une suite à proposer, jen serais ravi.
Many thanks anyway.


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2006)

Strange que cela n'ait pas remplacé le mot de passe trousseau... y reste la solution hard : trasher le fichier de Keychain, tu vas devoir rentrer tous tes mots de passes partout mais tu seras au moins tranquille


----------



## Rener (22 Février 2006)

Je vais donc devoir «trasher le fichier de Keychain». Exprimer en ces termes jen tremble davance.
	Pour se résumer (je vais essayer de ten demander le minimum), je commence par suivre les indications que tu donnes au début de ton keychain thread.
1login.keychain sur le bureau. Tu veux dire par là: le supprimer?
2Tu nen dis pas plus, mais je suppose que le fichier login.keychain va se recréer de suite?
3Tu me dis finalement que je vais devoir rentrer tous les mots de passe. Mais comment faire? via Trousseau daccès? Si oui, je suppose que le trousseau daccès sera complètement vide après le «trash». Faut-il alors activer SOS Trousseau? Ou quoi, ou quest-ce?
(Tout cela nest pas pour mon Mac, mais celui de ma chère mère, dont je ne voudrais pas recevoir le rouleau à pâtisserie sur la tête en cas de crash général).
	Much obliged
	Met hartelijke groeten.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Février 2006)

Groetjes,

Lorsque tu deplaces un fichier tel que celui-la, le Systeme en regenere automatiquement un lorsque tu relances l'appli, donc oui tu pourras trasher l'ancien.

Malheureusement, tu vas devoir retourner dans toutes les applications ou les mots de passes se situaient et les y re-entrer, pas en utilisant l'application Trousseau mais bien l'application ou le mot de passe etait utilise, tu perdras donc aussi tes cookies d'identification automatique pour certains sites etc, mais si le reste n'a pas marche, aux grands maux les grands moyens ! 

succes met je probleem


----------



## Rener (24 Février 2006)

Hello Modern Thing

Dans mon histoire de trousseau jai une ultime question, qui pourrait dailleurs intéresser dautres utilisateurs dans cette situation:

Lorsque que jaurais déplacé le fichier login.keychain sur le bureau, et quil se sera régénéré dans son dossier dorigine, si lopération devient un fiasco, me sera-t-il toujours possible de supprimer le nouveau fichier login.keychain et de remettre lancien à sa place, afin de me retrouver dans la situation de départ (comme si je navais rien fait)?

Ce pourrait être une solution de repli si je ne men sors pas.
Merci pour linfo!


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Février 2006)

Ca ne devrait pas poser problème


----------



## Rener (28 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
Jai fini par supprimer login.keychain, et tout est rentré dans lordre.
Curieusement, je nai eu quà entrer à nouveau le mot de passe de messagerie (rien d'autre).
Safari ne ma rien demandé, pas plus que mon fournisseur daccès pour lequel jai pourtant un mot de passe (autre que messagerie).
Peut-être que ça viendra plus tard (encore que lordinateur à déjà été redémaré deux fois).
Encore merci pour laide ici obtenue


----------



## l'épervier (20 Mars 2006)

bonjour , c'est mon premeir message car j'ai des difficultés à m'en sortitr avec le trousseau.....   je suis sur mac OSX 10.4.2.

J'ai suivit le procedure pour suprimer tous les mots de pass en mettant login key...  sur le bureau..   et mainteant que dois -je faire.... car quand je clic sur le cadenas ouvert il me redemande mon mot de passe ...que je ne connais toujours plus...
Quand je vais dans SOS ..;il me demande toujours un mot de passe quej e ne connais pas....  je ne sais plus quoi faire......  il me dit en faite que l'id utilisateur devrait être 501 et le processeur est 0

merci de vos réponses....


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Mars 2006)

Il faut s'assurer que l'application Trousseau est fermée avant d'en jeter le login.keychain 

Dans ton cas, faudrait pitèt réparer autre chose, pose toujours la question dans le forum


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Mars 2006)

Salut,

j'ai un mystère de mot de passe. Dans mon compte utilisateur, le mot de passe indiqué comporte 7 signes. Or, celui qui fonctionne en comporte 8. Comment cela se fait-il, et comment puis-je les harmoniser ?
Je ne connais pas celui indiqué à 7 signes, bien sûr. 
Je suis en 10.3.9

Edit : ça y est, j'ai enfin trouvé le sujet qui traite du changement de mp. faudra que j'essaie.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

vu mon récent plantage dû à la grosse boulette que j'ai faite récemment en renommant mon dossier maison et aux heures passées avec Macmarco pour tout récupérer, je me demande si je peux appliquer cette règle sans faire encore une bêtise car depuis que j'ai un nouveau dossier maison, effectivement lorsque je vais sur le web, le trousseau me demande le MDP mais ce n'est pas le nouveau qui marche  mais l'ancien mdp 
c'est vraiment agaçant d'avoir à taper ce mdp à chaque fois  et voudrais supprimer définitivement cette manip...
mac OS X 10.4.5

c'est risqué?:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

merci mon problème de trousseau est à présent résolu


----------



## Alain55 (10 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
*Description du contexte du problème de Trousseau*​

Deux comptes distincts, les deux en admin, noms et pass différents

Un compte Super Utilisateur activé à partir du compte admin N°1

Tentative de faire passer le login.keychain du compte N°1 sur le compte N°2

Réparation des autorisations, mais qui apparemment apparaisent bizarres en tapant dans le shell 
	
	



```
ls -l [B]dans Users/compte2/Library/Mail/[/B]
```

D'où probablement une fausse idée de me logger en root et de taper la ligne de commande suivante



```
chown -L sur le repertoire Users/Library/Mail/
```

*Symptômes*​
Et bien les mêmes que vous tous dans ce fil: *Mail* tient toujours à me redemander les mots de passe des différents comptes de messagerie de l'admin N°2 sans passer par le trousseau de sa session ( ça fait quand même 8 pass à retrouver)   Et cela après de multiples essais, avant après fermeture de session, reparation des droits par Utilitaire disque...
*LISTE DES PISTES POSSIBLES* à compléter, commenter...​  Début des propositions

persister avec chown sur /Users/Library/Preferences/ au cas où ?

Desactiver le compte *root* à un moment ou à un autre

Suivre les conseils donnés précédemment et changer le mot de passe de session du compte2

Ne pas laisser 2 comptes d'admin en fonction

Apprendre à me servir de la notion de Groupe genre Staff


----------



## ccl.grt (17 Avril 2006)

"Si les problèmes persistent toujours, il se peut que les choses soient plus que foireuses, dans ce cas, allez dans votre dossier "Maison", 'Bibliothèque/Library' (Macintosh HD > Utilisateurs/Users > "Maison" > Library/Bibliothèque > Keychain) et dans ce dossier, mettez sur le bureau le fichier s'appellant "login.keychain". Attention, ce nom peut varier selon la version d'OS X que vous possédez. Attention, ceci implique la perte des mots de passe pour tout (sauf login puisqu'il est storé ailleurs)."

Merci beaucoup pour cette explication car depuis l'installation de la version 10.4, le système me demandait sans arrêt le mdp du trousseau d'accès et je ne m'en souvenais plus.
Une autre question : que faire du fichier "login.keychain" posé sur le bureau ? Le mettre à la poubelle ?

Merci d'avance de me répondre.

Emma


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Avril 2006)

Tu peux clairement le jetter puisqu'il a été regénéré


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2006)

Bonjour (ou bonsoir) à tous,
Si, comme moi, vous avez défini puis oublié le *mot de passe principal* "filet de sécurité" FileVault, ou que, pour une raison idoine, vous n'arrivez plus à le modifier, voici une solution qui évite de réinstaller tout votre système.

nota : je précise que le mot de passe principal ne peut être réinitialisé à l'aide du DVD d'installation, ce n'est pas le mot de passe administrateur, ni le mot de passe root.

*Conditions requises :* vous possédez le mot de passe administrateur de la machine ; fermez les applications Trousseau d'accès et Préférences Système>Sécurité.

1. Allez dans HD Macintosh>Bibliothèque>Keychains
2. Mettez directement à la corbeille les dossiers "FileVaultMaster.keychain" et "FileVaultMaster.cer". A chaque fois, Tiger vous demandera le mot de passe administrateur.
3. Videz la corbeille.

Je remercie Christian Corma qui donna cette manipulation sur le forum Apple le 25 octobre 2005. Je la complète ainsi :

4. Ouvrez le Trousseau d'accès et lancez S.O.S trousseau.
5. La vérification vous signalera une anomalie mineure (bleue) avec le Trousseau FileVaultMaster.
6. Réparez et fermez le Trousseau d'accès.
7. Voilà, votre mot de passe principal "filet de sécurité" n'est plus défini. Vous pouvez le vérifier en ouvrant Préférences Système>Sécrurité.

J'espère être ainsi utile à quelques uns,
C'moon.


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Mai 2006)

Un conseil qui vaut ce qu'il vaut.
Utilisez me même mot de passe partout sauf pour administrateur. Vous n'aurez que deux mots à mémoriser.


----------



## stock (17 Mai 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Salutations,
> 
> Un petit thread pour résoudre vos problèmes liés au trousseau/keychain, application se trouvant dans *Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilitaires > Keychain/trousseau.*
> 
> ...




Bonjour à tous 


J ai lu les 3 pages de ce sujet et je n 'arrive toujours pas à résoudre le pb ....

*Symptomes et circonstances :*

Sous os X 10.3.9 j 'ai 3 sessions avec 2 administrateurs

Sous l 'une des sessions admin tout ce qui est décrit se produit avec en plus : 

-certaines apllications ( Itunes , Iphoto ,Imovie, Safari ) me refusent l 'accès pb d 'autorisations 

- Mail bugge systématiquement à l 'ouverture ....

Ce que j 'ai tenté  :

En suivant vos conseils j 'ai : 

1 Essayer de vérifier puis réparer le trousseau ; message : impossible de régler le pb .

2 Mis Key chain sur le bureau , rien  de changé ...

3 Changé le passe d 'ouverture de session , ce qui a été accepté mais n 'a pas résolu le pb ....


Voilà les 2 autres sessions fonctionnent normalement et je souhaiterais au minimum si possible rapatrier tous mes doc ( musique, images , film   )


Quelqu'un a t il une idée ...


Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Il y a quelque temps j'ai rencontré un problème similaire au cas Mail, je l'ai résolu en supprimant la cession, j'étais tout frais sur Mac. J'ignorais que j'avais une petite réparation à faire sur mon disque dur.
Aujourd'hui, je commencerais par là.
Tu as deux options "utilitaire disque" depuis de CD-DVD d'installation, ou passer en "simple utilisateur" et lancer le fsck -y ou fsck -fy si ton système est journalisé.
Ce n'est pas garanti, mais si SOS trousseau te dit qu'il ne peut pas réparer, c'est que le problème réclame une action depuis "l'extérieur".
C'moon.


----------



## stock (17 Mai 2006)

J ' avais pensé à supprimer cette session mais que vont devenir tous les documents qui n 'étaient pas partagés ? Est ce que j 'aurais un moyen de les récupérer ?


----------



## odm (31 Mai 2006)

j'ai moi aussi un probleme avec le trousseau, mais qui n'a pas d'insidance sur mes mots de passe.
lorsque j'ouvre l'application trousseau, la quasi totalité des menus sont grisés. 

 Dans le menu fichier, seuls "nouvelle fenetre" et "verouiller les trousseaux" sont disponibles
 Dans présentation, j'accede à "trier"
 Dans fenetre j'accede à tout

seulement, quoi que j'essaye d'afficher (ex : Fenetre/liste des trousseaux), rien ne s'affiche.

De plus, j'ai lancé SOS trousseau. C'est la seule fenetre qui a bien voulu s'ouvrir. Je me suis logué. Et j'ai cliqué sur "vérifier". Résultat : Vérification interrompue inopinément
Alors j'ai testé le "réparer"  Résultat : Réparation interrompue inopinément

Voila. Je sais pas s'il y a un moyen de ne réinstaller que cette application.
Si vous avez des conseils, ils sont les bienvenus.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,

Une proposition :
1. ferme le trousseau d'accès ;
2. va dans Maison>Bibliothèque>Préférences ;
3. dépose le dossier "com.apple.keychainaccess.plist" sur le bureau (en attendant de le mettre à la corbeille) ;
4. ouvre Trousseau d'accès.

Cela donne quoi ?

C'moon.


----------



## odm (1 Juin 2006)

je viens d'essayer et cela ne change absoluement rien. De plus, le fichier que tu m'as demandé de poser sur le bureau ne s'est pas recréé. Alors je ne l'ai pas jeté. J'aurai du ?


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,
S'il ne s'est pas recréé, remets-le en place. Ce n'était qu'une idée, pas la bonne visiblement. Tout de même, il y aurait du en avoir un nouveau.
Le problème semble plus sérieux.
As-tu fait une vérification de ton disque via "Utilitaire disque" ?


----------



## odm (2 Juin 2006)

moui. pas de probleme de ce cote la


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,
J'ai essayé de recréer ton problème en manipulant les options d'un trousseau sur un compte, mais je n'y suis pas arrivé. Par contre, j'en ai créé d'autres, c'est délicat ce truc.
C'est l'application qui semble dérailler. Un coup d'OnyX toutes options cochées ? Réinstaller ?
Je cale, navré.
D'autres trouveront peut-être...
C'moon.


----------



## odm (3 Juin 2006)

bon, j'ai testé OnyX et ça n'a rien changé. Par contre, j'ai une info supplémentaire. Dans le menu Fichier, il y a en grisé : "supprimé le trousseau "(null)".

???


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour "Supprimer le trousseau Session" l'option est disponible chez moi.

Mais vérifie, si tu le peux, "Edition">"Liste de trousseau", moi j'ai ceci :
- Afficher : Utilisateur
Dans le tableau en dessous :
- case non cochée ; Login ; Users/«monnom»/Library/Keychains
- case cochée ; System ; Library/Keychains
En manipulant ces trucs dans une session d'essai, j'ai mis une pagaille monstre l'autre soir.

Sinon, en faisant Pomme-I sur l'application "Trousseau d'accès", j'obtient ceci :

Propriétaire et autorisations : vous ; lecture et écriture
détail :
Propriétaire : système
accès : lecture et écriture
groupe : admin
accès : lecture et écriture
autres : lecture seulement

Nota : je suis logé en administrateur de ma machine.

Il y a aussi le bouton "afficher les trousseaux", en bas à gauche de la fenêtre. J'obtient ceci :
- Session (cadenas ouvert)
- Système (cadenas verrouillé)
- X509Anchors (cadenas verrouillé)

C'moon.


----------



## odm (3 Juin 2006)

pour ce qui est du Pomme-I sur l'application "Trousseau d'accès", j'ai les meme donnees. Par contre, je n'ai pas acces aux autres fonctions, etant donné qu'aucune fenetre ne s'affiche quand je lance l'appli, et que tout les menus sont grisés a l'exception de quelques uns.

y a t-il un moyen de reinstaller l'appli ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2006)

Relancer une application seule...
Je crois qu'il faut utiliser un logiciel spécial, "Pacifist", qui extrait l'application du DVD d'installation. Fais des recherches sur le forum, on en parle ici et là, c'est un payant mais je crois qu'il y a une possibilité d'essai.
Il est possible qu'il y ait une option qui fasse l'affaire sur le DVD d'installation... à manier avec prudence.

Ouvres une nouvelle question : "réinstaller le Trousseau d'accès ou une application OS X" par exemple, des personnes plus expérimentées te fourniront les détails, précise-leur que le fil "épinglé" n'a pas résolu tes problèmes.

Sinon, il y a "Installer et Archiver", il faut de la place sur le DD, qui te fournirait un système tout neuf. Personnellement, je préférerais cette solution car le trousseau est très imbriqué dans le système (rapports avec Mail et Safari).

P.S. : Avant cela, une ultime tentative avec le dossier com.apple.keychainaccess.plist : corbeille ; redémarrer l'ordinateur ?


----------



## frankiz.poumki (9 Juin 2006)

salut à tous
j'ai fait une grosse boulette y'a pas longtemps
j'ai été effacer mon trousseau d'accès ainsi que  tous les mots de passe ( snif )
du coup quand j'ouvre entourage 2004 version 1.2.1 ( anglaise ) il me demande mon mot de passe ( y'a même une case "save password" ; je la coche mais ça le refait toujours quand j'ouvre entourage par la suite )
du coup je me suis dit que j'allais créer un mot de passe dans mon trousseau d'accès. 
donc je clique sur "nouvel élément de mot de passe" il me demande :
-"nom de l'élément de trousseau" : moi j'ai mis microsoft entourage
- "nom du compte" : vu que mon compte c'est frankiz.poumki alors j'ai tapé ça
-" mot de passe": je l'ai tapé

bref après tout ceci je réouvre entourage et rebelotte

je retourne dans mon trousseau d'accès. il y a bien un nouveau mot de passe créé
quand je tape deçu j'arrive dans l'onglet "contrôle d'accès"
dans les cases "nom, emplacement et version " les colonnes sont vides

j'ai le même problème avec internet qui me demande ma clef wep a chaque fois que je rallume l'ordi ( internet avec airport )


je signale que je n'ai pas de mot de passe utilisateur ni de mot de passe trousseau ( me demander pas pourquoi mais ça toujours été ainsi )

merci d'avance pour les astuces afin de créer correctement un mot de passe dans un trousseau


----------



## jam007 (11 Juin 2006)

frankiz.poumki a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous
> j'ai fait une grosse boulette y'a pas longtemps
> j'ai été effacer mon trousseau d'accès ainsi que  tous les mots de passe ( snif )
> du coup quand j'ouvre entourage 2004 version 1.2.1 ( anglaise ) il me demande mon mot de passe ( y'a même une case "save password" ; je la coche mais ça le refait toujours quand j'ouvre entourage par la suite )
> ...



 Salut, voici une adresse qui a déjà été donnée sur ce Forum, essaie-la :
http://www.gbronner.net/macosx/keychainReset.html


----------



## frankiz.poumki (12 Juin 2006)

JE viens d'essailler mais ça n'a rien changé

moi je veux qu'on m'explique comment faire pour créer un mot de passe dans le trousseau car quand je fais la manip suivant les indications d'aide apple je vois bien que je ne fais pas correctement

je ne sais pas quoi mettre dans les cases " où" 
que faut -il mettre? moi j'ai mis ça : /applications/Microsoft office 2004/Microsoft Entourage
mais il ne reconnait rien quand j'ouvre l'onglet controle d'accès 

bref je suis perdu aider moi
please....


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Juin 2006)

frankiz.poumki a dit:
			
		

> JE viens d'essailler mais ça n'a rien changé
> 
> moi je veux qu'on m'explique comment faire pour créer un mot de passe dans le trousseau car quand je fais la manip suivant les indications d'aide apple je vois bien que je ne fais pas correctement
> 
> ...



Salut
Vas faire un tour là.===>http://www.gbronner.net/macosx/keychainReset.html


----------



## frankiz.poumki (14 Juin 2006)

je suis allé sur le lien que vous avez sité. 
donc j'ai bien jeté à la corbeille  le dossier suivant ~/Library/Keychains

mais je n'ai pas pu jeter le dossier suivant ~"/Library/Preferences/com.apple.keychainaccess.plist." car il n'est pas présent dans mon dossier... est-ce que c'est la conséquence de l'effacement du trousseau (par erreur)?

le truc avec mon histoire d'internet c'est qu'il me demande ma clef wep a chaque fois que je me connecte. en plus il me demande d'enregistrer la clef wep dans le trousseau
et là rien dans le trousseau
pourquoi ?


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Juin 2006)

frankiz.poumki a dit:
			
		

> je suis allé sur le lien que vous avez sité.
> donc j'ai bien jeté à la corbeille  le dossier suivant ~/Library/Keychains
> 
> mais je n'ai pas pu jeter le dossier suivant ~"/Library/Preferences/com.apple.keychainaccess.plist." car il n'est pas présent dans mon dossier... est-ce que c'est la conséquence de l'effacement du trousseau (par erreur)?
> ...



L'absence de mot de passe est un mot de passe(mot de passe===>tu n'écris rien)

*je n'ai pas pu jeter le dossier suivant ~"/Library/Preferences/com.apple.keychainaccess.plist." car il n'est pas présent dans mon dossier.*
Donc tu ne peux le jeter;c'est qu'il a déjà été jeté.(Comment on s'en fout...il n'est plus là et c'est ce qu'on demande)
*Clé Wep* c'est une sécurité.         google======>clé wep et une recherche pour ton cas.


----------



## frankiz.poumki (15 Juin 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> L'absence de mot de passe est un mot de passe(mot de passe===>tu n'écris rien)
> effectivement c'est un mot de passe... bien vu
> 
> *Clé Wep* c'est une sécurité.         google======>clé wep et une recherche pour ton cas.



j'ai fait quelques recherches mais kedal...( arrrgh !!!! )

je ne vois pas comment créer un mot de passe correct dans le trousseau ( manuellement ) pour ma clé wep et microsoft entourage


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2006)

MicroMou Entourage n'a rien à voir avec la clef WEP.

Si je puis glisser une suggestion : je te conseillerais d'utiliser plutôt du WPA ou WPA2, si cela est possible. En effet, le WEP, c'est vraiment de la daube : ça ne protège pas très bien et la configuration est moins aisée que WPA.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Salutations,
> Bien souvent, certaines applications nous demandent continuellement le mot de passe du trousseau. Ce qui est donc li&#233; &#224; cette application. Il faut donc d&#232;s lors r&#233;parer Keychain/le Trousseau pour que ce probl&#232;me stope.



La r&#233;paration n'est pas forc&#233;ment la solution &#224; ce genre de probl&#232;me, certaine applis, par d&#233;faut, ont une demande de confirmation du mot passe (ex : SSH Agent)
Pour changer le r&#233;glage d'une appli :
- double clicker sur celle ci dans "Trousseau d'acc&#232;s"
- aller dans l'onglet "controle d'acc&#232;s"
- cocher ou d&#233;cocher les bonnes options que vous voulez

pour supprimer la demande de mot de passe l'option &#224; cocher est :
"Autoriser l'acc&#232;s &#224; cet &#233;l&#233;ment pour toutes les applications" et uniquement celle ci !!!

PS : je parle de OS X Tiger, je ne me rappel plus si c'est exactement pareil sur les autres versions


----------



## rubren (10 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je cherche à savoir dans quel fichier(s) se cache(ent) les notes sécurisées du trousseau d'accès.

Voilà si quelqu'un à une info ça serait cool...  Merci.


----------



## rubren (10 Juillet 2006)

Bon au cas où ça peut en aider d'autres, les notes sécurisées se situent dans le fichier "login.keychain" >Utilisateurs>Bibliothèque>Keychains.


----------



## iBapt (16 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas de problème avec mon Trousseau, mais je m'interroge sur l'un des mot de passe enregistré dans mon Trousseau, je ne sais pas à quoi il correspond, je pense qu'il a été crée par Safari, qu'en pensez-vous? est-il utile, peut-on le supprimer ou non, et les conséquences?

Voici des captures d'écran:

Voir la pièce jointe 11257


Voir la pièce jointe 11258


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,

Tout le monde l'a, il sert à Safari à remplir certains formulaires sur le web avec tes données personnelles (nom adresse, mail, téléphone) que tu as saisi en installant le système.

Soit prudent avec le Trousseau d'accès, une fausse manoeuvres peux avoir des conséquences inattendues.

C'moon.


----------



## missparker (13 Août 2006)

Salut ! 

Juste pour dire que la manip cité dans le 1er post à sauvé mon pauvre petit ibook qui avait un souci... 
A chaque ouverture de session, je devais débloquer mon trousseau alors que dans ses préfs il était déverouillé. Alors je remercie l'auteur de ce post, pour m'avoir éclairé, et dire qu'apple c'est quand même génial


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Août 2006)

Heureuse d'avoir pu t'&#234;tre utile  je remarque que beaucoup de gens ont plein de ptit probl&#232;mes avec le trousseau et c'est gal&#232;re alors que &#231;a peut se r&#233;gler en quelques clics


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Août 2006)

j'ai cela depuis quelques jours à l'ouverture de safari "impossible de trouver le trousseau login pour stocker safari" ,pourtant je surfe normalement mais il me l'affiche regulierement.
de meme , pour msn messenger , quand je demande à se souvenir du mot de passe d'ouverture session...

je suis en 10.3.9
je ne sais pas d'ou cela vient ... a part peut etre un petit tour de macjanitor qui fait faire les taches d'entretien regulier ... mais pour une fois j'etais en bas debit .. je ne sais s'il ya un rapport...

voila voila ... merci de vos conseils ... 

n.b.:  en plus du message ,il me propose "retablir les valeurs par defaut" ... je n'ose pas m'en servir de peur que cela n'efface tout  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cela depuis quelques jours à l'ouverture de safari "impossible de trouver le trousseau login pour stocker safari" ,pourtant je surfe normalement mais il me l'affiche regulierement.
> de meme , pour msn messenger , quand je demande à se souvenir du mot de passe d'ouverture session...
> 
> je suis en 10.3.9
> ...




Bonsoir Joel. 

Aurais-tu changé ton mot de passe de session ?
Tu as bien toujours le fichier /Utilisateurs/Toi/Bibliothèque/Keychains/login.keychain ?
Tu as vérifé les autorisations ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2006)

j'ai réparé le trousseau avec sos trousseau et ça marche ... (mais bon j'ai pas retrouvé des adresses qui se remplissaient toutes seules ... elles ne sont plus en memoire .. ça reviendra petit a petit) merci macmarco


----------



## jurdieu (20 Août 2006)

Bonjour à Tous,

J'ai Le Systeme X.4.7 Sur Mon Imac Tournesol G4. Apres Chaque Demarrage,lorsque Je Lance Safari Ou Mail, Systematiquement, J Ai Une Fenetre Qui Apparait Me Demandant De Saisir Le Mot De Passe De Mon Trousseau.
Pourtant,en Allant En Appli/utilitaires/trousseau,mon Trousseau Est Bien Deverouillé.
Ci Joint En Fichier Joint La Fenetre Apparaissant à Chaque Fois Que J'ouvre Safari Ou Mail.
Qui Peut Me Donner L'astuce Pour Ne Plus Subir Cela ?????????????

Merci D'avance à Tous Ceux Qui Pourrait M'aider.

André


----------



## Ludo67 (20 Août 2006)

Ets- tu sur qu'il est dévérouiller..?






Assure toi bien que le cadenas en haut a gauche soit comme chez moi, sur l'image...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2006)

En en tete du forum OS X il y a un sujet sp&#233;cialement d&#233;di&#233; aux probl&#232;mes li&#233;s au trousseau...
Tu devrais y trouver des pistes pour regler ton pb.


----------



## jurdieu (20 Août 2006)

oui,il est bien deverouiller comme toi.
Merci tout de meme pour ton intervention.
J'ai trouvé une "demi" solution......Il s'agit de mettre sur le bureau le fichier "login.keychan" et cela fonctionne.. Le seul problème,c'est en faire quoi ???????
Car si je le mets à la poubelle,tous mes mots de passe seront effacés.....
Que faire??????
André


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2006)

Je suis content de voir que tu as lu mon post...


----------



## Ludo67 (20 Août 2006)

Jpmiss a raison,

clik ICI


----------



## patple (20 Août 2006)

jurdieu a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à Tous,
> 
> J'ai Le Systeme X.4.7 Sur Mon Imac Tournesol G4. Apres Chaque Demarrage,lorsque Je Lance Safari Ou Mail, Systematiquement, J Ai Une Fenetre Qui Apparait Me Demandant De Saisir Le Mot De Passe De Mon Trousseau.
> Pourtant,en Allant En Appli/utilitaires/trousseau,mon Trousseau Est Bien Deverouillé.
> ...


Ma réponse est probablement stupide mais as-tu essayé SOS Trousseau?


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Août 2006)

Je regroupe si vous n'y voyez pas d'inconvénients...


----------



## bruno51 (4 Octobre 2006)

Hello,

j'ai suivi avec attention vos dicussions sur les mots de passe

j'ai un powerG4 MACOS X 10.3.9

j'ai trois problèmes 

1/  je souhaiterais faire sauter le mot de passe d'ouverture de session, pb quand je le supprime dans compte et que je laisse les cases vides, l'ordi les remplit automatiquement

2 / je voudrais aussi faire sauter le mot de passe firevault mais pour le modifier il faut connaître l'ancien mot de passe que je n'ai pas, comment faire ? 

il s'agit en fait du même problème évoqué par kanakoen date du 7/06/2005

"j_e clique sur l'onglet compte, dans les préférences système, puis je sélectionne mon compte admin, et je clique sur l'onglet mot de passe, avant de pouvoir modifier quoique ce soit il me dit : "*Pour introduire des modifications, vous devez d'abord vous identifier*  Mot de passe actuel", je tape mon mot de passe, puis je peux enfin le supprimer (dans les deux cases). il me dit : "*Vous n'avez pas fourni de mot de passe pour ce compte d'utilisateur. Êtes-vous sûr de vouloir poursuivre ?* Comme vous navez pas tapé de mot de passe pour ce compte dutilisateur, tout le monde pourra ouvrir une session sur votre ordinateur. Tapez votre mot de passe dans les champs Mot de passe et Confirmer." je valide, mais on me dit :"*Vous ne pouvez pas remplacer votre mot de passe par celui que vous venez de saisir.* Votre mot de passe est trop court. Veuillez en saisir un plus long." voilà pour le mot de passe de la session principale... apparement impossible à supprimer...
Sinon je me suis aussi attaquée au mot de passe principal de l'ordinateur (onglet sécurité dans les preférences système), pour la protection FileVault... mais bon là c'est à peu près pareil, quand je clique sur "modifier..." je doit taper mon mot de passe actuel puis je laisse les champs suivants vides pour ne pas redéfinir de mot de passe mais il me dit : "*Vous n'avez pas saisi de mot de passe principal.* Un mot de passe principal est requis pour activer FileVault."
_ 

3 / plus grave, je ne sais ce que j'ai foutu mais désormais l'ordi me demande souvent mon mot de passe administrateur pour lancer des applications 

exemple d : pour installer un logiciel d'imprimante j'ai une fenètre qui apparaît me demandeant de taper mon mot de passe avec le détail suivant 

Autorisation : system.privilege.admin
Applications : /Volumes/1600_790_FR/hp all-in-one installer

comme je ne le connais je me retrouve ensuite avec le message d'erreur suivant  : le logiciel à installer exige les privilèges d'accès de l'administrateur ou d'un niveau supérieur.

est-ce que mettre "login.keychain". sur le bureau me permettra de tout réinitialiser ? 




MERCI DE VOTRE AIDE







Modern__Thing a dit:


> Salutations,
> 
> Un petit thread pour résoudre vos problèmes liés au trousseau/keychain, application se trouvant dans *Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilitaires > Keychain/trousseau.*
> 
> ...


----------



## frankiz.poumki (8 Octobre 2006)

salut à tous

mon problème de trousseau c'est règlé tout seul...
c'est a dire que les mots de passe se sont installés automatiquement dans le trousseau..
je ne sais pas comment ça c'est fait

voilà c'est cool mais bon...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2006)

bruno51 a dit:


> (...)
> 2 / je voudrais aussi faire sauter le mot de passe firevault mais pour le modifier il faut connaître l'ancien mot de passe que je n'ai pas, comment faire ?
> (...)



ICI

C'moon.


----------



## jackillu (31 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à qui voudra bien m'aider!
C'est ma 1ere connection sur votre forum...et Je pense que je ne dois pas être le 1er à avoir le problème suivant: j'ai un Imac G5 et n'arrive plus à instaler aucun pilote (imprimante, scan ou autre..) à chaque fois que je tente d'instaler, "VISE"me demande en 1er lieu, mon mot de passe pour m'authentifier. 
Une fois fait ,un message d'erreur apparait comme suit : 
le logiciel à instaler exige les privilèges d'accès de l'administrateur ou d'un niveau supérieur

Je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire, si c'est un problème de trousseau ou autre..je suis nul en fait!

Merci d'avance les amis!


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2006)

jackillu a dit:


> Bonjour à qui voudra bien m'aider!
> C'est ma 1ere connection sur votre forum...et Je pense que je ne dois pas être le 1er à avoir le problème suivant: j'ai un Imac G5 et n'arrive plus à instaler aucun pilote (imprimante, scan ou autre..) à chaque fois que je tente d'instaler, "VISE"me demande en 1er lieu, mon mot de passe pour m'authentifier.
> Une fois fait ,un message d'erreur apparait comme suit :
> le logiciel à instaler exige les privilèges d'accès de l'administrateur ou d'un niveau supérieur
> ...





Bienvenue sur MacG. 
Te souviens-tu à partir de quel moment ce problème a démarré ?
Après une installation, une mise à jour, une modification de préférences ?
Lance déjà une réparation des autorisations via l'Utilitaire de disque, ça ne peut pas faire de mal.
As-tu essayé de re-télécharger les applications que tu veux installer ?


----------



## jackillu (31 Octobre 2006)

Merci de ta réponse!

Aucun souvenir du porquoi ce message  est apparu?!...sans raison apparente.
J'ai essayé de télécharger les application, mais en vain...j'ai tout viré les paramètres Epson liés à mon imprimante et à mon scan, suite à un 1er problème, le mac ne reconnaissait plus l'imprimante..Et la suite tu la connais, le fameux message : "le logiciel à instaler exige les privilèges d'accès de l'administrateur ou d'un niveau supérieur "à chaque fois que j'essaye d'installer un pilote....

Ok pour la réparation via l'utilitaire..Mais où le trouve-je? sur mon disque d'instalation?

En tout cas merci, pour tes tuyaux!


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2006)

jackillu a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse!
> 
> Aucun souvenir du porquoi ce message  est apparu?!...sans raison apparente.
> J'ai essayé de télécharger les application, mais en vain...j'ai tout viré les paramètres Epson liés à mon imprimante et à mon scan, suite à un 1er problème, le mac ne reconnaissait plus l'imprimante..Et la suite tu la connais, le fameux message : "le logiciel à instaler exige les privilèges d'accès de l'administrateur ou d'un niveau supérieur "à chaque fois que j'essaye d'installer un pilote....
> ...





L'Utilitaire de disque est dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires


----------



## jackillu (31 Octobre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> L'Utilitaire de disque est dans le dossier /Applications/Utilitaires



j'y suis...s'aggit-il du dossier outil disque dur? si oui, il fonvctionne que sous os9 apparement...sur osx ça marche aussi?


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)

jackillu a dit:


> j'y suis...s'aggit-il du dossier outil disque dur? si oui, il fonvctionne que sous os9 apparement...sur osx ça marche aussi?




Il s'git de cette application :


----------



## jackillu (1 Novembre 2006)

C'est bien ce que je pensais, je nai pas cette appli dans mon disque dur...pourquoi à votre avis...et commnt me la procurer? téléchargement? ou dans un des disques d'instalation? je suis sur Mac OsX 10.3.9. et si je fais une recherche par nom, ou par contenu, sur mon disque dur, rien n'apparait à "utilitaire de disque"

Si qq'un peut me répondre,  sur le comment se procurer un utilitaire de disque, c'est top!

Merci.


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2006)

Et sous Disk Utility ?


----------



## jackillu (1 Novembre 2006)

Ô gloire à toi ami! ça a marché!!!!


Merci 1000 fois, voir plus!


----------



## macmarco (1 Novembre 2006)

jackillu a dit:


> &#212; gloire &#224; toi ami*e*! &#231;a a march&#233;!!!!
> 
> 
> Merci 1000 fois, voir plus!





Oui, gloire &#224; *elle* ! 
Modern__Thing est une fille !   :love:

Il fallait y penser, &#224; la version anglaise !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Novembre 2006)

Quand &#231;a n'est pas en fran&#231;ais c'est dans la plupart des cas en anglais  que ce soit pour la biblioth&#232;que ou les utilitaires


----------



## grozon (13 Novembre 2006)

bonjour!
apres avoir réinitialisé mon mot de passe d'administrateur le trousseau d'acces s'affiche notamment pour safari et explorer.j'ai tenté de suivre le protocole lu ds le premier post ,sans succes.je suis sur OS 10.2.8 et je ne trouve pas "SOS trousseau"  meme à l'aide du mode  recherche de l'ordi.(par contre trousseau d'acces s'affiche parfaitement).je ne peux donc rien réparer!Y a t-il une solution?
D'autre part,je voudrais effacer le nom du premier utilisateur administrateur et des dossiers qui étaient établis à son nom,mais l'ordi refuse:"l'opération n'a pu etre réalisée car ces éléments ne vous appartiennent pas."est ce possible ?merci et à bientôt.


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2006)

grozon a dit:


> bonjour!
> apres avoir réinitialisé mon mot de passe d'administrateur le trousseau d'acces s'affiche notamment pour safari et explorer.j'ai tenté de suivre le protocole lu ds le premier post ,sans succes.je suis sur OS 10.2.8 et je ne trouve pas "SOS trousseau"  meme à l'aide du mode  recherche de l'ordi.(par contre trousseau d'acces s'affiche parfaitement).je ne peux donc rien réparer!Y a t-il une solution?
> D'autre part,je voudrais effacer le nom du premier utilisateur administrateur et des dossiers qui étaient établis à son nom,mais l'ordi refuse:"l'opération n'a pu etre réalisée car ces éléments ne vous appartiennent pas."est ce possible ?merci et à bientôt.




Pour le trousseau, il faut que tu modifies le mot de passe pour qu'il soit le même que celui de ta session.
Suis les instructions de l'Aide Mac. 




Pour supprimer un utilisateur administrateur, il faut l'être soi-même.
Il faudra peut-être passer par une session root, mais attention, les risques sont considérables si tu fais des bêtises.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Novembre 2006)

En th&#233;orie pour se faire, il suffit simplement de re-changer son mot de passe admin et &#231;a resynchronise le tout


----------



## Mythe Errant (15 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Avant de poster cette discussion, j'ai fait le tour du forum mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de r&#233;ponse. Me semble-t-il du moins. 

Mon probl&#232;me : J'ai effac&#233; dans l'application "trousseau d'acc&#232;s" un peu n'importe quoi. Je pensais pouvoir rattraper le coup en retapant les mots de passe quand l'application trousseau me le demanderait. Mais rien n'y fait. L'application ne semble pas enregistrer les mots de passe. Je dois donc les retaper &#224; chaque fois que je lance une application prot&#233;g&#233;e. ( ex: ma boite mail quand je lance Mail) 

Depuis, je n'arrive plus &#224; publier mon site (iWeb). On me demande de m'inscrire &#224; un compte .Mac alors que je le suis d&#233;j&#224;...

Que faire? Merci &#224; tous pour vos r&#233;ponses...


----------



## Aquilane (16 Novembre 2006)

Tu as vérifié dans les Préférences Systèmes si ton compte .Mac était bien toujours enregistré ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Novembre 2006)

Y a un thread dedie alors on fusionne :love:


----------



## Pixyweb (24 Novembre 2006)

Quand j'arrive sur un site où il m'est demandé de m'identifier (login et password), je coche toujours la case pour que les données soient ajoutées au trousseau. Mais quand j'ouvre le trousseau et que je clique sur 1 entrée puis que je clique sur "Aller à" je suis toujours envoyé vers la racine du site et non vers la page d'identification.

Y a-t-il un moyen de corriger ce problème ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2006)

va voir la faq macg
section keychain ( trousseau)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129383


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Novembre 2006)

Encore mieux, il y a ce sujet dedie


----------



## qsdfg (12 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Salutations,
> 
> Un petit thread pour r&#233;soudre vos probl&#232;mes li&#233;s au trousseau/keychain, application se trouvant dans *Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilitaires > Keychain/trousseau.*
> 
> ...



Quel travail ! 

OSX.4.8   PPC
Je n'ai plus dans Keychains les donn&#233;es que j'avais auparavent (en particulier toute une liste de notes s&#233;curis&#233;es) et l'acc&#232;s aux &#233;l&#233;ments en cochant la case "afficher" &#233;tait sans effect. La case refusait d'&#234;tre coch&#233;e. Donc du peu qui me restait, rien n' &#233;tait inutilisable.

Je me suis donc plong&#233; dans les proc&#233;dures ci dessus, qui n'ont eu  comme seul effet, que de me permettre d'ouvrir les  fiches, car cette fois la case "afficher" est bien rest&#233;e coch&#233;e et permet de rentrer le mot de passe. 

Le trousseau maintenant contient des mots de passe internet et une seule fiche. J'en avait plus avant (mot de passe internet + notes).

D'autre part j'ai une sauvegarde bootable et sur celle ci je retrouve le trousseau comme il &#233;tait avant. Donc je me suis dis parfait ! , mais en recopiant "login.keychain" (biblioth&#232;que/Keychains) *et/ou* "com.apple.keychainaccess.plist" (biblioth&#232;que/pr&#233;ferences) rien a faire, le trousseau m'affiche des donn&#233;es diff&#233;rentes avec une seule pauvre note s&#233;curis&#233;e.

Donc le probl&#232;me est plus compliqu&#233;. Je ne veux pas restaurer &#224; partir de la sauvegarde craignant de perdre d'autres fichiers (bien que si je la fais incr&#233;mentale ? je ne sais pas ! j'ai peur de faire une b&#233;tise).

D'autre part il y a une autre chose qui me g&#234;ne. La pr&#233;sence d'autres trousseaux :
maison/bibliotheque/Keychains
login_renamed1.keychain                156 Ko
login.keychain                                108 Ko
Microsoft_Intermediate_Certificates   *24* Ko
Trousseau de herve.keychain           *104* Ko

D'autant que sur ma sauvegarde il y a des choses diff&#233;rentes :
dans maison/bibliotheque/Keychains
idem 2 premiers
Microsoft_Intermediate_Certificates    * 20* Ko (la taille est diff&#233;rente)
Trousseau de herve.keychain           * 124* Ko (la taille est diff&#233;rente)

et il n'y a pas comme sur la sauvegarde "com.apple.keychainaccess.plist" (biblioth&#232;que/pr&#233;ferences)

Il y a aussi d'autres trousseaux que je ne connais pas 





Dont le "X509" (?) qui refuse de se d&#233;verrouiller. J'ai fait une recherche sur MacG&#233; avec X509 mais &#231;a ne donne rien.Sur google il est dit qu'il faut &#234;tre administrateur pour y toucher, c'est pourtant mon cas.


Dans "maison/bibliotheque/Keychains" je trouve :

login_renamed1.keychain             156 Ko
login.keychain                                                            108 Ko
Microsoft_Intermediate_Certificates   24 Ko
Trousseau de herve.keychain                 104 Ko

Vous l'avez compris, je coule ! :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Décembre 2006)

qsdfg a dit:


> Quel travail !
> 
> OSX.4.8   PPC
> Je n'ai plus dans Keychains les données que j'avais auparavent (en particulier toute une liste de notes sécurisées) et l'accès aux éléments en cochant la case "afficher" était sans effect. La case refusait d'être cochée. Donc du peu qui me restait, rien n' était inutilisable.
> ...


A tout hasard tu n'aurais pas renommé la petite maison d'hervé ?


----------



## qsdfg (13 Décembre 2006)

Non; je sais qu'il ne faut pas.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

Et personne n'a touch&#233; &#224; ton ordinateur entre temps ? (ou alors tu as du cr&#233;&#233; des utilisateurs que tu as supprim&#233; ??  )


----------



## qsdfg (13 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Et personne n'a touché à ton ordinateur entre temps ? (ou alors tu as du créé des utilisateurs que tu as supprimé ??  )



Personne n'a touché à mon mac, mais j'avais créé un utilisateur pour résoudre un problème qui est rêglé depuis longtemps. J'ai ensuite supprimé cet utilisateur.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2006)

tes probl&#232;mes ont commenc&#233; apr&#232;s l'avoir supprim&#233; ?


----------



## qsdfg (13 Décembre 2006)

Je ne pense pas, c'est assez r&#233;cent puisque ma sauvegarde qui a une dizaine de jours fonctionne tr&#232;s bien. L'utilisateur a &#233;t&#233; utilis&#233; et supprim&#233; il y a plusieurs mois.

Par contre les trousseaux suppl&#233;mentaires (inconnus pour moi) existent depuis longtemps et je n'ose pas les supprimer de peur de faire une (des) b&#233;tise(s) . :casse:


----------



## qsdfg (16 Décembre 2006)

N'ayant pas d'aide, je me suis lanc&#233; au risque de faire des b&#233;tises. 

J'ai supprim&#233; 2 trousseaux et il ne me reste plus que 2 trousseaux, nomm&#233;s "trousseau de monnom et X509Certificates" ce dernier est toujours refusant mon mot de passe (*?*).

Puisque tout &#224; l'air correcte (presque), j'aimerai utiliser "les gros moyens", &#224; savoir ma sauvegarde d'il y a 20 jours.

Mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre. 

Dois-je d'abord sauvegarder mes donn&#233;es ? et ensuite faire un clone de ma sauvegarde d'il y a 20 jours ? ou alors, ne pas cloner, mais faire une sauvegarde incr&#233;mentale de ma sauvegarde ancienne vers mon mac. Ce qui m'&#233;vitera de perdre toutes les modifications faites depuis 20 jours sur le mac. Je crains, que dans ce cas, le trousseau ne soit pas modifi&#233;, mais 

_*J'aurais donc bien besoin d'aide avant toute b&#233;tise(s).*_


----------



## qsdfg (18 Décembre 2006)

*Est ce utile* ?  et *comment utiliser* "menu Edition/Liste des trousseaux" o&#249; il est possible d'afficher "Utilisateur" et "Mac OSX (syst&#232;me)" ? 

Pourquoi ce silence, c'est vraiment si compliqu&#233; ou rare, madame ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est plus un manque de temps la pour le moment puis le fait que je ne suis pas devant mon Mac mais plutot en passage eclair devant un PC Dell  (coucou WebO  )


----------



## bouduroulo (18 Décembre 2006)

i'tunes me refuse la connexion en me disant que le trousseau n'est pas valable (ou quelque chose comme cela); j'ai essyé réparer dans SOS trousseau mais rien n'y fait (depuis plusieurs mois. D'où mon état...


----------



## macmarco (18 Décembre 2006)

bouduroulo a dit:


> i'tunes me refuse la connexion en me disant que le trousseau n'est pas valable (ou quelque chose comme cela); j'ai essyé réparer dans SOS trousseau mais rien n'y fait (depuis plusieurs mois. D'où mon état...




Bienvenue sur MacG. 
Tu n'aurais pas dû rester des mois avec ce problème, il faut demander de l'aide avant; 
As-tu changé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur ?
As-tu modifié celui du trousseau ?


----------



## qsdfg (8 Janvier 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Quel travail !
> 
> OSX.4.8   PPC
> Je n'ai plus dans Keychains les donn&#233;es que j'avais auparavent (en particulier toute une liste de notes s&#233;curis&#233;es) et l'acc&#232;s aux &#233;l&#233;ments en cochant la case "afficher" &#233;tait sans effect. La case refusait d'&#234;tre coch&#233;e. Donc du peu qui me restait, rien n' &#233;tait inutilisable.
> ...



Les choses ont &#233;volu&#233;es, gr&#226;ce &#224; mon obstination (seul, pas d'aide ). Je me suis servi d'un disque externe pour jouer les apprentis sorcier et ma fois &#231;a fonctionne.

Je vais donc partager mon exp&#233;rience. (oui, oui, vous pouvez me remercier car j'y ai pass&#233; des heures et des heures).

Donc, il y a en bas de la fen&#234;tre trousseau un case permettant "Afficher les trousseaux" (je ne l'avais pas vu, honte sur moi) l&#224; surprise il y a plein de trousseaux. Et au hasard un trousseau contenant tout ce que je cherchais, les notes, les mots de passe, ...

Ensuite, aller dans "Edition/Liste des trousseaux", supprimer &#224; l'aide du "-" tous les trousseaux sauf "login et le trousseau contenant mes donn&#233;es".

Maintenant probl&#232;me, comment transf&#233;rer toutes mes donn&#233;es dans le trousseau session pour qu'il ne soit pas vide, puisque c'est lui que le syst&#232;me utilise par d&#233;faut, car je peux toujours y avoir acc&#232;s gr&#226;ce &#224; la case "afficher les trousseaux".

C'est l&#224; que ce que j'ai fait est fastidieux (il doit y avoir un autre moyen) j'ai s&#233;lectionn&#233; tous les mots de passe notes, etc, pour les faire glisser &#224; gauche sur l'intitul&#233; du trousseau "session" puis le transfert s'est r&#233;alis&#233;, mais il a fallu que pour chaque &#233;l&#233;ment je redonne mon mot de passe. (gal&#232;re, mais &#231;a fonctionne). Tout les &#233;l&#233;ments sont donc dans le trousseau session et &#231;a fonctionne de nouveau comme avant. Je n'avais pas fais un mauvais r&#234;ve (je devrais dire cauchemar). 

Maintenant tout est r&#234;gl&#233; et il ne me reste plus qu'un point a &#233;claircir, sur mon mac, la disparition d'images, mais pas les vignettes (thumb) de Iphoto. Mais c'est une autrre histoire.

C'est fini, et si quelqu'un connait comment transf&#233;rer un trousseau dans un nouveau trousseau session sans devoir confirmer &#224; chaque &#233;l&#233;ment, je suis preneur, car si cela m'est arriv&#233;, il est probable que cela se reproduise.


----------



## zatsme (26 Janvier 2007)

Mythe Errant a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avant de poster cette discussion, j'ai fait le tour du forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. Me semble-t-il du moins.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Mythe Errant,
J'ai fait exactement comme toi (suppression d'éléments dans le trousseau) et à présent je ne peux plus faire de publication dans iWeb, ni faire de sauvegarde avec le logiciel Backup sur mon iDisk. 
J'ai tout essayé, et notamment j'ai supprimé le fichier trousseau, pour en récréer un tout neuf, mais rien n'y fait !!
As-tu trouvé une solution ?
Merci de ta réponse ou de celle d'autres membres qui pourraient me sortir de ce pétrin


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Janvier 2007)

et as-tu simplement essay&#233; de r&#233;parer le trousseau ?


----------



## zatsme (26 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et as-tu simplement essayé de réparer le trousseau ?



Ah, ça c'est gentil de me répondre aussi rapidement  

Oui, oui, j'ai également essayé de réparer le trousseau, sans succès

Un truc bizarre quand même : dans le trousseau, je vois apparaître deux fois le trousseau session à l'identique, l'un en dessous de l'autre.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2007)

Tu es admin sur ta machine ? tu as deux utilisateurs ?


----------



## zatsme (28 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Tu es admin sur ta machine ? tu as deux utilisateurs ?



Oui, je suis admin, pas bon j'ai solutionné le truc des 2 sessions dans le trousseau, à présent je n'en ai plus qu'un  
Mais je me suis aperçue que dans les préférences .mac, mon identifiant et mon mot de passe ne sont pas pris en compte, même quand je les efface, que je les remets, et que je valide, et même après redémarrage  ??
Pas étonnnant que je ne puisse plus faire de backup, ni de publication dans iWeb, puisque mon compte .mac n'est pas pris en compte !


----------



## adils (4 Février 2007)

salut,
j'ai chercher et rechercher, et je m'en excuse si la reponse à ma question existe dejà.
Voilà, j'ai un mbp core duo 1ere gene; en effet Mail, me demande toujours " taper le mot de passe du compte smtp.mac.com" je le tape et le serveur me le refuse.
Donc je peux envoyer de mail.

C'est bizard, mais j'ai acces à mon mail de .Mac sous Safari. 
J'ai dabord essayé l'aide de Mail à propos du mot de passe ou autre pour resoudre ce probleme; en allant sur Preference de Mail et voir les informations du compte, j'ai enregistrer, rien y change.
Toujours dans la rubrique aide de Mail en ce qui concerne mon soucis, d'ailleurs avec le trousseaux, et là j'ai vu que j'ai "keychain Access" dans Utilitaires sous Applications.
Et bien, "keychain Access.app" ne s'ouvre pas ou l'icône apparait 1 seconde dans le dock et disparait, donc ne s'ouvre pas du tout.

Alors je ne comprends pas si cela viens de mon mbp ou autre????
Merci de m'aider sur la question


----------



## Alain55 (4 Février 2007)

Bonjour, à tous et toutes  

*Problème: Plusieurs trousseaux d'utilisateurs :*
- 1 login
- 2 HDE ( issu d'une autre partition dont j'ai réimplanté le contenu dans la partition active)
- 3 1passwd ( qui ne pose quant à lui aucun problème apparent: logiciel acheté mais encore en anglais et qui est prometteur)

Si je relis tout le thread ( merci d'ailleurs aux rédacteurs, Modern__Thing, en particulier)
*Il n'y a pas d'autres solution que de transférer manuellement les élément d'un trousseau* qui en théorie ne sert plus à rien, vers le trousseau login, surtout lorsque les réparations de trousseaux, d'autorisations ne donnent rien.

Alors comme de nombreux autres je me demande comment faire. 
Le thread à son début pourrait peut-être être complété :rose: 

Certe cela n'empêche pas de travailler heu: ou bidouiller sur notre mac 10.4.8  ) mais comprendre ce qui se passe réellement serait un plus.

A bientôt


----------



## adils (5 Février 2007)

slt, personne ne reponds à mon souci de mot de passe sur "Mail"?
merci


----------



## qsdfg (5 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est plus un manque de temps la pour le moment puis le fait que je ne suis pas devant mon Mac mais plutot en passage eclair devant un PC Dell  (coucou WebO  )





adils a dit:


> slt, personne ne reponds &#224; mon souci de mot de passe sur "Mail"?
> merci



*Elle est buzzzzzzzy ! *


----------



## qsdfg (5 Février 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Maintenant tout est r&#234;gl&#233; et il ne me reste plus qu'un point a &#233;claircir, sur mon mac, la disparition d'images, mais pas les vignettes (thumb) de Iphoto. Mais c'est une autrre histoire.
> 
> C'est fini, et si quelqu'un connait comment transf&#233;rer un trousseau dans un nouveau trousseau session sans devoir confirmer &#224; chaque &#233;l&#233;ment, je suis preneur, car si cela m'est arriv&#233;, il est probable que cela se reproduise.



*Pas d'aide, &#233;trange !* 

Post n&#176; 129


----------



## adils (6 Février 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> *Elle est buzzzzzzzy ! *



salut,
ha ok elle est busy, je comprends donc, alors je vais patienter
thanks


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Février 2007)

Voilà, je suis moins busy 

alors, pour ton soucis, est-il apparu après une mise à jour ou quelque chose de particulier ?  c'est un peu vague, ou alors, suite à une mise à jour, as-tu bien autorisé le trousseau pour Mail ??

Pour Keychain, essaie de trasher son .plist


----------



## qsdfg (7 Février 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> comment transférer un trousseau dans un nouveau trousseau session sans devoir confirmer à chaque élément, je suis preneur, car si cela m'est arrivé, il est probable que cela se reproduise.
> 
> Post n° 129





Modern__Thing a dit:


> Voilà, je suis moins busy
> 
> alors, pour ton soucis, est-il apparu après une mise à jour ou quelque chose de particulier ?  c'est un peu vague, ou alors, suite à une mise à jour, as-tu bien autorisé le trousseau pour Mail ??
> 
> Pour Keychain, essaie de trasher son .plist


* Vous le faites exprès chère Madame ?*


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Février 2007)

sorry, faut que j'arr&#234;te la lecture en diagonale :rateau: le fichier du trousseau se trouve dans "la petite maison (utilisateur)" > Biblioth&#232;que > Keychains > login.keychain, tu remets ce fichier-l&#224; au bon endroit dans l'autre utilisateur et au cas o&#249;, tu r&#233;pares le trousseau (il se trouve dans le dossier Utilitaires) et la r&#233;paration se fait dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de l'appli ou dans un des menus, selon la version de ton syst&#232;me 

j'ai bon ?


----------



## qsdfg (9 Février 2007)

*Je pense; je n'ai plus qu'à essayer. Merci !

A bas les cadences infernales ! *


----------



## adils (12 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Voilà, je suis moins busy
> 
> alors, pour ton soucis, est-il apparu après une mise à jour ou quelque chose de particulier ?  c'est un peu vague, ou alors, suite à une mise à jour, as-tu bien autorisé le trousseau pour Mail ??
> 
> Pour Keychain, essaie de trasher son .plist



Hé bien ça du etre apres une mise à jour, mais j'en suis pas sur, mais est-ce normal?
j'essaie d'etre plus precis, des que jouvre "Mail" qui se trouve sur mon dock, la fenetre apparait bien; cependant, je ne peut envoyer des mails, en effet, une fenêtre apparait avec "le serveur SMTP smtp.mac.com a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur moi"
Pourtant j'ai bien un compte sur .Mac où mail de .Mac fonctionne où j'y accede via Safari.

Le probleme est-il lié à "keychain Access.app" qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires, en effet "Keychain Access.ap" ne s'ouvre pas: l'icône apparaît à peine ou n'apparaît pas du tout, bizzard!
Faut-il que je l'emmène en SAV comme il est encore sous garantit?
Merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Février 2007)

rien &#224; voir avec le hardware, c'est purement logiciel  je te conseillerais de trasher le "com.apple.keychainaccess.plist" qui se situe dans ton utilisateur > Biblioth&#232;que > Pr&#233;f&#233;rences > com.apple.keychainaccess.plist  et essaie de relancer Keychain   et dis-nous quoi


----------



## adils (14 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> rien à voir avec le hardware, c'est purement logiciel  je te conseillerais de trasher le "com.apple.keychainaccess.plist" qui se situe dans ton utilisateur > Bibliothèque > Préférences > com.apple.keychainaccess.plist  et essaie de relancer Keychain   et dis-nous quoi



ha bas c'est bizzrard  j'ai le com.apple.keychainaccess.plist; c'est peut être lié???
pourtant j'ai plein de ".com" mais pas celui là, c'est des icônes de pages blanches meme.
Alors c'est pas le hard?


----------



## toolate (4 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai un probleme.
Sur un Mac, j'ai deux sessions. La premiere: perso, la seconde : pro.
J'utilise deux adresses mails differentes, une pour chaque compte.
Mon probleme est que je ne retrouve plus le password du mail pro de la session pro...
Je suis alle dans le Trousseau daccès du compte pro, et j'ai vu que mon Trousseau daccès avait en memoire le mot de passe du compte mail. De ce fait, lorsque je lance MSN je me connecte automatiquement a ma boite aux lettres... Le probleme, c'est que je ne peux visionner mes mails que sur cette machine, vu que je ne saisi pas et que je ne connais pas le password du compte mail, en question.
Y a t il une facon de pouvoir "lire" les mots de passe enregistrés dans son Trousseau daccès?
merci de votre aide. 
Olivier.


----------



## apenspel (4 Mars 2007)

Salut, oui, tu peux demander &#224; les afficher. Pour &#231;a, tu devras entrer ton mot de passe administrateur.


----------



## toolate (5 Mars 2007)

J'y suis presque... juste que avant d'aller poster sur ce forum cette question, j'ai changé le pass, en mettant quelque chose que je pensais me souvenir pour ouvrir mon adresse mail, et de ce fait, j'ai modifié le trousseau AVANT de savoir que je pouvais visioner le password... 
N'y t il pas quelque part de cacher dans le systeme, tous les password utilisés, saisi et remplacés dans le trousseau???? 
merci beaucoup encore de votre aide..


----------



## etidej (5 Mars 2007)

D&#233;marrer l'ordinateur en pressant les touches pomme + s (commande permettant de d&#233;marrer en single user). Le mac d&#233;marre en pr&#233;sentant une fen&#234;tre comme celle de Terminal. Ensuite il faut taper :

/sbin/fsck -y            			"et presser la touche entr&#233;e"
/sbin/mount -uaw  			       "et presser la touche entr&#233;e"
rm /var/db/.applesetupdone   	"et presser la touche entr&#233;e"
reboot					       "et presser la touche entr&#233;e"

Au prochain d&#233;marrage la fen&#234;tre de l'assistant de configuration appara&#238;tra et tu pourras cr&#233;er un nouvel utilisateur et ainsi changer le mot de passe de ton compte principal depuis les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me - utilisateur.


----------



## apenspel (5 Mars 2007)

toolate a dit:


> J'y suis presque... juste que avant d'aller poster sur ce forum cette question, j'ai chang&#233; le pass, en mettant quelque chose que je pensais me souvenir pour ouvrir mon adresse mail, et de ce fait, j'ai modifi&#233; le trousseau AVANT de savoir que je pouvais visioner le password...
> N'y t il pas quelque part de cacher dans le systeme, tous les password utilis&#233;s, saisi et remplac&#233;s dans le trousseau????
> merci beaucoup encore de votre aide..


Oui, c'est dans le Trousseau.
Ouvre Applications/Utilitaires/Trousseau d'acc&#232;s
Dans la colone de gauche, tu as les cat&#233;gories. S&#233;lectionne : "Tous les &#233;l&#233;ments" (c'est fait par d&#233;faut).
Dans la zone de droite s&#233;lectionne un &#233;l&#233;ment dont tu voudrais conna&#238;tre le pass.
Clique sur le petit bouton Info, en bas de fen&#234;tre.
Dans la bo&#238;te qui s'ouvre, s&#233;lectionne l'onglet "Attributs", puis dans le bas &#224; gauche, coche le bouton Afficher le mot de passe.
Dans certain cas, &#231;a s'affiche tout seul, dans d'autre, une nouvelle bo&#238;te s'ouvre te demandant d'ins&#233;rer ton mot de pass d'administrateur.
Voil&#224;.


----------



## toolate (6 Mars 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour vos reponses.

je rappelle juste mon probleme: j'ai sur ma deuxieme session, perdu le pass de ma boite hotmail qui se connectait automatiquement grace a "Trousseau". Ne me rappellant plus du pass de ma boite mail hotmail, j'ai voulu saisir un password dont je pensais me souvenir... manque de chance le pass fut faux et modifia mon "trousseau"...

 je n'ai compris cela que grace a ta reponse "apenspel"

En revanche connaitrais tu un truc pour "retrouver" l'ancien fichier "trousseau" qui avait le password correct avant ma manip?
Ou, peu etre, y a t il une possibilité de savoir tous les passwords (saisi dans la machine) qui ont ete retenu par mon trousseau meme apres changement, on va dire "involontaire"? une sorte d'Historique... non ? on peu rever... 

si vous savez, vous me sauvez.

Olivier


----------



## apenspel (6 Mars 2007)

Ben, il me semble, que lorsqu'on se trompe de mot de passe dans une appli, &#231;a ajoute un item dans la liste du trousseau. Il suffit d'aller y farfouiller un peu, &#224; mon avis.
Une chose est s&#251;re, &#231;a ne peut pas se trouver ailleurs. Sauf avec des applis pas optimis&#233;es pour Mac OS X, comme Firefox. Il garde ses mots de passe lui m&#234;me et c'est accessible dans ses pr&#233;f&#233;rences.


----------



## toolate (6 Mars 2007)

merci bcp qd meme...lorsque j'ai modifie le pass, cela annulé et remplacé l'item en question du trousseau... on peut y lire: derniere modification: 04/03/07...
je crois bien que c'est mort... a par si tu vois quelque chose.? ??

merci encore 
olivier


----------



## elKBron (6 Mars 2007)

toolate a dit:


> je rappelle juste mon probleme: j'ai sur ma deuxieme session, perdu le pass de ma boite hotmail


et si tu vas sur le site hotmail et que tu cliques sur le lien "j'ai oublié mon mot de passe"...
ca peut pas le faire ?


----------



## toolate (6 Mars 2007)

j'ai deja essayé, hotmail me demande l'ancien password pour creer le nouveau, ou de repondre a la question secrete... dont je ne me rappelle plus non plus la reponse..
non la seule facon serai de "scanner" le mac pour pouvoir voir apparaitre tous les mot de passe qui ont pu etre saisis sur les deux sessions de travail...
si vous voyez comment faire... faites moi signe.
merci
Olivier


----------



## etidej (6 Mars 2007)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est comme le dit elKBron en allant sur le site tu as la possibilité de te faire envoyer ton mot de passe ou un lien qui te permettra de le changer.
Il est évident que pour cette manip il faut être détenteur du mot de passe de sa messagerie si non ça fait beaucoup de mot de passe à retrouver et ça, cela ne sent pas bon...  

Un click sur le premier lien te permettra de retrouver ton ancien mot de passe ou d'en créer un nouveau :


----------



## qsdfg (8 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Oui, c'est dans le Trousseau.
> Ouvre Applications/Utilitaires/Trousseau d'accès
> Dans la colone de gauche, tu as les catégories. Sélectionne : "Tous les éléments" (c'est fait par défaut).
> Dans la zone de droite sélectionne un élément dont tu voudrais connaître le pass.
> ...



Je n'ai pas cet onglet, c'est une fenêtre unique avec une case "afficher" ce qui est rapide (10.4.8 c'est peut être l'explication).

*Inversement, j'aimerai que lorsque je clique sur "afficher" que OSX me demande un mot de passe*, car certaines fois OSX me le demande et d'autres non.   Comment faire ?


----------



## armandido (9 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

alors moi, c'est 1 fois sur 10 pour le trousseau "système" qu'on me demandait mon mot de passe. Je tapais celui de ma session admin, ça marchait pas. Pas moyen de me souvenir d'un mot de passe spécifique pour ce truc, il semblerait meme que je n'en ai jamais défini un. J'ai momentanément résolu le truc en supprimant le /library/system.keychain qui ne contenait pas grand chose, juste les clefs wep d'airport. J'ai fait un nouveau fichier, /library/system2.keychain, qui pour l'instant ne contient rien. 

Je suis un peu perdu dans le fonctionnement de ces trousseaux. Apparemment, c'est le trousseau "utilisateur" qui est toujours lancé par défaut à l'ouverture de la session, pas le trousseau "système" (même si on le définit en trousseau par défaut). Du coup, je me pose des questions pour les autres comptes utilisateurs : y a t-il un trousseau commun à tous les comptes ? A quoi sert le trousseau système ? Si quelqu'un pouvait faire un topo là dessus, ça me permettrait de comprendre ce que j'ai éventuellement perdu en détruisant le trousseau "système"...

Merci de votre aide les amis !

A + 

Armandido
ps : imac G5, MAX OS X 10.3.9


----------



## qsdfg (11 Mars 2007)

armandido a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> alors moi, c'est 1 fois sur 10 pour le trousseau "système" qu'on me demandait mon mot de passe. Je tapais celui de ma session admin, ça marchait pas. Pas moyen de me souvenir d'un mot de passe spécifique pour ce truc, il semblerait meme que je n'en ai jamais défini un. J'ai momentanément résolu le truc en supprimant le /library/system.keychain qui ne contenait pas grand chose, juste les clefs wep d'airport. J'ai fait un nouveau fichier, /library/system2.keychain, qui pour l'instant ne contient rien.
> 
> ...



*** Je vais essayer de t'aider bien que je nage aussi. Il y a une case à cocher en face des trousseau pour les "*partager*" (menu Edition/liste des trousseaux)



qsdfg a dit:


> Je n'ai pas cet onglet, c'est une fenêtre unique avec une case "afficher" ce qui est rapide (10.4.8 c'est peut être l'explication).
> 
> *Inversement, j'aimerai que lorsque je clique sur "afficher" que OSX me demande un mot de passe*, car certaines fois OSX me le demande et d'autres non.   Comment faire ?



* Certaines de mes notes sécurisées sont protégées par mot de passe et d'autres s'ouvrent dès que je clique sur "afficher" car j'ai du cocher une fois, "toujours" mais maintenant je ne veux plus !



apenspel a dit:


> Oui, c'est dans le Trousseau.
> Ouvre Applications/Utilitaires/Trousseau d'accès
> Dans la colone de gauche, tu as les catégories. Sélectionne : "Tous les éléments" (c'est fait par défaut).
> Dans la zone de droite sélectionne un élément dont tu voudrais connaître le pass.
> ...



Il n'y a pas d'onglet "attribut" pour moi (10.4.8) 

*Comment faire avec ces notes pour en verrouiller de nouveau certaines , pas toutes ? *


----------



## qsdfg (11 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Oui, c'est dans le Trousseau.
> Ouvre Applications/Utilitaires/Trousseau d'accès
> Dans la colone de gauche, tu as les catégories. Sélectionne : "Tous les éléments" (c'est fait par défaut).
> Dans la zone de droite sélectionne un élément dont tu voudrais connaître le pass.
> ...



Je viens de comprendre :casse:. "Attributs" n'existe pas pour les notes sécurisées et moi je pensais et parlait de notes sécurisées. :rose: Comme nous ne pensions pas à la même chose ça ne pouvait coller, et nous n'étions pas près de nous comprendre.
La communication n'est pas toujours facile et (par expérience) à la radio non plus, pourtant c'est en directe.

Apple fait la même erreur et parle de Contrôle d'accès alors que cela n'existe pasz pour les notes et les notes sont pourtant dans le trousseau. (Que c'est compliqué)

_"Pour modifier les réglages d'un élément en particulier dans le trousseau, ouvrez Trousseau d'accès, sélectionnez l'élément dans la liste et cliquez sur *Contrôle d'accès*."_


----------



## chriss1 (11 Mars 2007)

le problème c'est qu'en boutant depuis le dvd d'origine je ne peux pas le réinitialiser car le mac est grisé !?! même en démarrant en target depuisun autre mac je peux changer tous les mdp sauf celui qui m'interesse c'est le délire !!!

power book sous osx .4


----------



## qsdfg (11 Mars 2007)

chriss1 a dit:


> le problème c'est qu'en boutant depuis le dvd d'origine je ne peux pas le réinitialiser car le mac est grisé !?! même en démarrant en target depuisun autre mac je peux changer tous les mdp sauf celui qui m'interesse c'est le délire !!!
> 
> power book sous osx .4



Tu penses que c'est la rubrique idéale pour ce problème ? 

"* 	Comment résoudre les problèmes de Trousseau/Keychain..."*


----------



## adils (14 Mars 2007)

adils a dit:


> ha bas c'est bizzrard  j'ai le com.apple.keychainaccess.plist; c'est peut être lié???
> pourtant j'ai plein de ".com" mais pas celui là, c'est des icônes de pages blanches meme.
> Alors c'est pas le hard?



toujours pas de réponse à mon souci?


----------



## adils (14 Mars 2007)

adils a dit:


> toujours pas de réponse à mon souci?



pour que vous compreniez...
Voilà "Mail" me demande tt le temps un mot de passe, avant j'envoyé des mails facilement, maintenant impossible??? En  fait je parle de "Mail" de Mac OSX.
merci


----------



## takamaka (16 Mars 2007)

adils a dit:


> pour que vous compreniez...
> Voilà "Mail" me demande tt le temps un mot de passe, avant j'envoyé des mails facilement, maintenant impossible??? En  fait je parle de "Mail" de Mac OSX.
> merci


Comment est configuré ton compte? (v. préférences Mail, onglet Comptes)


----------



## béber1 (8 Avril 2007)

red&#233;marre un bon coup, et on verra apr&#232;s si Mail te demande encore le mot da passe.
Il se peut tr&#232;s bien que ce soi un bug de connection, soit de Mail, soit du serveur POP de ton FAI, _(soit les 2)_ et quand Mail part pour une authentification au serveur, l'authentification ne se fait pas _(pour une raison X..)_ et toi tu crois que c'est un probl&#232;me de mot de passe et de trousseau, alors que ce peut n'&#234;tre qu'un bug simple d'authentification.

Red&#233;marre et on verra apr&#232;s si le probl&#232;me se reproduit encore. L&#224;, on passera au trousseau, mais pas avant.


----------



## apenspel (8 Avril 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Redémarre et on verra après si le problème se reproduit encore. Là, on passera au trousseau, mais pas avant.


À mon avis, en un mois, adils a redémarré quelques fois.


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Avril 2007)

aaaaaaargh
ayant parfois des soucis avec certains mots de passe de mail...j'ai consulté le tuto de modern thing et appliqué le conseil réparer le trousseau????
mais quelle c...... j'ai pas fait là!!!!
depuis c'est pire!!!
à chaque connexion je dois rentrer tous les mots de passe des boites mail....quelle catstrophe, rien de moins que ça!

bon je fais quoi là maintenant?


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2007)

Bah tu vois &#231;a avec Modern Thing.  

Quoi qu'elle semble avoir disparue des forums, suite &#224; quelques malencontreux conseils pr&#233;conis&#233;s aux membres...


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah tu vois ça avec Modern Thing.
> 
> Quoi qu'elle semble avoir disparue des forums, suite à quelques malencontreux conseils préconisés aux membres...




bon ben j'vais pas lui demander conseil si ils sont malencontreux...t'en dis quoi toi?


----------



## divoli (9 Avril 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> bon ben j'vais pas lui demander conseil si ils sont malencontreux...t'en dis quoi toi?



J'en pense que tu peux lui laisser une chance de retrouver un usage normal de ton ordinateur. 

Mais elle risque de te conseiller de réinitialiser la NVRAM et la PRAM...


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Avril 2007)

bon sinon y'a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider? ouiiiiiin!!!! c'est lourd ce truc!


----------



## nobru27 (9 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

En fait j'avais un pb de MDP entre mon trousseau et mon MDP principal de mon Mac qui étaient différents...

*elKBron *m'a aidé à résoudre ce problème et g changé le MDP de mon Mac en le remettant identique à celui de mon trousseau....

Mais maintenant j'aimerais savoir comment on fait pour changer le MDP du trousseau et ne plus avoir de pb de compatibilité avec un MDP du Mac différent !

Merci par avance !!


----------



## apenspel (9 Avril 2007)

Lance le Trousseau d'acc&#232;s, va dans le menu &#201;dition/Modifier etc&#8230;


----------



## apenspel (9 Avril 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> bon sinon y'a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider? ouiiiiiin!!!! c'est lourd ce truc!


Si tu as le pass de chaque compte de Mail, vire ces éléments du Trousseau et remets-les y de neuf, peut-être ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah tu vois &#231;a avec Modern Thing.
> 
> Quoi qu'elle semble avoir disparue des forums, suite &#224; quelques malencontreux conseils pr&#233;conis&#233;s aux membres...


Meuh naaaaaaan 

Simplement occup&#233;e par un nouveau boulot pour le moment  mais je r&#233;ponds lorsqu'on m'&#233;crit (je re&#231;ois pas mal de MPs  )

je vous l&#226;che pooo&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; :love: :love: :love:



divoli a dit:


> Mais elle risque de te conseiller de r&#233;initialiser la NVRAM et la PRAM...



Nam&#233;o  c'est fini oui ?


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Avril 2007)

aaaaaaaa ça va mieux.... merci à modern thing! ça a marché en virant le dossier dans keychains et en générant un nouveau trousseau...pfiouuuu j'me voyais déjà tapoter mes 7 mots de passe à chaque connection de Mail...


----------



## andré07 (18 Avril 2007)

Pour moi, le problème est que c'est le mot de passe de ma session qui ne marche. Par conséquent, je n'ai accès à rien donc je ne peux pas le changer.

Comment faire ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2007)

DVD d'installation n&#176;1
Red&#233;marrer touche C enfonc&#233;e
Apr&#232;s choix de langue aller dans la barre de menu Utilitaire.

Attention ! Lors de l'&#233;criture du mot de passe, le clavier sera reconnu comme qwerty.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Avril 2007)

On peut changer la configuration clavier sous Tiger cela dit  ou alors choisir un mot de passe bateau dont les lettres ne changent pas d'un clavier &#224; l'autre comme 'test' ou "soleil"  par exemple.

Je conseille cela dit d'aller rechanger le mot de passe de session dans la dite session apr&#232;s avoir fait ceci cela dit, histoire de "synchroniser" les mots de passe avec le Trousseau


----------



## apenspel (19 Avril 2007)

Ben &#231;a&#8230; Moi qui affectionne les caract&#232;res accentu&#233;s et les caract&#232;res sp&#233;ciaux dans mes pass&#8230; Si je pouvais, j'utiliserais de l'Unicode.


----------



## Noodle (6 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon fil, mais je l'esp&#232;re!?

Hier en voulant faire le malin!! J'ai install&#233; htpaccess dans Mamp, de ce faite j'ai employ&#233; cyberduck (client Ftp) pour pouvoir enlever le tiret qui &#233;tait devant .htaccess, en me trouvant dans le coeur de l'ordinateur et voyant les dossiers avec "pr&#233;nom+nom" que depuis toujours je voulais changer (parceque lorsque j'envoie une photo, un fichier... j'ai toujours mon pr&#233;nom et nom coll&#233; &#224; tout) ennuyeux. 
Le blaireaux que je suis &#224; enlev&#233; le "nom" de deux trois dossiers. Il y a plus que le pr&#233;nom.

R&#233;sultat des courses un moment je me retrouve avec deux bureaux, je me dis je vais red&#233;marrer...tout va s'arranger...grossi&#232;re erreur.

Il n'accepte plus mon mot de passe il ne le reconnait plus pour l'instant!
Message: you are unable to log in to the user account "pr&#233;nom nom" at this moment.

J'installe un nouveau syst&#232;me, toujours rien!
R&#233;intialisation mot de passe rien.
D&#233;marrer sur le disque il prend pas, il veut r&#233;installer le syst&#232;me une deuxi&#232;me fois.

Comment puis-je aller renommer mes dossiers &#224; la source.
Ou comment puis-je faire sauter la partie mot de passe et passer au dessus ou sur le c&#244;t&#233;.

Merci

Noodle
iMac intel


----------



## Noodle (6 Mai 2007)

Noodle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon fil, mais je l'espère!?
> 
> ...




Désolé si il y a un double emploi, j'ai trouvé un autre fil qui pourra peux-être m'aider.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4257370#post4257370


----------



## Ninety (6 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est possible que Keychain retienne un mot de passe a la place de Firefox (il le fait tres mal tout seul) ? Si oui, comment ?


Merci ... beaucoup !!


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2007)

Ninety a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que c'est possible que Keychain retienne un mot de passe a la place de Firefox (il le fait tres mal tout seul) ? Si oui, comment ?
> 
> ...



Hélas, c'est un des inconvénients de Firefox. Cela serait au programme de la future version 3. En attendant, Camino est synchronisé avec le trousseau d'OS X.


----------



## Ninety (6 Mai 2007)

Bon ok ... merci quand meme. Sinon, est-il possible de creer des extensions pour Safari comme celle de FF ? Si oui, il y a t il in tuto ou des explications de la part d'Apple ?


Merci !


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, ce petit d&#233;faut de Firefox fait qu'avec lui je n'ai pas de probl&#232;me &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer mon certificat des du site des Imp&#244;ts [j'ai eu une petite gal&#232;re avec le mot de passe Filevault global].


----------



## pierre22 (24 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Pour ceux qui comme pour moi, rien n'a fonctionné, il y a encore cette solution http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106973-fr

Cordialement


----------



## verdugo (12 Septembre 2007)

J'ai tout lu mais iren ne s'approche de mon problème...
Voilà 6 semaines, mon MacBook (OSX, 10.4.10, Intel Core Duo) c'est éteind, faute d'alim. Moins d'une minute après, je branche l'ordi sur secteur et essaie de redémarrer (l'ordi n'est pas passé en mode "Veille", mais s'est éteinds). Et là, pas moyen de me connecter. Je tape mon MDP une fois, deux fois, TROIS FOIS, etc. 5 fois!!! Du coup, je réinitiallise le MDP et... Rien. Et cela, plusieurs fois. Mais rien. Comme je suis plutôt nul, j'ai renvoyé mon Mac au SAV. Après 3 semaines, je reçois mon cher ordinateur, avec une nouvelle carte mère "tatouée" (que c'est???), mais le même problême. Du coup, ç'est reparti pour 3 semaines!!!! Avant de le renvoyer, je fais un back up de mes dossiers (un dossier .sparseimage). Enfin, après 3 autres semaines, je récupère mon ordinateur adoré. Mais la "restaure" ne m'a laisssé aucune chance.
Je me retrouve donc avec un fichier .sparseimage (avec l'icône FileVault), qui pèse 12Go et que je ne peux pas ouvrir. J'ai essayé toutes "versions" de mon MDP sans succès.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider à récuperer quelques-uns de mes fichiers, hein????  Siouplaît!!!!!

J'espère que pour ma première intervention, j'aurai une solution.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macmarco (12 Septembre 2007)

verdugo a dit:


> J'ai tout lu mais iren ne s'approche de mon problème...
> Voilà 6 semaines, mon MacBook (OSX, 10.4.10, Intel Core Duo) c'est éteind, faute d'alim. Moins d'une minute après, je branche l'ordi sur secteur et essaie de redémarrer (l'ordi n'est pas passé en mode "Veille", mais s'est éteinds). Et là, pas moyen de me connecter. Je tape mon MDP une fois, deux fois, TROIS FOIS, etc. 5 fois!!! Du coup, je réinitiallise le MDP et... Rien. Et cela, plusieurs fois. Mais rien. Comme je suis plutôt nul, j'ai renvoyé mon Mac au SAV. Après 3 semaines, je reçois mon cher ordinateur, avec une nouvelle carte mère "tatouée" (que c'est???), mais le même problême. Du coup, ç'est reparti pour 3 semaines!!!! Avant de le renvoyer, je fais un back up de mes dossiers (un dossier .sparseimage). Enfin, après 3 autres semaines, je récupère mon ordinateur adoré. Mais la "restaure" ne m'a laisssé aucune chance.
> Je me retrouve donc avec un fichier .sparseimage (avec l'icône FileVault), qui pèse 12Go et que je ne peux pas ouvrir. J'ai essayé toutes "versions" de mon MDP sans succès.
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider à récuperer quelques-uns de mes fichiers, hein????  Siouplaît!!!!!
> ...




Bienvenue sur MacG, verdugo. 
Ce dossier .sparseimage est-il sur un disque dur externe ?
Si oui, est-ce que l'option "ignorer les autorisations de ce volume" est cochée lorsque tu fais un "pomme+i"(Lire les infos) sur l'icône du volume ?


----------



## verdugo (13 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Bienvenue sur MacG, verdugo.
> Ce dossier .sparseimage est-il sur un disque dur externe ?
> Si oui, est-ce que l'option "ignorer les autorisations de ce volume" est cochée lorsque tu fais un "pomme+i"(Lire les infos) sur l'icône du volume ?


Hello MacMarco,
effectivement, le dossier .sparseimage se trouve sur un disque dur externe (m&#234;me si j'en ai "rapatri&#233;" une copie sur mon MacBook).
Apr&#232;s v&#233;rification, je ne trouve aucune option "ignorer les autorisation de ce volume".
Les cases qui pourraient &#234;tre coch&#233;es (mais qui sont d&#233;coch&#233;es) sont Mod&#232;le, Verrouill&#233;, Masquer l'extension.
Plus bas, sur "Propri&#233;taire et Autorisation", j'ai
Vous: Lecture et &#233;criture
Propri&#233;taire: administrateur(gris&#233 + Cadenas ferm&#233;
Acc&#232;s: Lecture et &#233;criture 

Groupe: administrateur (gris&#233
Acc&#232;s: Acc&#232;s interdit

Autres: Acc&#232;s interdit

Voil&#224;. Pour l'instant je n'ai touch&#233; &#224; rien. Sur la version que j'ai envoy&#233; sur l'ordinateur, j'ai essay&#233; de faire varier ces options. Sans r&#233;sultat.
Que me conseilles-tu?
@+


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2007)

verdugo a dit:


> Hello MacMarco,
> effectivement, le dossier .sparseimage se trouve sur un disque dur externe (même si j'en ai "rapatrié" une copie sur mon MacBook).
> Après vérification, je ne trouve aucune option "ignorer les autorisation de ce volume".
> Les cases qui pourraient être cochées (mais qui sont décochées) sont Modèle, Verrouillé, Masquer l'extension.
> ...




Pour les autorisations, je parlais du disque dur externe, pas du fichier .sparseimage.


----------



## verdugo (13 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Pour les autorisations, je parlais du disque dur externe, pas du fichier .sparseimage.


Ah.... D&#233;sol&#233;!!!
Oui, l'option "Ignorer les autorisation de ce volume" est bien coch&#233;e.


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2007)

verdugo a dit:


> Ah.... Désolé!!!
> Oui, l'option "Ignorer les autorisation de ce volume" est bien cochée.




Si tu double-cliques sur le .sparseimage qui est sur le disque externe, il ne "monte" pas sur le bureau, comme un volume ?


----------



## verdugo (14 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Si tu double-cliques sur le .sparseimage qui est sur le disque externe, il ne "monte" pas sur le bureau, comme un volume ?


Non.
Il me demande une "Authentification". Donc la saisie du mot de passe "original". Bien s&#251;r, je le tape et.... rien. Plusieurs essais et rien.


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2007)

verdugo a dit:


> Non.
> Il me demande une "Authentification". Donc la saisie du mot de passe "original". Bien sûr, je le tape et.... rien. Plusieurs essais et rien.




As-tu essayé avec le nouveau mot de passe ?


----------



## verdugo (15 Septembre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> As-tu essayé avec le nouveau mot de passe ?


J'ai d&#233;cid&#233; qu'il &#233;tait plus simple de ne pas avoir de mot de passe (p't&#234;t' que depuis ma gal&#232;re, j'ai un peu les boules). Du coup, oui, j'ai valid&#233; <sans mot de passe>. Pareil. Rien.


----------



## firek (26 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Mes anciens mots de passe ne se remplissent plus automatiquement dans les zones idoines (mots de passe Internet par exemple)
+
mes nouveaux mots de passe ne s'enregistrent plus dans le trousseau

=> en fait, j'ai l'impression que le trousseau est comme "désactivé"

J'ai essayé le SOS Trousseau mais sans résultat

Avez-vous une solution ?

Merci​


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2007)

Tu utilises Safari ?

As-tu v&#233;rifi&#233; dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Safari que dans l'onglet remplissage automatique la case 'nom et mot de passe utilisateur" est bien coch&#233;e ?


----------



## verdugo (26 Septembre 2007)

verdugo a dit:


> J'ai d&#233;cid&#233; qu'il &#233;tait plus simple de ne pas avoir de mot de passe (p't&#234;t' que depuis ma gal&#232;re, j'ai un peu les boules). Du coup, oui, j'ai valid&#233; <sans mot de passe>. Pareil. Rien.


OS COURT!!!!!


----------



## firek (27 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tu utilises Safari ?
> 
> As-tu vérifié dans les préférences de Safari que dans l'onglet remplissage automatique la case 'nom et mot de passe utilisateur" est bien cochée ?


 
Bonjour,

Oui, les 3 options sont cochées :​
Utiliser les informations de mon carnet d'adreses​
Nom et mots de passe utilisateurs​
Autres formulaires​
J'ai même supprimer toutes les informations déjà stockées (bouton Modifier...Effacer), mais pas d'amélioration..
​


----------



## firek (3 Octobre 2007)

firek a dit:


> J'ai même supprimer toutes les informations déjà stockées (bouton Modifier...Effacer), mais pas d'amélioration..


 
bonjour,

en fait, si ! En effaçant les informations saisies dans Safari (Préférences -> Onglet Rempl. auto.), Safari me redemande mes logon/mot de passe pour efffectuer la saisie auto. et elle marche.  

Pb Résolu.  

A+​


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2007)

firek a dit:


> Pb Résolu. ​



voilà


----------



## Dnangel1 (11 Octobre 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Salutations,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'entends-tu par tout ?
Car les 2 premi&#232;res mani&#232;res de faire ne fonctionne pas chez moi...

2,16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Version 10.4.10


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2007)

tout ce qui est "auto-fill" (dans Safari) et mots de passes d'applications (Safari, mots de passes FTP etc... Mail...)


----------



## Dnangel1 (12 Octobre 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tout ce qui est "auto-fill" (dans Safari) et mots de passes d'applications (Safari, mots de passes FTP etc... Mail...)




Oki, merci bien, je teste cette troisième solution dès que j'en ai la possibilité...

Merci


----------



## verdugo (13 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai pas eu de réponse précise à mon petit problème, du coup, je reviens à la charge...
Voilà plusieurs semaines, mon MacBook (OSX, 10.4.10, Intel Core Duo) c'est éteint, faute d'alim. Moins d'une minute après, je branche l'ordi sur secteur et essaie de redémarrer (l'ordi n'est pas passé en mode "Veille", mais s'est éteint). Et là, pas moyen de me connecter. Je tape mon MDP une fois, deux fois, TROIS FOIS, etc. 5 fois!!! Du coup, je réinitiallise le MDP et... Rien. Et cela, plusieurs fois. Mais rien. Comme je suis plutôt nul, j'ai renvoyé mon Mac au SAV. Après 3 semaines, je reçois mon cher ordinateur, avec une nouvelle carte mère "tatouée" (que c'est???), mais le même problême. Du coup, ç'est reparti pour 3 semaines!!!! Avant de le renvoyer, je fais un back up de mes dossiers (un dossier .sparseimage), en allumant mon Mac en target. Enfin, après 3 autres semaines, je récupère mon ordinateur adoré. Mais la "restaure" ne m'a laisssé aucune chance.
Je me retrouve donc avec un fichier .sparseimage (avec l'icône FileVault), qui pèse 12Go (dans un disque dur externe) que je ne peux pas ouvrir. J'ai essayé toutes les "versions" de mon MDP sans succès. L'option "Ignorer les autorisation de ce volume" est cochée. Mais lorsque je double-clique il me demande un "Authentification". J'essaie encore différents mots de passe utilisés avant. Voire même pas de MDP du tout. Du coup, je voulais savoir s'il y avait moyen d'ouvrir se type de fichiers sans mot de passe, un petit crack, je sais pas....
Quelqu'un peut m'aider à récuperer quelques-uns de mes fichiers, hein???? Siouplaît!!!!!
Merci d'avance.


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2007)

verdugo a dit:


> Je n'ai pas eu de r&#233;ponse pr&#233;cise &#224; mon petit probl&#232;me, du coup, je reviens &#224; la charge...
> Voil&#224; plusieurs semaines, mon MacBook (OSX, 10.4.10, Intel Core Duo) c'est &#233;teint, faute d'alim. Moins d'une minute apr&#232;s, je branche l'ordi sur secteur et essaie de red&#233;marrer (l'ordi n'est pas pass&#233; en mode "Veille", mais s'est &#233;teint). Et l&#224;, pas moyen de me connecter. Je tape mon MDP une fois, deux fois, TROIS FOIS, etc. 5 fois!!! Du coup, je r&#233;initiallise le MDP et... Rien. Et cela, plusieurs fois. Mais rien. Comme je suis plut&#244;t nul, j'ai renvoy&#233; mon Mac au SAV. Apr&#232;s 3 semaines, je re&#231;ois mon cher ordinateur, avec une nouvelle carte m&#232;re "tatou&#233;e" (que c'est???), mais le m&#234;me probl&#234;me. Du coup, &#231;'est reparti pour 3 semaines!!!! Avant de le renvoyer, je fais un back up de mes dossiers (un dossier .sparseimage), en allumant mon Mac en target. Enfin, apr&#232;s 3 autres semaines, je r&#233;cup&#232;re mon ordinateur ador&#233;. Mais la "restaure" ne m'a laisss&#233; aucune chance.
> Je me retrouve donc avec un fichier .sparseimage (avec l'ic&#244;ne FileVault), qui p&#232;se 12Go (dans un disque dur externe) que je ne peux pas ouvrir. J'ai essay&#233; toutes les "versions" de mon MDP sans succ&#232;s. L'option "Ignorer les autorisation de ce volume" est coch&#233;e. Mais lorsque je double-clique il me demande un "Authentification". J'essaie encore diff&#233;rents mots de passe utilis&#233;s avant. Voire m&#234;me pas de MDP du tout. Du coup, je voulais savoir s'il y avait moyen d'ouvrir se type de fichiers sans mot de passe, un petit crack, je sais pas....
> Quelqu'un peut m'aider &#224; r&#233;cuperer quelques-uns de mes fichiers, hein???? Sioupla&#238;t!!!!!
> Merci d'avance.





			
				Aide Mac a dit:
			
		

> Le mot de passe principal s'applique &#224; l'ensemble de l'ordinateur et est d&#233;fini par un administrateur comme une s&#233;curit&#233; au cas o&#249; celui-ci oublierait son mot de passe d'ouverture de session. Le mot de passe principal est g&#233;n&#233;ralement utilis&#233; conjointement avec FileVault, une fonction permettant de crypter le dossier de d&#233;part d'un utilisateur afin que personne d'autre que lui ne puisse y acc&#233;der. Si un utilisateur FileVault oublie son mot de passe d'ouverture de session, m&#234;me un administrateur ne pourra pas se connecter au compte de l'utilisateur avec son mot de passe d'administrateur. *Seul le mot de passe principal peut remplacer le mot de passe de l'utilisateur FileVault*.



Pour activer le mot de passe principal il faut aller dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me/S&#233;curit&#233;.

Essaie &#231;a.


----------



## verdugo (18 Octobre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Pour activer le mot de passe principal il faut aller dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me/S&#233;curit&#233;.
> 
> Essaie &#231;a.


&#199;a n'a rien donn&#233;. J'ai bien activ&#233; le MDP Principal, mais lorsque j'essaie d'ouvrir le .sparseimage, il ne me demande jamais le MDP Principal. J'ai essay&#233; sur la version du fichier qui est sur mon disque dur, puis sur le disque dur externe et le m&#234;me (manque) de r&#233;sultat. j'ai beau appuyer plusieur fois afin de "d&#233;clencher&#233; la demande du MDP principal et rien.
Je commence &#224; penser que c'est foutu pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes donn&#233;es. :'(


----------



## macmarco (19 Octobre 2007)

verdugo a dit:


> ...Je commence à penser que c'est foutu pour récupérer mes données. :'(



Ca m'a l'air mal parti, en effet.
Ou alors, essaie en lançant un logiciel de récupération de données, style Data Rescue, sur le DD interne, tu récupéreras peut-être une partie de tes fichiers...
Ou alors, une société spécialisée en récupération de données y pourrait peut-être quelque chose, mais ça te coûterait sûrement cher.


----------



## msinno (22 Octobre 2007)

Excuser moi si je repose une question d&#233;ja pos&#233;e... Mais j'ai rechercher et je n'ai pas trouver. 

J'aimerai bien exporter mon trousseau pour l'arriver de leopard... Mais l'option dans Fichier et gris&#233;e... Donc impossible... Pourtout mon dossier Session est bien d&#233;v&#233;rouill&#233;... 

...???? please....

Ps: du coup j'ai back up le dossier Keychain.. hein... pas tres beau tout ca


----------



## verdugo (24 Octobre 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Ca m'a l'air mal parti, en effet.
> Ou alors, essaie en lançant un logiciel de récupération de données, style Data Rescue, sur le DD interne, tu récupéreras peut-être une partie de tes fichiers...
> Ou alors, une société spécialisée en récupération de données y pourrait peut-être quelque chose, mais ça te coûterait sûrement cher.


Bon, je vais essayer Data Rescue.
Pour ce qui est de la soci&#233;t&#233; sp&#233;cialis&#233;e.... C'est peu probable. M&#234;me si je suis attach&#233; &#224; certaines photos que j'ai pris, le jeu n'en vaut sans doute pas la chandelle.
Merci quand m&#234;me!!!!


----------



## xavier25 (29 Octobre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> Excuser moi si je repose une question déja posée... Mais j'ai rechercher et je n'ai pas trouver.
> 
> J'aimerai bien exporter mon trousseau pour l'arriver de leopard... Mais l'option dans Fichier et grisée... Donc impossible... Pourtout mon dossier Session est bien dévérouillé...
> 
> ...



+1 help please !


----------



## mrojas (4 Novembre 2007)

Bon et bien moi j'ai un pb un peu different depuis l(install de leopard
MA fenetre d'ouverture est desormais une fenetre d'ouverture de session (ce qui n'était pas le cas avant)
Je pense conaitre mon mot de passe mais c 'est surtout le nom d'utilisateur qui semnle me manquer et donc impossible d'ouvrir une session 
J'arrive à redémarrer sur le DVD d'install qui me propose de changer mon mot de passe ou de le réinitialiser mais pas d'info sur le nom utilisateur
Je n'arrive pas nom plus à redemarrer avec C ou T mais alt fonctionne ???
Merci de votre aide urgente car toutes mes données sont actuellement bloquées...
PowerBook G4 867
:rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Novembre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> Excuser moi si je repose une question d&#233;ja pos&#233;e... Mais j'ai rechercher et je n'ai pas trouver.
> 
> J'aimerai bien exporter mon trousseau pour l'arriver de leopard... Mais l'option dans Fichier et gris&#233;e... Donc impossible... Pourtout mon dossier Session est bien d&#233;v&#233;rouill&#233;...
> 
> ...


c'est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal  et pour exporter, apr&#232;s avoir ouvert le cadenas ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Novembre 2007)

mrojas a dit:


> Bon et bien moi j'ai un pb un peu different depuis l(install de leopard
> MA fenetre d'ouverture est desormais une fenetre d'ouverture de session (ce qui n'était pas le cas avant)
> Je pense conaitre mon mot de passe mais c 'est surtout le nom d'utilisateur qui semnle me manquer et donc impossible d'ouvrir une session
> J'arrive à redémarrer sur le DVD d'install qui me propose de changer mon mot de passe ou de le réinitialiser mais pas d'info sur le nom utilisateur
> ...


pour le mot de passe, tu dois d'abord choisir le dossier bootable et ensuite l'utilisateur, si je ne m'abuse, il montre le nom abr&#233;g&#233;, donc attention &#224; remettre les espaces &#233;ventuelles en place, sinon attention &#224; la config clavier qui peut passer en QWERTY pour le changement du mot de passe...


----------



## mrojas (4 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide.
Cela dit je ne la comprends pas.
J'ai au démarrage de mon ordi une fenetre d'ouverture de session (ce qui n'était pas le cas avant la mise à jour Léopard) et on me demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe et je ne vois pas ou je peux "choisir" un dossier.
Merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Novembre 2007)

je parlais de lorsque tu es sur le DVD d'install dans l'option des mots de passe


----------



## mrojas (4 Novembre 2007)

bon je reessaye
mais pourquoi le demarrage en touche T ne fonctionne t'il pas ?


----------



## mrojas (4 Novembre 2007)

Bon,rien n'y fait
Toujours la meme fenetre avec demande du Nom et du mot de passe pour ouvrir la session
J'ai encore modifié le mot de passe en passant par le DVD d'install de leopard mais je reste bloqué
Je suis désespéré
L'autre choix propose est root qui ne mene à rien
M


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Novembre 2007)

mrojas a dit:


> J'ai encore modifié le mot de passe en passant par le DVD d'install de leopard mais je reste bloqué


Essaye avec un MDP simple genre "toto", tu pourras toujours le modifier ensuite


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Novembre 2007)

Sinon si vraiment tu n'arrives &#224; rien, il faut faire une recherche sur ce forum &#224; ce sujet mais une autre solution est de d&#233;marrer en mode verbose, jarter le fichier li&#233; au fait que la machine a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; configur&#233;e par l'assistant, rebooter et l&#224; tu pourras cr&#233;er un nouvel admin et gr&#226;ce &#224; lui r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes anciennes configs


----------



## volpinex (6 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, mon mac se parte bien mieux...


----------



## tinitouns (18 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

je ne sais pas si c'est bien l'endroit pour poster mon message mais j'ai un souci depuis la mise à jour de LEOPARD.
Je n'arrive plus à ouvrir ma session carFilevault rencontre un problème et m'empêche de me connecter.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider car j'ai toutes mes données sur mon DD. 
A la rigueur je cherche un moyen de récupérer mes données sur mon disque dure et au pire de faire une réinstallation complète.

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2007)

tinitouns a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne sais pas si c'est bien l'endroit pour poster mon message mais j'ai un souci depuis la mise à jour de LEOPARD.
> Je n'arrive plus à ouvrir ma session carFilevault rencontre un problème et m'empêche de me connecter.
> ...



Un problème avec FileVault ? => Une seule adresse.


----------



## tipitipi (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
En voulant faire le tri dans mes mots de passe, j'ai rencontré un bug étrange : lorsque je sélectionne une certaine ligne (toujours la même) l'application plante systématiquement. Du coup, impossible d'effacer cette entrée de mot de passe qui pénalise le logiciel qui l'utilise.
Je suis sûr qu'il est possible d'accéder au fichier correspondant par le terminal, mais j'ignore totalement comment trouver l'endroit où les mots de passe du trousseau sont stockés  .
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider svp ?


----------



## tipitipi (19 Novembre 2007)

Bon j'ai résolu mon problème, mais la méthode n'est pas terrible : pour arriver à sélectionner ce mot de passe sans faire planter l'application, j'ai sélectionné celui du dessus, puis celui du dessous en tenant la touche SHIFT appuyée, du coup, celui entre les deux (le fameux plantogène) était sélectionné de facto. Puis j'ai viré les trois d'un coup.
Voilà  .


----------



## cricrimac (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Je m'aperçois que ces problèmes de mot de passe, de nom d'administrateur refusés sont des problèmes récurrents. Personnellement, je suis un nouvel adepte de la confrérie Mac, un mois environ, et si je n'ai que des louanges à faire par rapport à Windows, j'avoue être agacé par ces problèmes de mot de passe qui refusent toute nouvelle installation d'application ou mises à jour de logiciels. Comment faire ? quand je redémarre la bécane avec la touche C enfoncée, je n'arrive pas à accéder au menu "réinitialiser le mot de passe". Faut-il tout réinstaller le bazar (je suis prêt à le faire !) mais alors comment procéder ? Aiguillez-moi svp, car je trouve cette situation agaçante. Existe-t-il un procédé pour réinitialiser ce foutu mot de passe, ou faut-il tout réinstaller, et dans ce cas, comment faire ? Mon ordi est un iMac 2.0, et bien sûr les soucis sont arrivés depuis l'arrivée du Léopard dans la ménagerie. Petite précision: je peux me servir de toutes les applications mais ne peut rien installer de nouveau, donc dans l'utilisation courante je ne suis pas gêné. 
Merci pour vos conseils et vote dépannage, moi tout nouveau dans la galaxie Mac.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2007)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106156-fr


----------



## cricrimac (28 Novembre 2007)

Merci
Effectivement, il y a pas mal de choses. A tête reposée, je vais regarder et je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## cricrimac (4 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Bon, grâce à tous les conseils lus ici et ailleurs, je suis arrivé à retrouver la session administrateur. Tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes !!!!..... Sauf que maintenant, chaque fois que je dois envoyer un mel ou que je veux relever ma BAL, la bestiole me demande mon mot de passe. Ce n'est pas très grave, mais lassant à force. Pareil lorsque j'ouvre Safari ! Il me demande le mot de passe de la session. Comment s'enfreindre de cela ? A priori, cela ne doit pas être très compliqué comme manip, mais étant nouveau chez Mac, et parfois un peu dérouté versus les vieilles habitudes windowsiennes, pourriez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre.... Sachant que je suis le seul utilisateur de la bestiole, ces précautions me paraissent inutiles.
Et encore merci pour le dépannage cité plus haut !!​


----------



## reginald (4 Décembre 2007)

salut
je suis sur tiger 10.4,j'ai acheté léopard,l'installation se bloque et me demande mon mot de passe qu'elle refuse que puis je faire
Merci de m'aider
Réginald


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2007)

Avant d'installer Leopard :

 vérifier que tout est en ordre avec Tiger (mot de passe, autorisations, disque dur) à partir du DVD de Tiger.
 si tu penses que ton mot de passe pose problème, change-le depuis l'utilitaire de disque du DVD d'installation de Tiger (Attention : le clavier est alors en QWERTY, choisi une série de chiffres dans le clavier numérique, tu changeras lorsque Leopard sera installé)
 recommencer la procédure d'installation de Leopard (personnellement, je recommande l'effacement complète de Tiger pour une installation propre).


----------



## Jean Jacques M (13 Janvier 2008)

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum ni si le sujet a déjà été abordé.
Je viens du monde PC (ne jetez pas de pierres!) et les histoires de trousseaux  et autres Keychains ne me sont pas encore familiers.
Je possède un MacBook pro 3 Go et LEOPARD.
Un jour.... je n'ai pas pu accéder à mon carnet d'adresses, ou du moins modifier les fiches.
Puis, les fichiers textes, ou autres, que j'avais créés, ne pouvaient pas non plus être modifiés, le système disant que je n'avais pas les autorisations nécessaires..
Pareil pour les fichiers situés sur les disques du réseaux où je n'avais plus accès, malgré le partage   pourtant correct et vérifié.
Depuis..... plus aucun accès.
Lorsque je regarde la fenêtre PLUS D' INFO de ces fichiers, dans la rubrique PARTAGE et PERMISSION, mon nom n'apparaît pas.
Pour pouvoir accéder à certains fichiers (sauf le carnet d'adresses qui ne marche pas) je dois sélectionner EVERYONE toujours dans la même rubrique et indiquer LECTURE ET ECRITURE dans les privilèges.
J'ai essayé de réparer plusieurs fois les autorisations, mais rien ne marche.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider SVP?
Ou ..... je retourne au PC pour retrouver MES problèmes! (non, je déconne!!).
Merci.


----------



## lamiel (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous.
je voudrai surtout savoir POURQUOI.
j'ai reçu un imac du refurb la semaine dernière (avec Léopard) . Trois jours plus tard, au démarrage, il me demande un mot de passe pour une ouverture de session. Comme je suis la seule à me servir de mon mac, je n'avais qu'un seul compte! Rien n'y a fait; mon mot de passe d'administrateur ne fonctionnait pas, bien sûr. J'ai tout essayé changer le mot de passe avec le disque d'install etc...mais c'était un autre mot de passe qu'il voulait.
Bon j'ai réinstallé. Mais je vis dans la terreur d'une rechute, et je voudrai bien savoir en quoi j'ai été coupable.
mes fautes ?j'ai aspiré par firewire (assistant de migration )les données de mon ibook sous panther; dont des vieilles choses; j'ai aussi (je me demande si ce n'est pas ça) changé à vif le nom passe partout du disque dur pour un plus perso...
Merci à qui pourra  m'expliquer.


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2008)

lamiel a dit:


> ...j'ai aussi (je me demande si ce n'est pas ça) changé à vif le nom passe partout du disque dur pour un plus perso...
> Merci à qui pourra  m'expliquer.





Peut-être si le nom choisi contient des accents ou signes particuliers ?


----------



## lamiel (21 Janvier 2008)

_
Peut-être si le nom choisi contient des accents ou signes particuliers ?_


ben non, il n'y avait pas d'accent, ou slash mais juste un espace. mais c'est permis normalement


----------



## rabba (10 Avril 2008)

Hello,

J'ai un problème avec mon trousseau de session, lorsque je l'utilise avec safari, mail, adium,... Les mots de passe s'insèrent bien dans le trousseau, mais lorsque il est censé les utiliser il me demande de les insérer à nouveau (et j'ai remarqué que la date de modification change...).

J'ai tenté les manipulations suivante:

- Faire un SOS du trousseau
- Réinitialiser via Trousseau -> préférence
- Supprimer manuellement le login.keychain
- Via l'utilitaire disque Réparer les droits et le disque depuis le DVD de léopard
- Lancé Onyx et lancé la tache d'automatisation

(à Chaque fois j'ai redémarré après ce genre de manip et je les ai tenté plusieurs fois)

Je commence un peu a desespérer et surtout ça commence a me saouler d'entrer les mots de passe tout le temps ^^ Est-ce que vous auriez une idée de ce qui pourrait faire paniquer mon trousseau?

Merci d'avance


----------



## macmarco (10 Avril 2008)

rabba a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec mon trousseau de session, lorsque je l'utilise avec safari, mail, adium,... Les mots de passe s'insèrent bien dans le trousseau, mais lorsque il est censé les utiliser il me demande de les insérer à nouveau (et j'ai remarqué que la date de modification change...).
> 
> ...





As-tu le même problème sur une autre session ?


----------



## rabba (10 Avril 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> As-tu le même problème sur une autre session ?



Je viens de créer une nouvelle session et le problème est le même... :S


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Avril 2008)

J'ai à peu près le même problème, en 10.4.11, avec 3 Comptes.

Sur mon compte admin 501, le seul souci actuel est l'impossiblité de lancer Adium (cliquer sur _Disponible_ donne "nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe incorrect" alors que les deux sont les bons).

J'ai pris conscience du problème hier, après avoir installé Adium,  en essayant de le  lancer sur le compte de mon fils en Contrôle Parental (502) : Adium y coince de la même façon que sur le 501, et Mail me redemande le mot de passe pour relever les mails (à chaque fois que je lance Mail).
Mail me fait la même misère sur le second Compte admin 504 de dépannage.

Les 502 et 504 ont deux dysfonctionnements :
- dans Mail>Préférences>Comptes>Infos du compte, le (bon) mot de passe ne veut pas s'enregistrer (le clic sur le bouton _Enregistrer les modifs du Compte_ semble OK, mais le mot de passe n'est pas visible à l'ouverture suivante des Préférences Mail) ;
- dans Trousseau d'accès, le (bon) mot de passe n'est pas accepté pour modifier un accès (il ne l'est que dans SOS Trousseau pour vérifier et réparer) ; les seuls trousseaux présents sont Système et X509Anchors (il n'y a pas de trousseau Session !). 

J'ai un clone récent (juste d'avant la mise à jour Safari 3.1.1), et là, les 502 et 504 ont leur trousseau Session, et Mail fonctionne sans à coup.

J'ai fait une réparation des Autorisations, du Disque et en DiskWarrior ; j'ai viré login.keychain et le plist dans 502 et 504 ; j'ai réparé en SOS Trousseau ; j'ai désactivé Growl et ApplicationEnhancer dans PréférencesSystème.
Et ça coince toujours...  

J'envisage une re-mise à jour Combo 10.4.11 ou une Archiv+Reinstall...
Je vais quand même aller voir du côté des listes de trousseau de l'utilisateur, et essayer de créer un nouveau Trousseau "Session" après exportation du Clone,
mais le dysfonctionnement semble plus profond.

Z'auriez pas une idée, des fois ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Avril 2008)

Pour compléter mon post précédent :

dans 504, j'ai activé Edition>Liste de trousseau>Utilisateur, et ajouté (+) _loginkeychain_ du dossier LoginKeychains comme il me l'était proposé : 
et là, tout remarche (le trousseau Session est revenu, et Mail ne demande plus le mot de passe) !
Sauf que Vérifier SOS Trousseau me signale des anomalies, et que Réparer m'élimine le trousseau Session ressuscité ! (et cela les trois fois de suite où j'ai essayé)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Avril 2008)

Alors, pour ceux qui finissent de bronzer ce week-end, je raconte la suite.

J'ai lancé une Combo 10.4.11 de réparation, qui s'est déroulée normalement (très long double re-boot, reconstitution des Caches, réindexation de Spotlight deux minutes), et que j'ai fait suivre d'une réparation des autorisations fructueuse (widgets, Dock).

Le compte 501 a un Trousseau d'accès valide à la vérification SOS, mais Adium cale toujours : pas moyen d'être disponible une seule fois...

Les 502 et 504 voient Mail enregistrer le mot de passe dans ses Préférences, pourvu que je ne répare pas leur Trousseau avec SOS, et Adium n'y fait pas mieux que dans ma session...
A noter que j'ai recréé d'une autre façon, et simplement, le trousseau Session = en réinitialisant Trousseau d'Accès (dans ses Préférences), mais que ce trousseau reste aussi volatile face à la réparation SOS...

La grande différence entre les vérifications 501 et 502-504, c'est que 
dans 502-504, SOS Trousseau ne mentionne pas avoir vérifié _/Library/Keyboard Layouts/System.keychain_ et _/Library/Keychains/System.keychain_, pour annoncer ensuite des erreurs à corriger = ???

La Console m'a montré une erreur -25308 : SecKeychainFindGenericPassword à la tentative de connexion d'Adium : les discussions Apple mentionnent à propos de cette erreur (dans d'autres circonstances que les miennes) l'échec de l'Archiv+Reinstall (il faut une Clean Install !), un succès du nettoyage medium des caches par TigerCacheCleaner (ça n'a pas fonctionné chez moi, comme l'automation d'Onyx !), et le conseil par l'AppleCare de virer toutes les Préférences du compte d'Utilisateur (fallait oser !).

Bref, tout seul je n'ai réussi qu'à recréer un trousseau Session fort instable, sans jamais pouvoir lancer Adium sur MSN... :rose:


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2008)

Tu vois, pour les m#@&§ de trousseau, le mieux c'est encore la clean install. Parce que lorsque tu crois t'en débarrasser, ça revient à la première occasion et au plus mauvais moment, fatalement.

Le Trousseau c'est trop sensible, ça intervient dans trop d'applications pour se contenter d'un à peu près. Dans le doute vaut mieux faire le ménage.

Tu sauvegardes le dossier Macintosh HD /Utilisateurs sur un disque externe HFS+ et tu fais le grand ménage de printemps. N'oublie pas de noter tes mots de passe conservés dans le Trousseau sur un carnet à part.

Après tu mets ton OS à jour et tu réimporte tout cela à la mano, sur chaque compte. C'est long mais au final c'est propre et stable. Un truc pour occuper un week-end de pluie...

A toi de voir.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Avril 2008)

Merci Moonwalker : c'est ce que je pense aussi...
Avec tous mes mots de passe 1Password, le week-end sera long !  

(pour Adium : il me faut commencer par créer un compte hotmail ! :rose: )


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Avril 2008)

Bien sûr, je n'avais pas envie d'y passer un week-end, d'autant que je n'étais pas sûr que cela corrige mon affaire : ce n'était qu'une solution de désespoir pour moi, et une mesure de précaution pour Moonwalker. :mouais:  

L'histoire du trousseau valide sur mon Compte et effacé lors de sa réparation SOS sur les autres Comptes m'a intrigué  : j'ai créé un nouveau Compte, qui a connu la même mésaventure...  

C'est quand je me suis souvenu que j'utilise 1Password sur mon seul Compte 501 que j'ai trouvé la solution : il m'a suffi d'activer 1Password dans 502 et 504 pour que leurs Trousseaux deviennent valides, et n'aient plus besoin de la Réparation SOS !  

En résumé, si vous installez 1Password, lancez-le sur TOUS vos Comptes d'utilisateur !


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Avril 2008)

On dit "cherchez la femme"... sur Mac OS X on pourrait reprendre "cherchez le logiciel tiers qui met le souk".  

Bon, grâce à FrançoisMacG vous voilà prévenus.


----------



## Josh_66 (25 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'espère que mes informations concernant mon système suffiront (Mac OS X 10.5.2).

Nouveau sur ce système, je suis complètement déstabilisé par ce keychain/trousseau.

Un envoi en réparation n'a pas résolu mes difficultés. (Mais je n'ai pas tout essayé ce que l'on proposait dans cette discussion).

Depuis j'ai un problème, le trousseau n'arrête pas de me demander mon mot de passe pour Safari, (et bien d'autres !!!), mais lorsque je veux télécharger quelque chose, ou tout simplement ouvrir les préférences de mon compte il me demande un mot de passe et me signale (puisque je n'ai insérer qu'un seul mot de passe) pour l'ouverture de session, et lors d'un téléchargement qu'il effectue correctement, mais qui pose problème après ;

"Les autorisations d'administrateur sont requis pour l'installation d'un composant et.."

Dois-je supprimer les trousseaux, ou est-ce que la suppression via le DVD d'installation me permettra de supprimer les mots de passe ? 

Cette suppression provoquera t'elle la suppression de tous les mots de passe ? et en tous les cas de celui qui me pose problème, puisque cet ordinateur ne me sert plus à rien.

De même, je pourrais tout réinstaller, mais il m'est impossible de copier mes "Library iTunes" ou "Entourage" ou même exporter mes "Signets" puisque l'on me demande à nouveau ce mot de passe qui n'est pas le mien. (Rappel : j'ai toujours eu le même mot de passe).

Pour info, j'ai fait une vérification des permissions (ou il m'était signalé pour le "Framework" que l'utilisateur ne correspondait pas !!!, et j'ai aussi essayer de réparer les autorisations ce qui n'a rien donné.

Je sais que cela peut paraître confus, mais je ne sais pas ou je dois poser cette question (qui en contient plusieurs !!!).

Merci de bien vouloir me rediriger si nécessaire, m'indiquer l'ordre par lequel je dois procéder.

Josh


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Mai 2008)

Josh_66 a dit:


> il me demande un mot de passe
> 
> "Les autorisations d'administrateur sont requis pour l'installation d'un composant et.."



Si j'ai bien compris, ton problème est que le mot de passe de ton Compte (supposé administrateur) n'est pas reconnu ? 
Ce qui ne serait pas un problème de Trousseau d'Accès, mais pourrait être résolu en allant voir par là.


----------



## Josh_66 (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse, elle semble avoir donné de bons résultats.

En effet j'ai pu construire un compte "Root", et ainsi en reconstruire un autre sous un autre nom, me permettant ainsi d'accéder ou je voulais. Mais après avoir perdu presque toutes mes données !!! (je sais je dois acheter un disque dur externe afin de faire une sauvegarde...).

Mais j'ai été fort surpris de voir que mon premier compte (celui qui ne fonctionnait plus ! fonctionnait à nouveau, me permettant de télécharger de nouveau sans nul doute lié aux autorisations ou à Onyx que je venais de télécharger).


Ce qui n'empêche que je n'ai jamais autant de difficultés avec un ordinateur concernant les sécurités !!!

Merci encore pour la réponse.

Tout de bon.

Josh.


----------



## Isoft (3 Juin 2008)

Comment changer ce mot passe si on à oublier l'autre?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juin 2008)

Isoft a dit:


> Comment changer ce mot passe si on à oublier l'autre?


Si y'a bien un truc à pas oublier c'est ce MDP :mouais:

Et si y'a bien un truc à oublier c'est d'activer "Filevault"


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Juin 2008)

Isoft a dit:


> Comment changer ce mot passe si on à oublier l'autre?



Fais une Recherche dans le forum, sur le mot  "filevaultmaster" (auteur = Moonwalker).


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2008)

Pour aller plus vite (et parce que même moi j'aurais eu du mal à le retrouver si je ne savais où il est :rateau c'est le post n°53 de ce même sujet.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Juin 2008)

Une recherche avancée dans Tous les Forums, sur le terme "filevaultmaster", dans les messages de Monnwalker, situe l'unique réponse dans ce sujet et à la date du 15/05/06 à 00h 14 (le message #50 !) : ça marche bien la Recherche Avancée ! 

Mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas pris/eu le temps de faire la recherche avant de rédiger ma précédente réponse...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juin 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Une recherche avancée dans Tous les Forums, sur le terme "filevaultmaster", dans les messages de Monnwalker, situe l'unique réponse dans ce sujet et à la date du 15/05/06 à 00h 14 (le message #53 !) : ça marche bien la Recherche Avancée !
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que je n'ai pas pris/eu le temps de faire la recherche avant de rédiger ma précédente réponse...



Rahhh! Le premier coup de recherche avancée, je n'y étais pas arrivé. 

J'avais oublié de sélectionner le bon bouton radio. 

Mais je viens de m'y remettre et je suis enfin arrivé à destination.

Un bon exercice. Ça marche bien la recherche avancée mais il faut parfois savoir s'acharner.


----------



## Josh_66 (5 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Pour faire suite aux problèmes d'autorisations et auquel je n'ai pas eu trop de réponse.

Est-il préférable de faire fonctionner son Mac en restant sous "Root" ? Puisque je trouve que l'on perd énormément de possibilités en tant qu'administrateur !!!!

Impossible pour ma part de télécharger dans n'importe quel dossier ; sans au préalable avoir téléchargé dans le dossier "Téléchargement" ! Etonnant non ?

Ensuite, il m'apparaît des interdictions que je ne devrais pas avoir, comme le fait de me dire que mon "iPhone" ne peut se synchroniser puisque je ne dispose pas de certains droits !!! (encore plus étonnant, lorsque l'on est le propriétaire !!! et que la synchronisation fini par se faire.

Egalement impossible de changer certaines icônes concernant certains dossiers !!! le droit m'en est également refusé !!!!

Que l'on soit obligé de renoter le mot de passe, mais qu'il soit impossible de changer une chose aussi simple qu'une icône !!! Encore etonnant !!!! Puis-je le faire en tant "qu'administrateur Root" ?

Certains dossiers permettent d'inclure un utilisateur, pourquoi certains dossiers (hors système) ne me le permettent pas ? et encore moins de définir un nouveau "propriétaire" !!!!

Merci pour les réponses que vous pourrez me fournir.  

Josh


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2008)

Ton Mac est tout simplement mal paramétré ou, tout au moins, ton compte admin.
Ce qu'il faudrait, histoire d'avoir une idée de l'étendue des dégâts, c'est créer un autre compte administrateur et voir s'il fonctionne bien. Dans ce cas, l'utiliser et transférer du pas bon vers le bon est une manière de s'en tirer.

Utiliser le compte _root_ est, en soi, une mauvaise idée :
- on n'est malgré tout jamais à l'abri d'un malfaisant
- surtout, on n'est jamais à l'abri d'une carabistouille ...


----------



## Josh_66 (5 Juin 2008)

Merci pour la réponse rapide,

Et bien j'ai créé un compte "Root" et créer aussi un nouveau compte "administrateur" et c'est de celui-ci que viennent mes problèmes, mon premier message était relatif au fait que des mots de passes m'étaient constamment demandés, et que j'avais un problème avec le "trousseau".

On m'a conseillé de créer ce nouveau compte, j'ai donc des possibilités que je ne disposais plus.
Mais aussi de nouveaux problèmes que je ne connaissais pas encore...

Tout mes problèmes ont commencés lors de l'installation d'une mise à jour, qui m'a donné un écran bleu et depuis j'ai presque envie de retourner sur mon Vieux PC... Puisque je pense que désormais il ne risque pas d'arriver quoique ce soit sur cet ordinateur, étant donné que je n'ai pas accès à certaines fonctions !!!

Puis-je tout sauvegarder (la maisonnette) sur un autre disque (en gardant mes mots de passe), puis supprimer tous les comptes créés : je vois quatre comptes actifs, le premier que j'ai créé, mon compte "Root", le deuxième créé après le compte root, et celui du magasin ou je l'ai acheté (ils m'ont aidé à récupérer mon ordinateur après l'apparition de l'écran bleu).

Dans ce cas :

1) Est-ce que la sauvegarde de la maisonnette me permet de récupérer toutes les données (type iTunes, entourage, mails, contacts, calendrier, signets Safari etc...).

2) Est-ce que je dois sauvegarder la maisonnette du premier compte que j'ai créé, ou le deuxième ? (lequel me permettra de récupérer le principal de mes données ?). Sur le deuxième compte, je peux tout voir de ce que j'avais créé sur mon premier compte sans les problèmes de trousseau que je rencontrais.

3) Ou dois-je faire séparément une récupération de mes données pour chaque programme que je voudrais réutiliser sur un nouveau compte disposant du mot de passe actuel.

Merci pour les réponses.

Josh.

PS : je vais suivre cette information concernant le fait de ne pas rester en Root.


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2008)

Si tu as eu le problème lors du passage d'une mise à jour, tu peux essayer de repasser la mise à jour (version combo), parfois c'est efficace pour tout remettre d'aplomb.

Sinon, pour sauvegarder, le plus simple est de prendre tous les comptes utilisateurs que tu as utilisé. Ensuite de rapatrier ce qu'il faut. Ou carrément faire un clone, ce qui sera plus simple.


----------



## Isoft (6 Juin 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour aller plus vite (et parce que même moi j'aurais eu du mal à le retrouver si je ne savais où il est :rateau c'est le post n°53 de ce même sujet.



Mrci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Juin 2008)

Josh_66 a dit:


> Tout mes problèmes ont commencés lors de l'installation d'une mise à jour !!!
> 
> Puis-je tout sauvegarder (la maisonnette) sur un autre disque (en gardant mes mots de passe), puis supprimer tous les comptes créés ?
> 
> PS : je vais suivre cette information concernant le fait de ne pas rester en Root.



Quelle mise à jour ?


Tu dois sauvegarder tes données personnelles (sur un DVD, puisque tu n'as pas de DDE).
Suis le conseil de Bompi (il en sait bien plus que moi) : sauvegarde les 4 dossiers (tes données peuvent être éparpillées).

Après avoir sauvegardé mes données personnelles, je ferais une Réparation des Autorisations (avec l'Utilitaire de Disque de mon Leopard),
ainsi qu'une Réparation du Disque et une Réinitialisation des ACL (avec le DVD d'install : après le choix de la langue, tu vas dans la Barre des Menus, et tu cherches Utilitaire de Disque et Réinitialisation du mot de passe et des ACL),
avant de charger la Combo 10.5.3 (Menu Pomme > Logiciels Mac OS X) et de l'appliquer : 
si ça marche, tu peux supprimer les trois derniers Comptes (Préférences Système > Comptes) en demandant d'archiver les Comptes détruits (les données restent sur ton Disque Interne, et tu peux encore les récupérer dans ton premier Compte).

Et si tout cela n'aboutissait à rien de solide, je referais une Clean Install (on réinstalle tout à neuf, en effaçant tout ce qu'on avait) 
en créant un Compte du même nom et du même mot de passe que ton actuel premier compte (pour pouvoir y remettre les sauvegardes du DVD).


Le root, c'est pour dépanner ... ou tout foirer, et donc pas pour tous les jours !


----------



## eowyn92 (19 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Depuis quelque temps les MAJ logiciels ne se font plus: Messages d'erreur.
Si je vais sur itunes, je ne peux pas aller sur le itunes store, il me plante.
Sous safari je ne peux plus accéder à mes mails sur hotmail...., pas faire de paiements.

Je suis allée dans mon trousseau, voici le message quand j'essaye de le vérifier:
Début de la vérification

Trousseau de session vérifié
Erreur : trousseau de session introuvable
Impossible de lire les infos sur ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain : No such file or directory
Mot de passe vérifié pour ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain
Impossible de vérifier le mot de passe pour ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain
Impossible de lire les réglages de ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain
Trousseau par défaut vérifié
Liste de recherche de trousseau vérifiée
Des problèmes ont été détectés : veuillez utiliser loption Réparer pour les corriger
Échec de la vérification

Donc je ne peux pas le réparer. Que puis-je faire. 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## kadet55 (20 Juin 2008)

essai avec l'utilitaire de trousseau de reinitialise ton trousseau 
un nouveau trousseau sera cree et l'ancien sera renomme cela reglera peu etre tes probleme mais tu doi savoir qu'il te faudras rentre a nouveau tes clef et les enregistree


----------



## eowyn92 (21 Juin 2008)

Merci Kadett 55 mais malheureusement impossible de suivre ton conseil, voici le message que je trouve:
Impossible de mettre à jour/Library/keychains
Une autre erreur sest produite

Que puis-je faire? 
Merci pou vos réponses.


----------



## kadet55 (21 Juin 2008)

as tu essayer de mettre keychains sur le bureau ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Juin 2008)

eowyn92 a dit:


> Que puis-je faire?



Tu peux d'abord aller voir dans Maison>Bibliothèque>Keychains s'il y a bien un fichier login.keychain,
puis vérifier s'il a les bonnes autorisations = Vous et Propriétaire(Maison) en Lecture et écriture (et réparer les Autorisations avec Utilitaire de Disque, s'il y a un souci).

Tu peux aussi aller voir dans un autre Compte si ton Trousseau d'Accès est fonctionnel.


----------



## eowyn92 (21 Juin 2008)

Effectivement, je suis allée voir et je ne trouve pas le fichier, à la place j'ai:
login_renamed.keychain

Je peux le renommer?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Juin 2008)

Tu en fais une copie, au cas où, que tu mets sur le Bureau, tu vérifies tes sauvegardes et clone,

et tu le renommes en _login.keychain_ : ça pourrait marcher, et si ça marche, fais alors une Réparation des autorisations, et mets la copie à la Corbeille.

Si ça ne marche pas, lis les Informations de ce fichier (Pomme-I), et vérifie les autorisations comme je t'ai dit plus haut.


----------



## eowyn92 (21 Juin 2008)

Que veux tu dire par "clone"?

Où est ce que je peux faire la Réparation des autorisations STP?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Juin 2008)

Un clone, c'est une copie à l'identique de tout ce qu'il y a dans ton Mac : excellente sauvegarde !

On répare les autorisations avec Utilitaire de Disque (dans le dossier Applications > Utilitaires).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Juin 2008)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> tu le renommes en _login.keychain_ : ça pourrait marcher, et si ça marche, fais alors une Réparation des autorisations, et mets la copie à la Corbeille.



D'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici (14 Novembre) ou là, il faut effectivement renommer le fichier __renamed_ en _login.keychain_ (et faire ensuite une réparation avec SOS Trousseau, plutôt qu'une réparation des Autorisations) ; 
pour la cause de ce souci, la piste donnée est un "oubli" du Redémarrage préconisé après optimisation du Système par un logiciel de maintenance...


----------



## eowyn92 (28 Juin 2008)

Merci pour toutes ces informations. Je vais tenter de le renommer en espérant que tout rentre dans et que cela resolve d'autres petits soucis que j'ai.


----------



## Exu (17 Juillet 2008)

Bien le bonjour,

J'ai lu la plupart de vos messages concernant la résolution d'un problème de trousseau, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ou alors compris la solution pour mon cas.

A l'allumage de mon mac ce matin, j'ai eu la surprise de voir que mon bureau était remis à l'état d'origine (fond bleu, toutes les icônes du dock etc..) alors que je l'avais éteint normalement la veille sans voir fait de maj ou autre. De plus à l'allumage de safari, on me dit qu'il n'y a pas de trousseau pour le stocker. Donc là je lis vos messages, je vais dans "trousseau d'accès", puis je vérifie. S'affiche : 

Début de la vérification
Vérification de la configuration du trousseau pour Exuponese (ID dutilisateur = 501)
Le répertoire de départ est /Users/williamfregonese
Trousseau de session vérifié
Erreur : trousseau de session introuvable
Impossible de lire les infos sur ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain : Input/output error
Trousseau par défaut vérifié
Des problèmes ont été détectés : veuillez utiliser loption Réparer pour les corriger
Échec de la vérification

Ensuite je fais réparer : 

Début de la réparation
Vérification de la configuration du trousseau pour Exuponese (ID dutilisateur = 501)
Le répertoire de départ est /Users/williamfregonese
Trousseau de session vérifié
Erreur : trousseau de session introuvable
Réparation interrompue inopinément

Donc à partir de là je vais voir dans la bibliothèque dans le dossier keychain. Et dans celui ci, j'ai system.keychain et filevaulmaster.keychain, donc pas de "login" quelque part. Alors que dois je faire? j'ai bien essayer de créer un nouveau trousseau qui est allé se loger dans Documents, mais que faut il faire après ça? 

Merci de votre aide

Exu 

ps : (je n'ai pas pu non plus me servir d'onyx où je recevais un message d'erreur NSinternalScriptError (8), y-a-t-il un rapport avec le problème du trousseau?)


----------



## macmarco (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir, quel est ton système, Tiger(10.4) ou antérieur ou Leopard(10.5) ?
As-tu renommé ton dossier utilisateur(la petite maison)?
Si c'est le cas(donc tu n'es pas sur Leopard), dans le dossier "Utilisateurs" tu devrais trouver un dossier portant le "nouveau nom" que tu as voulu donner à ta petite maison et un dossier portant le nom originel. Il suffit de renommer le dossier "avec le fond bleu" et de redonner son ancien nom au dossier "avec le nouveau nom".
La procédure est décrite dans l'aide Mac.


----------



## Exu (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir MacMarco, Je suis sur Tiger et je n'ai pas renommé ma maisonnette, donc dans le dossier "Utilisateurs" je n'ai que ma maisonnette initiale sans autre dossier (mise à part "Partagé")


----------



## FrançoisMacG (17 Juillet 2008)

Exu a dit:


> ps : (je n'ai pas pu non plus me servir d'onyx où je recevais un message d'erreur NSinternalScriptError (8), y-a-t-il un rapport avec le problème du trousseau?)



Pour Onyx, tu peux signaler ton souci à Titanium : il fera ce qu'il peut pour t'aider, et te donnera peut-être une bonne piste pour ton premier souci.

Pour ton autre problème, je chercherais ailleurs que dans le Trousseau d'Accès : Eteindre le Mac 20 minutes, Réparation d'Autorisations et de Disque, Combo 10.4.11, voire Apple Hardware Test. :mouais:


PS : dommage que tu n'aies pas d'autre Compte, tu aurais pu voir si le problème était localisé ou général...


----------



## taote69 (1 Août 2008)

EST-CE GRAVE DOCTEUR ?

Après avoir mis à jour mon MB alu G4  de 4 ans, j'ai malheureusement arrêté l'installation de Léopard sur Tiger...
Depuis j'ai planté mon Mac, je suis dans l'impossibilité de le démarrer avec Target, avec C, je suis à la base de ma carte mère... avec la sécurité maxi... avec Option il m'a été demandé mon MdP utilisateur principal, impossible à trouver... Si je le démarre normalement il débute puis se bloque en terminal et une demande en "root" "localhost".... je ne peux aller plus loin.... J'ai lu que je suis à la base de mon Unix avec la sécurité maxi.... Comment récupérer mon PB chéri ?


QUI PEUX ME DIRE COMMENT SORTIR DE CE CAS ?

:rateau:


----------



## pierre22 (1 Août 2008)

Tu ne peux pas démarrer sur le disque d'installation?
Open Firm Ware n'aurais pas été installé ? 

Lire ça : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482-fr


----------



## taote69 (2 Août 2008)

Je vais essayer la manoeuvre préconisée par Apple, merci pour le renseignement... A tout à l'heure....


----------



## Mac1978 (3 Août 2008)

Comme beaucoup de ceux qui sont passés de .Mac à MobileMe, j'ai eu une avalanche de problèmes dont certains sont encore présents aujourd'hui, notamment ceux liés au trousseau d'accès.

J'utilise les notes sécurisées pour conserver des informations sensibles, mais aujourd'hui, je n'y ai plus accès sur ma machine de bureau. En effet, après avoir ouvert la note, quand je clique sur le bouton pour voir le contenu, j'obtiens une fenêtre me disant : "Access to this item is restricted." (j'utilise un OS et des appli. en anglais). Pourtant en utilisant la commande Keychain first aid, KeyChain me dit que tout est OK.

Je suis assez convaincu que cela vient, soit de la synchronisation, soit de modificiations d'autorisation d'accès sur ma machine de bureau parce que :
1. Je n'avais jamais rencontré de problèmes auparavant
2. Je n'ai pas de problèmes de trousseau d'accès sur mon portable avec lequel je synchronise
3. Le compte d'accès partagé crée sur mon portable pour le partage en réseau n'est plus reconnu dans mon Mac de bureau.

J'ai bien sûr consulté et exécuté ce que l'on trouve sur le support Apple en ligne. Donc si quelqu'un à une autre idée... elle est la bienvenue.


----------



## pierre22 (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 

Déjà  un passage à L'Onyx X avec entre autre réparer les autorisation.
Si sans effet, sélectionne le dossier ou disque auquel tu veux accéder. Pomme I lire les informations et corriger les accès et cliquer sur appliquer aux éléments inclus le cas échéant.

Voir photos d'écran de la configuration de mon dossier maison, et de mon disque principal contenant le Système. (ces configurations sont celle par défaut sur mon mac, et ne posent aucun problème de d'accès.


Cordialement


----------



## Ana Lara (4 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Lors de la lecture de la base des données ,il m écrit" le groupe est différents sur:

private/etc/cups" il devrait être "0 au lieu de 26"

Qu est ce que cela veut dire? Est ce que c est grave?Que faut il faire?

Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2008)

Ana Lara a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Lors de la lecture de la base des données ,il m écrit" le groupe est différents sur:
> 
> private/etc/cups" il devrait être "0 au lieu de 26"
> ...


C'est comme ça depuis X.5.3. On en a parlé à l'occasion d'une mise à jour (j'ai même fait une capture d'écran des droits du dossier concerné avant et après réparation. Rien de grave, ça reviendra au prochain reboot. En gros, on s'en fout.

Je ne sais plus quel fil de mise à jour c'était... Mac OS X.5.4 ou la Security Update 2008-005...


----------



## Ana Lara (4 Août 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est comme ça depuis X.5.3. On en a parlé à l'occasion d'une mise à jour (j'ai même fait une capture d'écran des droits du dossier concerné avant et après réparation. Rien de grave, ça reviendra au prochain reboot. En gros, on s'en fout.
> 
> Je ne sais plus quel fil de mise à jour c'était... Mac OS X.5.4 ou la Security Update 2008-005...


Merci, Moonwalker.


----------



## taote69 (5 Août 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas démarrer sur le disque d'installation?
> Open Firm Ware n'aurais pas été installé ?
> 
> Lire ça : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482-fr




J'ai réalisé la manuvre... Y BON ...

Mais j'ai dû m'y reprendre de nombreuses fois, mon PB 1.5 avec 1 Go de MV refusait l'installation en m'indiquant que le support DVD du disque d'installation était "corrompu"... que je devais le changer.... Je me suis aperçu qu'au bout de dix mn il se mettait en veille... j'ai dû resté "éveillé" devant lui pendant toute l'installation....

J'y suis arrivé ce matin... 
Vitesse au rendez-vous (subjectif ou pas je ne sais, mais j'ai l'impression d'une nette accélération...).

Je compte passer à 2 Go de MV, mais les prix pratiqué entre 70 et 90 euro la barrette de PC 2700 me défrise un peu...
Existe-t-il des prix plus démocratiques ?

Merci à pierre22 pour le lien de chez Apple....


----------



## pierre22 (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Les tarifs peuvent différer sensiblement en fonction de la bourse (c'est pas une blague), donc vérifier et attendre si possible


----------



## papibob (2 Septembre 2008)

bonjour,
A chaque démarrage , MirrorAgent me demande un mot de passe, comment faire pour qu'il ne me le demande plus ?
J'ai essayé de réparer avec S.O.S mais ça n'a rien changé
dans les pref de trousseau j'ai coché les cases pour une ouverture automatique, mais quand j'ouvre le trousseau la session est verrouillé !

j'ai mis  mirroragent sur le bureau et un autre fichier c'est crée, le problème est toujours là

imac G3 10.4.11
j'ai un compte mobileme en essai

merci de votre savoir


----------



## jean_ed (16 Février 2009)

bonjour a tous 

voila je me suis acheter un macbook aujourd hui. 
 comme mot de passe session j ai mis "medecine01"

en allant dans trousseau  on me demande le mot de passe de la session et ce n est pas ce dernier. 
  quand je vais sur safari  on me le demande et ce n est pas non plus medecine01

 j ai mis le DVD de réinstallation OSX j ai toujours le meme problème. 

 comment le résoudre, étant donne que l ordinateur est neuf je n ai pas encore d information dedans alors comment réinstaller OSX en supprimant les configuration ? 

 merci de votre réponses


----------



## Boris 41 (16 Février 2009)

Tu l'as acheté neuf et non déballé ?

Si c'est le cas, vérifie qu'en tapant ton mot de passe tu n'ai pas fait une erreur liée aux majuscules. Si c'est ton premier Mac il faut savoir qu'on ne tape pas les chiffres avec le vérouillage maj actif (sauf en modifiant une option), mais avec la touche maj enfoncée.


----------



## nemo77 (16 Février 2009)

tu peux aller voir par là 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/comment-resoudre-les-problemes-de-trousseau-keychain-93949.html


----------



## jean_ed (21 Février 2009)

desole pour le retard de réponse 
j ai apporter le mac chez MCS et il me l on réparer
en tout cas merci pour ton aide je garde ce lien précieusement on c jamais si je fais la meme betise. 
merci


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Février 2009)

pour que le mot de passe session et que le mot de passe trousseau d'accès concordent, il suffit tout simplement d'aller changer le mot de passe utilisateur via les Prefs Systèmes pour le compte en question, ceci les resynchronise


----------



## pernel (3 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un mac mini depuis moins d'un an, et j'ai du mal à comprendre l'utilité/fonctionnement du trousseau...
Dans plusieurs applications (iweb entre autre) le mac me demande si je veux utiliser les informations du trousseau...
Existe t'il un post ou un site qui explique le principe/fonctionnement du trousseau?

Merci bcp par avance


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2009)

en gros, le trousseau est une sorte de mémoire des mots de passe d'une session utilisateur sur un ordinateur donné. L'application Trousseau/Keychain est une sorte d'interface qui permet de visualiser/stocker toute sorte de mots de passes. Ces mots de passe sont eux stockés (pour le trousseau) physiquement dans un fichier "login.keychain" qui se trouve dans le dossier utilisateur (Bibliothèque > Keychains > xxx), il ne vaut d'ailleurs mieux pas y toucher, sauf en cas de problèmes majeurs, sinon tu te verrais dans l'obligation de retaper individuellement tous les mots de passe pour tes applications :love: (sauf iTunes qui ne garde pas stocké la connexion au music store dans le Trousseau)

Voilà un peu de charabia, j'espère que tu y vois (un peu) plus clair


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Mars 2009)

Je signale un bon article sur le Trousseau d'accès dans _Vous et Votre Mac_ n°22 (téléchargeable en pdf pour quelques euros).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> sorry, faut que j'arrête la lecture en diagonale :rateau: le fichier du trousseau se trouve dans "la petite maison (utilisateur)" > Bibliothèque > Keychains > login.keychain, tu remets ce fichier-là au bon endroit dans l'autre utilisateur et au cas où, tu répares le trousseau (il se trouve dans le dossier Utilitaires) et la réparation se fait dans les préférences de l'appli ou dans un des menus, selon la version de ton système
> 
> j'ai bon ?



et ça marche quand on change de Mac je pense non ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2009)

si tu déplaces les bons fichiers aux endroits adéquats et que tu te trouves dans une session avec le même nom d'utilisateur et le même mot de passe, sans aucune encombre


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> si tu déplaces les bons fichiers aux endroits adéquats et que tu te trouves dans une session avec le même nom d'utilisateur et le même mot de passe, sans aucune encombre



OK merci.
Et dans le cas contraire ?

   En fait je vais acquérir une nouvelle machine tout en conservant l'ancienne. Les noms seront forcément différents et malgré tout je souhaite récupérer le trousseau au complet ...est-ce possible ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Mars 2009)

jamais essayé mais pas sûre que ça fonctionne puisque le Trousseau est créé par le Système pour UN utilisateur donné (le trousseau est donc lié à cet utilisateur bien précis...)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

bon...je verrais bien 

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Mars 2009)

Un article d'Apple remis à jour, 
qui s'intitule "Mac OS X 10.4 : Trousseau daccès demande une « ouverture de session » après modification du mot de passe de session", 
et qui résume :



> Avec Mac OS X 10.4 Tiger, si vous modifiez le mot de passe de votre compte à laide de votre disque dinstallation de Mac OS X Tiger (ou si le mot de passe de votre compte sur réseau est modifié par un administrateur de réseau imposant un changement de mot de passe), le mot de passe par défaut de votre trousseau (qui utilise le même mot de passe initial que votre compte dutilisateur) ne change pas. À cause de cela, vous êtes invité à saisir un mot de passe de trousseau chaque fois quune application demande une authentification que votre trousseau fournirait normalement.
> Remarque : ce problème na pas lieu si vous modifiez le mot de passe de votre compte à laide des préférences de comptes.



La solution est simple si on se souvient de l'ancien mot de passe du Compte.


----------



## THIB3454 (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour a tous mon probleme c'est que safari me demande en regulierement un mot de passe du trousseau donc j'ai essayer de faire la technique indiqué au debut du topic mais dans le menu fenetre de safari il n'y a pas sos keychain pouvez vous m'aidez


----------



## pierre22 (15 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Aller dans Applications=>Utilities=> ouvrir Keychain Access 

En clair, c'est le Trousseau
Fenêtre SOS trousseau
Vérifier trousseau
Eventuellement réparer trousseau
Regarder les options et régler comme vous l'entendez

Cordialement


----------



## THIB3454 (15 Avril 2009)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Aller dans Applications=>Utilities=> ouvrir Keychain Access
> 
> ...



merci beaucoup j'espere qu'il ne vas pas reaparaitre


----------



## mylènepilart (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour Chers amis imacnautes,

j'ai acheté récemment un ordi d'enfer IMAC, mais nul en informatique, mon mari et moi, on a tout foiré en voulant créer un compte pour chacun. Maintenant, ni lui, ni moi ne peuvent accéder à rien. Chaque fois, soit on ne peut ouvrir le firebox. Problème de trousseau. On ne peut rien télécharger. Que faire SOS?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Accédez-vous quand même à votre session administrateur (la première qui a été créée sur la machine) ?

Avant d'entreprendre quoique ce soit, on fait une sauvegarde sur un support externe des fichiers importants qu'on a sur la machine (documents, photos, musique, etc...).

Si la machine est neuve et que vous n'avez encore rien d'installé de bien important, je vous conseille de faire carrément une réinstallation complète à partir des DVD fournis avec l'iMac. Ça ira bien plus vite et ce sera bien plus simple que de chercher le quoi du comment de ce que vous avez pu faire.

Je vous recommande aussi ces sites qui vous apprendrons comment utiliser votre Mac, créer un autre compte et plein d'autres choses :

Mac 1.2.3 support officiel d'Apple.

Débuter sur Mac très bon site, des présentations très pédagogiques.

Rhinos-Mac à coupler avec le précédent.

OS X Facile un classic incontournable.


----------



## macmarco (28 Avril 2009)

mylènepilart a dit:


> Bonjour Chers amis imacnautes,
> 
> j'ai acheté récemment un ordi d'enfer IMAC, mais nul en informatique, mon mari et moi, on a tout foiré en voulant créer un compte pour chacun. Maintenant, ni lui, ni moi ne peuvent accéder à rien. Chaque fois, soit on ne peut ouvrir le firebox. Problème de trousseau. On ne peut rien télécharger. Que faire SOS?



Bonsoir Mylène, bienvenue sur MacG. 
Ce sont peut-être des comptes standards et non administrateurs que vous avez créé ?
Vous avez créé ces comptes en étant forcément connecté en administrateur, donc, à partir de ce compte, allez dans Préférences système/Comptes et sélectionnez les comptes "standard" et cochez "Autorisation à administrer l'ordinateur". Vous pouvez aussi changer le mot de passe pour voir si cela règle le problème.


----------



## lemâtru (4 Juin 2009)

En tout cas merci Modern__Thing pour les conseils du début du sujet, ils m'ont beaucoup aidés (même si j'ai du réaliser les trois ).


----------



## Prosper (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
depuis aujourd'hui, sans savoir pourquoi,
à chaque syncro mobile me (calendrier, répertoire)
mac os me demande le mot de passe de l'ordinateur,
ce que je fais, sans résultat, et pire, il ne reconnaît pas le mot de passe !
(j'ai testé et réparé les trousseaux, sans succès)
le mot de passe est le bon, c'est le même depuis 2 ans !

Dans la boîte de dialogue, il fait référence à une appli : kcSync.

Si vous avez une idée ,

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Juin 2009)

C'est peut-être ça que tu cherches ?

Sinon, ça peut aboutir à une Réinstallation avec archivage.


----------



## papibob (17 Juillet 2009)

bonjour,
quand je veux vérifier un mot de passe en cliquant sur le bouton "Afficher le mot de passe"

un message me l'interdit : L'accès à cet élément est limité 

imac intel 10.5.7
merci de vos lumières !


----------



## pierre22 (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

1°) Réparer les autorisations via l'utilitaire de disque situé dans =>Applications=> Utilities. Choisir l'icône représentant le disque du système, et cliquer sur réparer les autorisations. (je ne penses pas que cela suffise , mais ça ne fait pas de mal)

2°) Ouvrir le trousseau, dans la barre de menu, clic dans fenêtre=>SOS trousseau.

3°) Si cela ne résout pas le problème,  il faudra sélectionner l'icône du disque, celle de la petite maison, presser pomme I, et vérifier, voir corriger les champs (voir Photos).
Après les éventuelles modifications,  cliquer sur "Appliquer aux éléments inclus.

Cordialement


----------



## papibob (17 Juillet 2009)

j'ai fait tout cela, il y a toujours des mots de passe qui ont encore ce message


----------



## pierre22 (17 Juillet 2009)

Voir ici :

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1544?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106156-fr

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=129567

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/comment-resoudre-les-problemes-de-trousseau-keychain-93949.html

Cordialement


----------



## papibob (17 Juillet 2009)

merci, pierre22 j'ai fait plus simple j'ai copier le trousseau de mon powerbook et tout est rentrée dans l'ordre

encore merci


----------



## pierre22 (17 Juillet 2009)

De rien


----------



## Jacques L (8 Août 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bonjour (ou bonsoir) à tous,
> Si, comme moi, vous avez défini puis oublié le *mot de passe principal* "filet de sécurité" FileVault, ou que, pour une raison idoine, vous n'arrivez plus à le modifier, voici une solution qui évite de réinstaller tout votre système.
> 
> nota : je précise que le mot de passe principal ne peut être réinitialisé à l'aide du DVD d'installation, ce n'est pas le mot de passe administrateur, ni le mot de passe root.
> ...


Je confirme, cette manipulation de suppression du mot de passe principal fonctionne également avec la toute dernière version de léopard 10.5.8, il n'y a même plus besoin de réparer dans le trousseau 
Merci beaucoup 



papibob a dit:


> bonjour,
> quand je veux vérifier un mot de passe en cliquant sur le bouton "Afficher le mot de passe"
> 
> un message me l'interdit : L'accès à cet élément est limité
> ...



C'est ce qui m'arrivait avant de supprimer le mot de passe principal, c'est peut-être ça qui posait problème


----------



## fredreims (20 Août 2009)

Je viens de me taper les quinze pages du sujet et pas un ne répond à mon problème...

Mon Mac Book Pro tout neuf me fait des siennes (LEOPARD 10.5.7)

Pas de pbs pour le mot de passe d'entrée. Pas de pbs pour le mdp système, mais celui de session, qui normalement était le même n'est jamais accepté. Or, safari et d'autres n'arrêtent pas de me le demander.

Bref, j'ai l'air d'un c...

alors, je compte sur vous !

D'avance merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2009)

fredreims a dit:


> Je viens de me taper les quinze pages du sujet et pas un ne répond à mon problème...
> 
> Mon Mac Book Pro tout neuf me fait des siennes (LEOPARD 10.5.7)
> 
> ...



Ton problème c'est justement que le mot de passe de ton trousseau de session n'est pas le même et que celui-ci est verrouillé.

La réponse à ce problème a déjà été donnée dans ce fil.

En gros, et pour faire vite parce que j'en ai un peu marre ce soir de répéter x fois les mêmes choses, tu vas dans les préférences du trousseau d'accès et tu coches toutes les cases dans l'onglet SOS. Ensuite tu lances S.O.S Trousseau pour réparer le trousseau.


----------



## fredreims (20 Août 2009)

Désolé d'insister Moon Walker, c'est l'opération que j'ai déjà réalisé plusieurs fois et voici ce que la machine me répond :

*Début de la réparation
Vérification de la configuration du trousseau pour mon prénom, mon nom (identifiant utilisateur*: 501)
Le répertoire de départ est /Users/monprénommonnom
Trousseau de session vérifié
Mot de passe vérifié pour ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain
Le mot de passe pour ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain nest pas le même que le mot de passe de session : le trousseau ne peut être déverrouillé automatiquement
Le mot de passe douverture de session na pas pu être synchronisé avec le trousseau ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain (-128).
Impossible de lire les réglages pour ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain
Trousseau par défaut vérifié
Contenu de ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain vérifié 
Attention : certains problèmes nont pas été résolus
Échec de la réparation*

Voilà pourquoi, je vous relance mon problème...

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Août 2009)

fredreims a dit:


> Je viens de me taper les quinze pages du sujet et pas un ne répond à mon problème...
> 
> Bref, j'ai l'air d'un c...
> 
> alors, je compte sur vous !



Le mot de passe de ta session n'aurait pas été réinitialisé avec le DVD plutôt qu'en passant par PréfSystème>Comptes ?
http://forums.macg.co/5040257-post304.html


----------



## fredreims (20 Août 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Le mot de passe de ta session n'aurait pas été réinitialisé avec le DVD plutôt qu'en passant par PréfSystème>Comptes ?
> http://forums.macg.co/5040257-post304.html


J'ai fais les deux... c'est pas bien ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2009)

fredreims a dit:


> J'ai fais les deux... c'est pas bien ?


Les deux, c'est prendre le risque de s'emmêler les pinceaux... la preuve.

Tu dois utiliser le bon mot de passe pour déverrouiller le Trousseau. Il n'y a que toi qui le connaît.

La solution ultime consiste à réinitialiser le Trousseau : Préférences>Général>Réinitialiser le Trousseau. Mais bon, suivre d'abords les recommandations d'Apple.


----------



## fredreims (20 Août 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les deux, c'est prendre le risque de s'emmêler les pinceaux... la preuve.
> 
> Tu dois utiliser le bon mot de passe pour déverrouiller le Trousseau. Il n'y a que toi qui le connaît.
> 
> La solution ultime consiste à réinitialiser le Trousseau : Préférences>Général>Réinitialiser le Trousseau. Mais bon, suivre d'abords les recommandations d'Apple.



Moon Walker, j'ai utilisé ta solution ultime (je ne me souvenais plus du mdp utilisé, j'en ai essayé 50 qui ne fonctionnaient pas). Et cela marche, alleluia !! Merci beaucoup à vous deux


----------



## pc14.fr (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai également un problème sur le MacBook d'une cliente. Elle est en 10.5.2.
J'ai essayé pas mal des solutions données sur ce post et malheureusement cela ne fonctionne pas.
Je résume donc mon problème :
il m'est impossible de : mettre l'OS à jour, de sortir de l'écran de veille, d'installer un logiciel.
L'OS me demande le mot de passe : je tape violette et celui-ci est refusé. J'ai essayé toutes les solutions possibles, mais rien ne fait.
Autre problème : la cliente a perdu ses CDs de réinstallation (d'après elle : il n'y en a jamais eu...:mouais. Je n'ai pas de 10.5 en ce qui me concerne et je n'ai pas d'ami qui a un Macbook... certains on un iMac mais personne n'a de MacBook.
J'ai mis de dossier keychain à la poubelle
J'ai essayé SOS trousseau, mais il me demande le mot de passe
J'ai cherché certains fichiers qui n'existent pas.
et là je ne sais plus quoi faire à part ré-installé.
HELP ME !!!


Merci

EDIT : Je viens de comprendre que c'est le mot de passe d'administrateur qui est HS. Comment faire pour le réinitialiser ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Va dans Préférences Système > Comptes : tu y vérifieras que le Compte est bien signalé comme admin (le contraire ne m'étonnerait pas !),
et tu pourras y changer le mot de passe de ton Compte (si le cadenas n'est pas fermé).

Sinon, il faut partir en Single User : http://www.applestuut.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=467


----------



## pc14.fr (5 Septembre 2009)

malheureusement le cadenas est fermé...
je vais essayer la solution via le lien.


----------



## pc14.fr (8 Septembre 2009)

...
J'ai essayé la méthode décrite via le lien.
Tout se passe bien et conformément aux informations données ici, SAUF quand je tape
dscl . -passwd /Users/ROBERT_LEDOUX
là il me marque :
New Password :
et puis je ne peux rien écrire.
j'ai essayé la même syntaxe en écrit ROBERT LEDOUX mais il me marque :
DS Error: -14009 (eDSUnknownNodeMane)
Comment faire alors pour pouvoir avoir un nouveau mot de passe ?

Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2009)

Au lieu de ROBERT_LEDOUX (le nom complet du Compte ?), je taperais le nom abrégé du Compte, suivi d'un espace puis du nouveau mot de passe que je souhaite créer pour ce Compte,
et je ferais alors le retour chariot.


----------



## pc14.fr (8 Septembre 2009)

Qu'appelles-le nom abrégé du compte ???
Juste ROBERT ?

(Robert Ledoux étant un nom d'emprunt forcement... puisqu'il s'agit d'un personnage de Lafesse (oui je sais : j'écoute trop rire et chanson:rose)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------

Même en tapant juste 
dscl . -passwd /Users/ROBERT violette
j'ai le message suivant
<dscl_cmd> DS Error: -14009 (eDSUnknownNodeName)


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2009)

Salut, le nom abrégé n'est pas forcément ROBERT mais peut-être ROBERTLEDOUX (sans espace)

A toi de vérifier.

Par contre, pour "ROBERT LEDOUX", il faut "échapper" l'espace en insérant le caratère \ avant.
Exemple avec "ROBERT LEDOUX", on écrira

dscl . -passwd /Users/ROBERT*\ *LEDOUX mot_de_passe


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2009)

pc14.fr a dit:


> Qu'appelles-le nom abrégé du compte ???



C'est le nom qui s'affiche dans la barre latérale du Finder à côté de la Maison,
c'est aussi le nom qui s'affiche dans la fenêtre du Terminal quand tu le lances dans la session, juste avant le sigle $.


----------



## pc14.fr (8 Septembre 2009)

Merci cela fonctionne parfaitement.

Effectivement il fallait bien marquer : robertledoux et non pas ROBERT LEDOUX


----------



## pc14.fr (8 Septembre 2009)

Par contre j'ai encore un problème...
J'ai fait ce qui était écrit en page 1. Donc méthode 1, 2 et 3.
Par contre je pense que la méthode 3 qui était de jetter à la poubelle un fichier, n'était pas un choix judicieux concernant mon problème.
Résultat.
Certes, le mot de passe est le bon (violette), par contre lorsque je veux démarrer Safari, il me dit
"Safari veut utiliser le trousseau "sessions"."
et il refuse violette. Je fais annuler et hop cela fonctionne. Mais il me le fait à chaque fois que je démarre Safari
Pareil pour Mail.
D'où est-ce que cela peut venir et comment résoudre ce problème?
Merci (une fois de plus) de votre aide.


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2009)

Il faut que le mot de passe du trousseau et le mot de passe de session soient les mêmes.

En modifiant le mot de passe de session, tu as sûrement introduit une différence entre les deux...
Il ne reste plus qu'à harmoniser le mot de passe du Trousseau.


----------



## pc14.fr (8 Septembre 2009)

:rose:
euh je veux bien le faire... mais on fait comment 

:rose:

(moi c'est pc14 pas mac14... je connais quand même nettement mieux l'environnement Windows)


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2009)

Un peu d'anglais ?
Je n'ai pas vérifié la solution (car chez ça marche et j'ai envie que cela continue  )

1) Log out of *all* accounts so that you are at the log-in screen.
2) Now log-in to an *administrator* account and open up "System Preferences" under the Apple menu.
3) Click onthe "Accounts" preferences and then highlight the name of the account which you are having trouble with. If underneath the account's name it says "Managed" (as opposed to "Admin" or "Standard") then go to the next step. If it does not say "Managed" then I don't know how to help you.
4) Click on the "Limitations" tab and then click the "Some Limits" sub-tab. Make sure that the "Change Password" checkbox is *on*.
5) Now quit System Preferences and log out of the administrator account you are in.
6) Then log-in to the account you are having trouble with.
7) Go to the Apple Menu and select "System Preferences" and then the "Accounts" preferences.
8) Your problem account (the one you should be logged into) should already be highlighted. Now change the password (make sure the CAPS LOCK key isn't on) and put in a password hint if you think there is even a remote possibility you will forget the password (the password hint will appear after the 3rd failed attempt of entering a password).
9) Now quit "System Preferences" and a message should appear telling you that the "Keychain" password has been changed as well.
10) Now log out and repeat steps 2-4 except in step 4 make sure that the "Change Password" checkbox is *OFF*.


ps : je peux faire la traduction, mais après manger


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> If it does not say "Managed" then I don't know how to help you.



La solution risque d'être plutôt dans le post #326, dans la page précédente de ce fil !


----------



## da capo (8 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> La solution risque d'être plutôt dans le post #326, dans la page précédente de ce fil !



Oupps, j'ai lu tout ça un peu vite.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Septembre 2009)

Y'a pas de mal !


Après avoir Réinitialisé le Trousseau, il est conseillé de faire un SOS Trousseau (disponible lui ausi dans la barre des menus de Trousseau d'Accès) : ça évitera des ennuis ultérieurs à Violette.


----------



## pc14.fr (9 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La solution ultime consiste à réinitialiser le Trousseau : Préférences>Général>Réinitialiser le Trousseau. Mais bon, suivre d'abords les recommandations d'Apple.


Euh, je veux bien faire comme ça, mais le seul truc que je trouve c'est préférences systémes
et dans préférences systéme, il n'y a pas de général.
Ensuite je suis allé dans applications > Trousseau... mais forcement là aussi il me le mot de passe de session...
Donc je ne vois pas d'où ce trouve "réinitialiser le trousseau".
Merci encore
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*OK C'EST BON J'AI REUSSI.... MERCI A VOUS*
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Septembre 2009)

pc14.fr a dit:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *OK C'EST BON J'AI REUSSI.... MERCI A VOUS*
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


N'oublie pas le SOS Trousseau ! (dans la barre des menus de Trousseau d'Accès, aussi)


----------



## pc14.fr (9 Septembre 2009)

normalement c'est bon. J'ai vérifié et il ne m'indique aucune erreur.
Merci encore de votre aide.

(j'ai un autre problème mais ce n'est plus avec le trousseau donc je vais le poster au bon endroit... enfin j'espère)


----------



## fmr (12 Septembre 2009)

Problème :
J'installe Snow Leopard et mon iMac est bloqué avec la roue qui tourne depuis 1 heure. Le Mail ne veut ni s'ouvrir (complètement), ni quitter. Et je ne peux pas rentrer dans le dossier "Applications" du Finder. 
Le DVD d'installation me demandait le mot de passe pour 
"Pour synchroniser le trousseau sur cet ordinateur, tapez le mot de passe de votre compte d'utilisateur pour chaque ordinateur que vous synchronisez."
pour l'application"kcSync". 
J'avais tapé mon mot de passe de session plusieurs fois, et ça marchait pas. Alors j'ai tapé mon autre mot de passe habituel, et depuis ça tourne. 
Que faire?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2009)

Apparemment, c'est un problème avec MobileMe : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=10105394

= il faut modifier ton mot de passe de session dans Préférences Système > Comptes, et aussi le synchroniser avec le mot de passe du Trousseau d'Accès : plusieurs man&#339;uvres possibles sont décrites dans la Discussion, dans l'attente d'une correction par Apple.


----------



## fmr (12 Septembre 2009)

Je vais chercher dans la Discussion, mais en attendant, je suis allé dans Préférences, jusque là, tout allait bien, j'ai cliqué sur "Comptes", et là j'ai aussi la roue qui tourne.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2009)

Dans l'utilitaire Moniteur d'Activité, tu devrais pouvoir te débarrasser du processus qui bouffe toute ta cpu (le kcSync, certainement) pour pouvoir accéder à tes autres applis, le temps de régler le problème.


----------



## fmr (12 Septembre 2009)

Même le Moniteur d'activité est inutilisable. J'y suis rentrée après ton conseil, et je clique sur n'importe quoi, ça veut rien savoir.
Si je quitte le CD d'installation, je risque de perdre des choses?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2009)

fmr a dit:


> Si je quitte le CD d'installation, je risque de perdre des choses?



Si tu le quittes, dis-tu : que veux-tu dire ? l'éjecter ?


----------



## fmr (12 Septembre 2009)

Un coup de fil à Apple et c'est bon.
Il a fallu enlever tous les périphériques et quitter toutes les applications.
Ensuite éteindre, attendre un petit peu, puis rallumer et faire une commande magique de 4 touches à l'ouverture et les enlever au bout de 3 fois le son du redémarrage.

Voilà, tout est bon maintenant!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2009)

Ton problème était donc que tu ne redémarrais pas sur ton Mac ? :hein:


----------



## fmr (12 Septembre 2009)

Je ne comprend pas ta phrase. J'ai qu'1 seul ordi.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Septembre 2009)

Au vu de la solution Apple qui t'a débrouillé, je me suis dit que je n'avais pas compris ton problème : j'ai plongé sur kcSync et Trousseau d'Accès 

Les manuvres que tu as faites disent au Mac de démarrer sur lui-même, et pas sur un autre Volume (disque externe ou DVD bootables).
Et tu as demandé si tu pouvais quitter le DVD d'install (qui est bootable : démarrage avec la touche C).
J'en ai déduit que tu ne parvenais donc plus à démarrer sur ton iMac, mais que tu démarrais sur le DVD.


----------



## fmr (12 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ton aide. En tout cas c'était bien un problème entre trousseau et MobileMe, si j'ai bien compris.  
Apple a fait une mise à jour pour ce problème mais en tout cas je ne pouvais pas l'installer lors du problème!


----------



## Le Baron (12 Septembre 2009)

Hello quelle est la combinaison de touches car j ai aussi 
des soucis de trousseau.
Merci bonne 
le Baron


----------



## fmr (12 Septembre 2009)

La combinaison :
Tout d'abord quitter ou forcer à quitter toutes les applis.
Enlever tout périphérique, enlever le DVD si possible puis débrancher la grosse prise de l'ordinateur.
Débrancher.
Attendre 30 secondes.
Rallumer par derrière et tout de suite appuyer simultanèment sur :
Ctrl + alt + P + R.
Laisser les doigts appuyés dessus jusqu'à attendre 3 fois le signal sonore de l'ordi (redémarrage).


Ensuite, en fait il va redemander ces mots de passe au bout de quelques minutes, mais maintenant on peut faire la MÀJ proposée par Apple : 10.6.1.


----------



## fmr (13 Septembre 2009)

Me suis trompé :
C'est pas "ctrl" mais "cmd".


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Septembre 2009)

SnowLeopard introduit une nouveauté, qui va un peu tarir ce fil. 


Réinitialiser son mot de passe de session en passant par le DVD d'install ne réinitialisera toujours pas le mot de passe du Trousseau,

mais on verra ensuite s'afficher sur la fenêtre de connexion un panneau qui demandera si on veut laisser les choses en l'état, créer un nouveau trousseau avec le nouveau mot de passe, ou appliquer à l'actuel trousseau le nouveau mot de passe.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Septembre 2009)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> SnowLeopard introduit une nouveauté, qui va un peu tarir ce fil.
> 
> 
> Réinitialiser son mot de passe de session en passant par le DVD d'install ne réinitialisera toujours pas le mot de passe du Trousseau,
> ...



Hé bé ! Ça va résoudre pas mal de problèmes de ce fil. 

Encore que...


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2009)

Note que j'ai eu ce message alors que je n'avais pas réinitialisé mon mot de passe ...


----------



## PatB (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai lu attentivement les discussions sur le trousseau et la réinitialisation du mot de passe via le CD d'install de l'OS (Mac BookPro OS X 10.5.8) et ne trouve pas la solution à mon problème.

Mon compte Utilisateur principal, administrateur de la machine se voit refusé l'accès lors du login principal. J'ai donc réinitialisé l'ensemble des mots de passe :
1 - via le CD d'install (OK)
2 - puis reboot sur le disque HD (OK)
3 - login sous mon compte (OK)
4 - SOS Trousseau pour resynchroniser mon compte (OK), lorsque j'applique l'option vérifier, le check est complet et ne remonte aucune erreur.
5 - accès à mes applications, safari, mails, etc (OK)
6 - fermeture de ma session (OK)
7 - login à nouveau pour confirmer que tout est correct (OK)

J'éteins mon mac pour la nuit ou qqs heures et de nouveau au lancement, lorsque je tente de me connecter sous mon compte principal, j'ai de nouveau le meme comportement: mot de passe invalide. Je dois doinc réitérer la chaine complète décrite plus haut.

Vos lumières sont les bienvenues... 
Merci


----------



## r e m y (3 Novembre 2009)

Je suggère de faire afficher sur la fenêtre de login, le symbole de clavier de façon à vérifier que ce n'est pas simplement que le Mac se remet en clavier US (qwerty) au lieu de clavier VF (AZERTY)


----------



## PatB (5 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour la réponse. J'ai de nouveau refixé le problème avec le CD. L'affichage de la langue est désormais activée dans la fenetre de login. Réponse dans qqs heures.


----------



## PatB (6 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, 
L'ecran login est bien en langue française, mon password est de nouveau invalide. J'avais mis en place le meme password sur un autre compte afin de tester. Je peux me connecter correctement à celui-ci avec le meme mot de passe. 

Le problème est bien lié à ce compte utilisateur.

Comment puis je résoudre ce comportement hieratique ? et ce, sans supprimer le compte pour eviter toute perte de mes données ?

Merci par avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Novembre 2009)

Je sauvegarderais mes données, d'abord, au cas où.

Et puis j'essaierais en Single User : http://www.applestuut.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=467
Ou je ferais une réparation de Disque et d'autorisations. :hein:


----------



## PatB (11 Novembre 2009)

Merci... je vais tenter la démarche et vous tenir informé.


----------



## Gree (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur le forum. 
Je voulais avant toute chose vous souhaiter une bonne année 2010, pleine de bonnes choses 

Je voudrais connaitre la méthode pour avoir mon mot de passe de session différent de celui de mon trousseau d'accès ; et ne pas avoir besoin de déverrouiller le Tr. d'accès à chaque fois qu'il est sollicité, donc dans l'idéal, qu'il se déverrouille automatiquement une fois pour toutes à chaque ouverture de session. 

Je sais que cette question a du être abordé à plusieurs reprises, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ni dans le forum, ni par le biais de google :rose:
Je vous remercie d'avance 

(Je suis sur un MacBook Unibody sous Snow Léopard)


----------



## pierre22 (1 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Bienvenue sur ce forum, et Bonne et heureuse année à vous aussi.

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de d'attribuer un mot de passe différent pour la session et le trousseau.

Les règlages se situent dans : Menu pomme en haut à gauche de l'écran=>Préférences système=> Sécurité=>
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/fr/mh848.html

Quand vous ouvrez un mot de passe du trousseau, celui vous demande votre mot de passe de session, donnez lz et cliquez sur "toujours autoriser", et non sur "autoriser". Aux la prochaines demandes d'ouverture, le mot de passe ne sera pas demandé


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2010)

Gree a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur le forum.
> Je voulais avant toute chose vous souhaiter une bonne année 2010, pleine de bonnes choses
> 
> Je voudrais connaitre la méthode pour avoir mon mot de passe de session différent de celui de mon trousseau d'accès ; et ne pas avoir besoin de déverrouiller le Tr. d'accès à chaque fois qu'il est sollicité, donc dans l'idéal, qu'il se déverrouille automatiquement une fois pour toutes à chaque ouverture de session.
> ...


Donc vous ne tiendrez pas comptes des informations données précédemment et qui concernent Tiger.


Vous pouvez régler le comportement du trousseau de session dans ses préférences, afin d'obtenir ce que vous voulez.

/Applications/Utilitaires/Trousseau d'accès.

Barre de menu>Trousseau d'accès>Préférences>S.O.S.





Vous pouvez également intervenir sur le mot de passe et le comportement du trousseau via son menu Edition :


----------



## Gree (2 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse. 

Je vais vous embêter encore un peu :rose: :

Parce qu'une fois que j'ai fait les modifications que vous m'avez dites, au démarrage suivant j'ai un message qui me dit que mac os x n'a pas réussi à synchroniser les 2 MDP, et que je doit soit : "continuer la session", "créer un nouveau trousseau", ou soit synchroniser les MDP.

Si je choisi de synchroniser les MDP, alors je dois rentrer le nouveau mot de passe que je viens d'attribuer au Trousseau d'accès, et du coup mac os x me remet le même mot de passe pour la session et le trousseau d'accès. 

Et si je choisi de continuer la session, je dois alors taper mon mot de passe Tr. D'accès. C'est ce dernier comportement qui m'interesse, mais je souhaiterai que tout ce fasse automatiquement si cela est possible. 
Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible que Mac OS X mémorise lors de l'ouverture de session le mot de passe trousseau (différent de celui de session) pour que je n'ai pas à taper celui-ci à chaque fois après avoir entré le MDP Session ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2010)

Je ne comprends pas bien l'intérêt de mettre 2 mots de passe différents c'est pour ouvrir automatiquement le trousseau lors de l'ouverture de session!

Autant mettre le même mot de passe dans ce cas, non?


----------



## Gree (2 Janvier 2010)

c'est parce qu'en fait, étant étudiant en fac, je tape mon mot de passe session souvent : pour allumer l'ordi, sortir l'ordinateur de veille,  n'importe qui peut donc regarder au dessus de mon épaule et quand je ne suis pas devant l'ordi lors d'une pause ou autre accéder à mon ordi et à mon trousseau d'accès qui contient tous mes codes de carte bancaires et autres. 

L'intérêt serait alors que dans de tels cas l'on puisse accéder à mon ordi, mais pas au trousseau d'accès. Et ceci sans la contrainte de rentrer 2 MDP à chaque fois que j'allume mon mac.


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2010)

Ben oui mais si le trousseau d'accès est déverrouillé automatiquement à l'ouverture de session sans que tu aies eu à saisir le mot de passe, n'importe qui peut y accéder (vu qu'il est ouvert....)

Euh... en fait en tapant cette réponse je comprends mon erreur!

Le trousseau se trouve ouvert mais si quelqu'un y accède, lorsqu'il demandera d'afficher un mot de passe enregistré dans le trousseau il devra donner le mot de passe pour le visualiser... et là, ce ne sera pas le même que celui de session! 

(bon par contre, le trousseau étant déverrouillé, il pourra aller sur tous les sites internet pour lesquels le trousseau se charge de saisir les mots de passe tout seul!)


----------



## Th19 (26 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Matériel Alubook G4 1,33 sous Léopard...

Je viens d'acquérir un MBP et je laisse le G4 à mon fils. 
L'ordi est partitionné (une partition système et une partition doc) et j'ai procédé à une clean install du système  et création d'un compte admin pour repartir sur de nouvelles bases que je pensais saines.

Le problème :
La deuxième partition apparaît verrouillée (petit cadenas dans l'icone) et se trouve donc inaccessible. Je n'arrive pas à faire sauter ce cadenas et dans le menu information je ne peux modifier les permissions qui sont toutes sur "personnalisé".
J'ai tenter de réparer avec le CD d'install mais rien n'y fait et la partition n'est apparemment pas endommagée....Help...Que faire

Merci
Thierry


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Le blocage par _Personnalisé_ n'a rien à voir avec le Trousseau d'accès, mais correspond à un problème d'autorisations. 
Il devrait se régler avec le Terminal (dans une session admin munie d'un mot de passe), en déverrouillant les autorisations puis en les rétablissant :

1/ d'abord : 
	
	



```
sudo chflags nouchg
```
 suivi d'un espace, puis du glisser-déposer de la partition personnalisée (à partir de la fenêtre _Ordinateur_ affichée par Cmd-Maj-C dans le Finder), puis d'un retour chariot &#9166;, puis du mot de passe admin (qui ne s'afichera pas à la frappe)

2/ puis : 
	
	



```
sudo chmod 775
```
 suivi de la même chose que 1/

3/ et d'une réparation des autorisations sur la partition.


Ensuite, je vérifierais la validité des autorisations avec : 
	
	



```
ls -ld
```
 suivi du reste, mais sans le mot de passe.


(le mieux est de faire un copier-coller de mes commandes dans ton Terminal)


----------



## Jeanpierrejp (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai découvert un site pas mal qui propose des formations vidéos
Le lien ici :
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/voir_pack/294-formation-mac-os-x-snow-leopard

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Mars 2010)

Jeanpierrejp a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai découvert un site pas mal qui propose des formations vidéos
> Le lien ici :
> http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/voir_pack/294-formation-mac-os-x-snow-leopard
> ...


Bonjour, 
et bienvenue,

J'en pense surtout qu'il n'y a rien qui soit consacré au Trousseau d'accès chez Vodeclic 

= tu aurais mieux fait de poster ailleurs, là par exemple.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mars 2010)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> et bienvenue,
> 
> J'en pense surtout qu'il n'y a rien qui soit consacré au Trousseau d'accès chez Vodeclic
> ...



Laisse tomber.

C'est de la pub mal déguisée pour un site payant. J'ai signalé.


----------



## Th19 (16 Mars 2010)

Merci FrançoisMacG,
Grâce à tes conseils, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
Et désolé pour cette réponse tardive

Thierry


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Mars 2010)

(bien) mieux vaut (fort) tard que jamais !


----------



## charlybaby (29 Mars 2010)

Depuis quelque temps, aucune de mes préférences ne sont sauvegardées. J'ai effacer les preferences, réparé le trousseau, les autorisations, rien n'y fait. Une idée ? Je suis en 10.6.2


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (23 Avril 2010)

Je ne comprends pas mon problème de mon côté.
Mon trousseau fonctionne, le hic se situe dans le fait qu'il me demande mon mot de passe pour chaque compte dans l'application Mail, il ne les mémorise pas quoi que je fasse, idem pour Adium & enfin pour iPhoto, je dois configurer à chaque fois mes comptes, mais je ne peux mettre en ligne à partir de l'appli' en elle-même parce que je dois reconfigurer de nouveau.
Néanmoins, les autres mots de passae se comportent normalement, sur le net ou autre.
Je suis un peu paumé & les réponses données dans ce sujet ne m'ont pas avancé, bien qu'ayant tout essayé.
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## -Bruno- (3 Mai 2010)

Edit
Oups mauvais sujet!Désolé


----------



## chandy (31 Mai 2010)

Petit soucis pour moi avec le trousseau !

J'ai rentré mon compte gmail dans iCal pour synchroniser les agendas Gmail, jusque là tout va bien. Sauf que maintenant mes codes gmail sont dans le trousseau, et dès que que je veux me connecter à gmail avec safari à partir de www.google.fr il me demande si je veux autoriser qu'il utilise l'identifiant/mot de passe, et ça je ne veux pas !

Si j'enlève l'entrée dans le trousseau, iCal ne peux plus synchroniser, et si j'accepte dans safari, benh n'importe qui utilisant mon macbook peut se connecter à mon compte gmail depuis la page d'accueil de google...

Comment faire ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juin 2010)

chandy a dit:


> Petit soucis pour moi avec le trousseau !
> 
> J'ai rentré mon compte gmail dans iCal pour synchroniser les agendas Gmail, jusque là tout va bien. Sauf que maintenant mes codes gmail sont dans le trousseau, et dès que que je veux me connecter à gmail avec safari à partir de www.google.fr il me demande si je veux autoriser qu'il utilise l'identifiant/mot de passe, et ça je ne veux pas !
> 
> ...



En ne permettant pas à n'importe qui d'utiliser ton MacBook. 

Si tu laisses quelqu'un mettre les mains sur ta machine, à ta session qui plus est, il aura accès à bien plus de choses que simplement ton compte Gmail.


----------



## chandy (2 Juin 2010)

Certes 

Mon mac a bien sûr un vrai mot de passe, et je verrouille systématiquement ma session !

C'est plus que si je laisse le portable à quelqu'un pour qu'il fasse un recherche sur internet ou ce genre de chose, benh il tombe sur ma page avec mes infos perso, et je ne veux pas passer pour le paranoïaque de service à lui ouvrir une session invité juste pour ça ! Y a rien de confidentiel non plus, mais c'est juste que si je pouvais éviter ce serait aussi bien !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juin 2010)

Le compte "Invité"

Ça se créé en quelques clics => Préférences Système>Comptes

C'est fait pour ça. Si tu as un comportement laxiste avec tes données tant pis pour toi.


----------



## chandy (2 Juin 2010)

Mmmmh quel accueil...

Une réponse aurait pu être : "ce n'est pas possible..." je pense que j'aurais compris 

Je n'ai pas un comportement "laxiste" avec mes données, je ne vois juste pas l'intérêt de faire tout un binz pour laisser un ami faire une recherche google, et je trouve hallucinant que le trousseau en enregistrant mes logins google pour iCal les répercute sur Safari (qu'on ne puisse pas attribuer ces infos par application en fait).

Je m'accommoderais donc des demandes du trousseau !


----------



## tombom (3 Juin 2010)

vas dans le trousseau, et cherches les mots de passe que tu incrimes : apparement ceux d'ichat qui seraient utilisé pour safari, si j'ia bien compris.
tu fais un "pomme (ou "cmd") + i " sur le chier, et tu regardes les applications deidiées a ce mot de passe... si safari est present tu enleves...

le trousseau etant  un outils que je ne connais pas tres bien, fais cette manip' apres validation d'un memebre plus avisé, et surtout, avec des sauvegardes de tes données (time machine serait parfait) pour pouvoir restaurer eventuellement le trousseau si tu fais une erreur


----------



## lazarusbf (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour je suis switcher tout frais et je voudrais supprimer complètement les trousseaux quand j'allume mon MBP et Mail.
Je suis allé dans 'trousseaux' et tout est délocké mais çà persiste à me demander mes logins à chaque fois.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2010)

Si tu supprimes des informations, elles te sont redemandées. Logique.


----------



## lazarusbf (12 Juillet 2010)

Ca ne m'aide pas vraiment cette réponse.
La question est: je ne veux plus devoir rentrer mes logins des trousseaux pour consulter Mail, ni d'ailleurs celui du démarrage quand j'allume mon MBP, y a t'il moyen oui ou non de les désactiver ?
Merci de m'indiquer au moins si la réponse se trouve dans ces 20 pages.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> Ca ne m'aide pas vraiment cette réponse.
> La question est: je ne veux plus devoir rentrer mes logins des trousseaux pour consulter Mail, ni d'ailleurs celui du démarrage quand j'allume mon MBP, y a t'il moyen oui ou non de les désactiver ?
> Merci de m'indiquer au moins si la réponse se trouve dans ces 20 pages.



La réponse s'y trouve mais cela dépend des réglages de ton trousseau.

1. Tu ouvres le Trousseau d'accès, tu sélectionnes session dans la colonne de gauche.

2. Préférences>Général -> cocher "Afficher l'état dans la barre de menu" (ça te sera utile par la suite).

3. Préférences>S.O.S. -> cocher toute les cases.

4. Edition>Modifier les réglages du trousseau de session -> vérifier que le trousseau n'est pas automatiquement verrouillé après une suspension d'activité.


----------



## lazarusbf (12 Juillet 2010)

Ah merci, là je vais avancer.
Bon je viens de faire çà, j'ai éteint puis relancé la machine, au démarrage j'ai eu un message me demandant si je voulais continuer la session, renouveler le trousseau et une 3ème option que j'ai oubliée. J'ai fait continuer, mais il m'a demandé encore plus de logins qu'avant ! J'ai dû en taper un directement pour avoir accès à MacOs puis idem pour Safari (!). Mail apparamment pas..pour le moment.
C'est normal ? Je dois encore redémarrer pour changer qqchose ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Juillet 2010)

lazarusbf a dit:


> au démarrage j'ai eu un message me demandant si je voulais continuer la session, renouveler le trousseau et une 3ème option que j'ai oubliée.


Tu es tombé sur ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3799?viewlocale=fr_FR

= c'est normal et obligatoire.
Tout comme le Trousseau d'accès.

On ne peut que zapper la demande du mot de passe, mais pas supprimer les mots de passe 
= le Trousseau d'accès est indéracinable.


Pour accéder directement à ta session sans passer par la fenêtre du mot de passe, il te faut aller dans Préférences Système > Comptes > Options.

Pour Mail et Safari, une première demande de mot de passe peut être normale.
Après, je ferais au moins un SOS Trousseau dans Trousseau d'accès.


----------



## lazarusbf (13 Juillet 2010)

OK merci de votre aide.


----------



## mesterdj (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour all ! 
j'ai un probléme avec mon mac os x je viens de créé une session admin secondaire (puisque je savait pas le mot de passe principale et g pas le CD d'instalation ) pour supprimer la session principale alors j'ai vu une video sur youtube et j'ai fait de meme . 
le problème c que mon mac os x se reboot et tous me donne le choix de choisir la langue et puis rien ! il se bloque . SVP Heeeeeeeeeelp  !
Et Merci d'avance .
PS : g un mac os x 10.3.9


----------



## NIKE NINJA (25 Juillet 2010)

oui,il est bien deverouiller comme toi.
Merci tout de meme pour ton intervention.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2010)

mesterdj a dit:


> Bonjour all !
> j'ai un probléme avec mon mac os x je viens de créé une session admin secondaire (puisque je savait pas le mot de passe principale et g pas le CD d'instalation ) pour supprimer la session principale alors j'ai vu une video sur youtube et j'ai fait de meme .
> le problème c que mon mac os x se reboot et tous me donne le choix de choisir la langue et puis rien ! il se bloque . SVP Heeeeeeeeeelp  !
> Et Merci d'avance .
> PS : g un mac os x 10.3.9


C'est quel modèle de Mac ?

10.3.9 c'est le système Panther


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2010)

mesterdj a dit:


> Bonjour all !
> j'ai un probléme avec mon mac os x je viens de créé une session admin secondaire (puisque je savait pas le mot de passe principale et g pas le CD d'instalation ) pour supprimer la session principale alors j'ai vu une video sur youtube et j'ai fait de meme .
> le problème c que mon mac os x se reboot et tous me donne le choix de choisir la langue et puis rien ! il se bloque . SVP Heeeeeeeeeelp  !
> Et Merci d'avance .
> PS : g un mac os x 10.3.9



euh, je ne voudrais pas dire de bêtise, mais il me semble que pour créer un deuxième administrateur il faut connaître le mot de passe de l'administrateur actuel!  

Comment as-tu fait sans connaître ce mot de passe???


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juillet 2010)

mesterdj a dit:


> Bonjour all !
> et puis rien ! il se bloque


Bonjour lonesome, et bienvenue sur MacGé !


Si tu n'as pas le CD d'install, tu peux tenter un démarrage en mode Sans Échec = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1455?viewlocale=fr_FR

Après, un Apple Hardware Test serait peut-être indiqué : il y a un autre CD en 10.3 aussi pour faire ça ?


----------



## mesterdj (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour  et merci pour votre réponse .
j'ai essaye de créer une deuxieme session admin grace a l'astuce pomme + s et puis / mount -uw /  puis  : rm /var/db/.applesetupdone  
j'ai aucun CD mac ( mac os x d'occasion )  .
je vais essayer la methode de FrançoismacG ( mode sans echec ) .
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------

Salut 
j'ai essayer le mode sans échec : pas grande nouveauté .
mac me donne un message en anglais : "you have been backed up tu XX juillet 2006 " et puis RIEN !
est ce que je dois le redémarrer ? ou le laisser pour quelques instants ? 
Et merci encore une fois !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juillet 2010)

mesterdj a dit:


> j'ai essaye de créer une deuxieme session admin grace a l'astuce pomme + s et puis / mount -uw /  puis  : rm /var/db/.applesetupdone


et reboot, pour finir, non ?


----------



## mesterdj (25 Juillet 2010)

Oui c'est sa ! 
J'ai essayer mode sans echec mais sa donne rien !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

Bonjour 
est ce qu'il est possible de trouver l'install de mac os x sur internet pour formater mon mac os x 10.3.9 ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juillet 2010)

Mode sans échec et Apple Hardware Test étaient des suggestions que j'ai faites avant de savoir que tu étais passé par Cmd-S.


Si tu t'es trompé d'un espace dans les commandes, tu risques d'avoir de gros problèmes
= tu risques de ne pouvoir récupérer tes données qu'en montant ton Mac en Target sur un autre Mac.

Sinon, tu peux peut-être encore rattraper le coup avec les commandes : 
(pomme+s au démarrage)   
- au prompt, taper : fsck -fy  
- ensuite, taper : mount -uw /     
- ensuite, taper : launchctl load /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.DirectoryServices.plist    
- ensuite, taper : dscl . -passwd /Users/username password où vous remplacez username par le nom de l'utilisateur et password par le mot de passe désiré     
- ensuite, taper : reboot



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------

Zut, j'avais oublié que tu es en 10.3 : les commandes précédentes ne seront pas adéquates.


----------



## mesterdj (25 Juillet 2010)

:O 
D'autres solutions ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juillet 2010)

Le mode Target, pour voir si tu n'as pas tapé : rm / var/db/.applesetupdone ?
et pour récupérer ce qui est récupérable.


----------



## mesterdj (25 Juillet 2010)

C'est quoi Mode Target ?  ( je suis novice au mac ) 
j'ai taper : rm /var/db/ .applesetupdone

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h00 ----------

Est ce que le formatage de mon mac  est une solution ? et est ce que je peux trouver l'install mac os x 10.3.9 sur internet ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (26 Juillet 2010)

mesterdj a dit:


> C'est quoi Mode Target ?


C'est ça : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1661?viewlocale=fr_FR



mesterdj a dit:


> j'ai taper : rm /var/db/ .applesetupdone


= en mettant un espace entre / et . 
tu as détruit tout le répertoire var/db au lieu du seul fichier .applesetupdone,
et sans ce répertoire, ton OS X est fort incomplet



mesterdj a dit:


> est ce que je peux trouver l'install mac os x 10.3.9 sur internet ?


Ça se trouve sur eBay, pour pas cher : choisis un CD générique de tous les Macs (noir), et pas un CD lié à un Mac particulier (gris).
Quand tu en auras un, tu pourras utiliser l'option "Archiver et Installer", pour récupérer tes fichiers perso à la réinstallation : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1710?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Tom_Sg (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour j'ai actuellement un gros soucis,

Je voudrais accéder à ce site : http://yougo.co.uk (vous pouvez voir c'est le site communautaire de l'éducation anglaise)

Et le certificat je n'arrive pas à le régler dans mon trousseau que faire ? J'ai deux fois le même certificat et je n'arrive pas à l'enlever pour voir si c'est ça qui gêne (je précise je suis admin et le seul utilisateurs de MON macbook )

Ensuite je n'arrive pas à accéder à la fonction réparer, même en cliquant un peu partout :s

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

Quelques débuts de réponse (et de questions  ) :
- quand je me suis connecté la première fois sur ton site, Safari 5 m'a affiché l'alerte "l'émetteur de ce certificat n'est pas valide" = le site n'est pas bien vu par Safari 5, et on peut s'attendre à des soucis de compatibilité ;
- dans l'application Trousseau d'Accès, effacer un certificat se fait en le sélectionnant et en faisant un clic droit ;
- réparer se fait avec le menu Trousseau d'Accès > SOS Trousseau.


----------



## Tom_Sg (30 Juillet 2010)

Quand je fais clique droit je n'ai pas l'option supprimer, et je ne trouve pas le SOS Keychain :s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h56 ----------

J'ai trouvé pour delete, mais toujours le même soucis pour le certificat je fais comment pour le ré-obtenir ? Ou autres ? :s


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Juillet 2010)

SOS Trousseau se trouve dans la barre des menus (en haut de l'écran), au menu *Trousseau d'Accès* (à gauche de la barre, à côté de &#63743.

Si tu supprimes (dans l'application Trousseau d'accès) les deux certificats qui existent déjà, un nouveau devrait se créer à ta prochaine connexion sur le site.


----------



## mesterdj (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour all 
merci françaois mavG pour votre aide g fini par formater mon mac et mtn sa marche bien ,
Merci encore une fois pour toutes les explications ,


----------



## Tom_Sg (4 Août 2010)

Je n'y arrive vraiment pas .. j'ai beau les delete dans la section Racine système, je peux rien faire et ils apparaissent :/


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Août 2010)

Essaie sur une autre session (= un autre Compte d'utilisateur), 
ou avec un autre navigateur (= Firefox, Opera, ),
ou dans Safari > Développement, en changeant d'Agent d'utilisateur.

(Ceci dit, je ne suis pas sûr de tout avoir compris 
= je suppose que tu n'arrives pas à te connecter au site parce que le certificat se retrouve invalide à la connexion suivante,
et que quand tu détruis l'ancien certificat, un nouveau reprend sa place.)


----------



## Tom_Sg (4 Août 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à totalement le supprimé je le trouve encore dans le trousseau sauf que la ou je le vois clique droite rien n'y fait j'ai aucune option pour l'enlever.

Et sur Firefox/Safari même problème :/


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Août 2010)

Là, je cale.


----------



## Tom_Sg (4 Août 2010)

Un moyen de tout reset ? (Même avec le SOS Keychain rien n'y fait .... :/)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Août 2010)

Un premier moyen :

Trousseau d'Accès > Préférences > Général > Réinitialiser le trousseau par défaut.


----------



## Tom_Sg (5 Août 2010)

Toujours le soucis ... j'ai tout reset ......


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Août 2010)

Après, pour repartir de zéro, tu quittes les navigateurs et le Trousseau,
tu déplaces le fichier login.keychain hors de Maison/Bibliothèque/Keychains, et tu relances ta session

= tu devras tout reparamétrer dans ta session


puis, si besoin, tu vires le contenu de Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Keychains, et tu Redémarres

= tu devras tout reparamétrer dans le Mac (y compris la connexion à ta box).


Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la bonne solution. 



NB : déplacer et virer veulent dire sortir du dossier pour déposer les fichiers ailleurs (= sur le Bureau, par exemple),
et non pas les mettre à la Corbeille et vider celle-ci
= tu pourras les remettre à leur place si la manuvre échoue.


----------



## Tom_Sg (6 Août 2010)

J'ai déplacé le fichier et ça marche merci beaucoup (bon j'ai quelques trucs chiant à re paramétrer mais merci beaucoup !)


----------



## Nelyes (28 Septembre 2010)

Coucou,

Je voulais remercier les précieux conseils de Modern_Thing, enfin j'ai pu enlever ce trousseau qui me demandait toujours le mot de passe à chaque fois que j'ouvrais internet, et j'ai enlevé mon mot de passe aussi, ça devenait chiant tout ça.... Voilà, une chose de faite  

Grand merci à vous les pros du Mac :love:


----------



## moi49 (21 Mars 2011)

Pour moi ça marche pas, j'ai toujours un conflit -25299
Mac OS X 10.5.8 sur Imac 24'
J'ai du faire une grosse bourde


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Mars 2011)

Qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas ?

Le conflit ne concerne pas Time Machine sur un NAS ?

Tu as fait un SOS Trousseau ?


----------



## Sharagorn (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour.
J'ai un gros probleme 
J'ai un nouveau mac et j'aimerais transferer les données de mon ancien mac sur mon nouveau mac

J'ai donc, depuis mon nouveau mac, ouvert l'utilitaire "migration" pour pouvoir transferer tous les fichiers de mon ancien mac depuis une sauvegarde time machine (jusque la tout va bien)

Mais une fois le transfère terminé, je veux me connecter sur mon ancien compte d'utilisateur et ça me demande mon mot de passe (je n'avais pas mis de mot de passe) donc je met "entrer" mais ca me dit que mon mot de passe est incorect :s

Je me suis renseigné et il se trouve que le mot de passe qu'il faut mettre et le mot de passe du trousseau de ce compte ... 

Or je n'ai plus mon ancien mac et impossible de se souvenir de mon mot de passe du trousseau étant donné que j'avais crée ce compte d'utilisateur en 2008 :hein:

Y a t'il un moyen de réinitaliser ce mot de passe depuis un autre utilisateur puisque je ne peux meme plus rentrer sur ma session... et ça m'enuyerais de perdre toutes mes photos, musiques et films :s 

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ??
Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,


Passe par l'utilitaire de ton DVD Snow Leopard qui s'appelle _Réinitialiser les mots de passe_ (redémarre sur le DVD avec la touche C, et, à la page qui suit le choix de la langue, tu le trouveras en haut de l'écran, dans la barre des menus, à la rubrique _Utilitaires_), 
puis :

- ou tu changes le mot de passe de session de ton Compte (et au redémarrage du Mac, une fenêtre te demandera si tu veux changer le mot de passe du Trousseau pour ce nouveau mot de passe de session = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3799?viewlocale=fr_FR )

- ou tu donnes un mot de passe au compte Root (comme expliqué dans http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1278?viewlocale=fr_FR), puis change le mot de passe de ton compte en passant par les Préférences Système dans le compte Root (celui de ton Trousseau sera ainsi automatiquement changé pour celui que tu auras choisi pour ta session).


----------



## Sudiste06 (7 Juin 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Salutations,
> 
> Un petit thread pour résoudre vos problèmes liés au trousseau/keychain, application se trouvant dans *Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilitaires > Keychain/trousseau.*
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

J'ai une question : à quel point le fait que des applications me demandent le mot de passe du trousseau d'accès relativement souvent peut vouloir dire que j'ai été infecté par un logiciel espion ou que quelqu'un tente d'accéder à mes infos persos situées dans mon Mac..? MERCI par avance pour vos avis..


----------



## Sudiste06 (8 Juin 2011)

Luthor a dit:


> Attention le clavier passe en QUERTY donc éviter certaines lettres En revanche depuis ton compte pas de soucis



Bonjour,

Merci pour tes conseils, cela ne veut donc pas dire forcément qu'un intru tente de me piquer mon password..?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Juin 2011)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour tes conseils, cela ne veut donc pas dire forcément qu'un intru tente de me piquer mon password..?


Bonjour,

C'est à mon dernier message que Luthor répondait, pas au tien.

Non, ce l'est probablement un intrus : fais plutôt une Réparation des permissions avec Utilitaire de Disque,
et puis va dans Trousseau d'accès (dans tes Utilitaires) pour y faire un _SOS Trousseau > Vérifier_ (à partir de la barre des menus > Trousseau d'accès),
et vérifier que tu n'as pas verrouillé le trousseau (faire apparaître un menu extra dans la barre des menus du Finder aide bien : par les _Préférences_ de Trousseau).


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Juin 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est à mon dernier message que Luthor répondait, pas au tien.
> 
> ...



Heuu tu veux bien dire "Non, ce n'est probablement PAS un intrus, correct..?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Juin 2011)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Heuu tu veux bien dire "Non, ce n'est probablement PAS un intrus, correct..?


Oui, parfaitement correct = j'ai fait une faute de frappe 


Et la même mésaventure que la tienne m'est arrivée depuis que je t'ai répondu ! 
= les choses se sont arrangées pour moi avec un _SOS Trousseau_, qui a réparé un décrochage du trousseau, 
et un redéverrouillage du Trousseau d'accès.


----------



## Sudiste06 (13 Juin 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui, parfaitement correct = j'ai fait une faute de frappe
> 
> 
> Et la même mésaventure que la tienne m'est arrivée depuis que je t'ai répondu !
> ...



MERCI..!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Juin 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Et la même mésaventure que la tienne m'est arrivée depuis que je t'ai répondu !
> = les choses se sont arrangées pour moi avec un _SOS Trousseau_, qui a réparé un décrochage du trousseau,
> et un redéverrouillage du Trousseau d'accès.


En fait, ça s'est à moitié arrangé pour moi, même après un redémarrage de mon Mac : je n'avais plus à fournir à Mail le mot de passe du trousseau (pour relever mes nouveaux mails) qu'une seule fois = après chaque sortie de veille 

Je suis en 10.6.7, avec un compte POP chez Orange.
J'ai d'abord fait de la maintenance : Utilitaires de Disque, Onyx.
Puis j'ai constaté la modification récente des fichiers _com.apple_. _security.revocation.plist_ et _keychain.access.plist_, mais ça ne m'a pas mené bien loin

J'ai fini par considérer le fait qu'un fichier _login_renamed.keychain_ s'était créé dans le dossier _Keychains_ de ma session le 10/06/11 (date de début de mes ennuis),
sans que je me souvienne avoir fait quoi que ce soit de spécial ce jour-là (pas de mise à jour ou d'installation).

Alors, Google a été mon ami : entre autres, il m'a retrouvé un message que j'avais rédigé dans ce fil il y a trois ans (et allègrement oublié depuis  ) = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/comm...-trousseau-keychain-93949-14.html#post4720091 
Je le complète aujourd'hui.


J'ai donc quitté Mail et Safari (les deux seules applications pour lesquelles un item apparaissait dans mon "nouveau" Trousseau),
j'ai mis _login.keychain_ à la Corbeille et renommé _login_renamed.keychain_ en _login.keychain_ :

SOS Trousseau m'a alors appris que _login.keychain_ était la propriété de Root (0) au lieu d'être la mienne (501), 
et a donc renommé _login.keychain_ en _login_renamed.keychain_ et recréé un nouveau _login.keychain_ tout neuf-tout vierge. 

Les _Informations_ de _login_renamed.keychain_ me permettaient d'en devenir le deuxième propriétaire, mais pas d'en ôter Root : je suis donc passé par le Terminal pour un _sudo chown_ (pour les réticents au Terminal : l'utilitaire _BatChmod_ aurait permis la même chose).

Et j'ai recommencé la manuvre = effacer _login.keychain_ et rebaptiser _login_renamed.keychain_.
Là, ça a enfin collé : j'ai retrouvé toutes mes anciennes entrées dans Trousseau d'accès, et Mail ne me demande plus mon mot de passe à tout bout de champ. 


J'ai déjà vu bien des Corbeilles perdre leur propriétaire et se vider ensuite toutes seules,
mais un login.keychain qui se fait désactiver et renommer pour cause de changement spontané de filiation, cela a été une découverte pour moi :hein:


----------



## djyeno (31 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le meme probleme


----------



## etlomb77 (4 Août 2011)

J'ai eu un problème de Trousseau d'accès, qui me disait : "L'accès à cet élément est limité". J'ai résolu le problème en changeant le mot de passe de mon compte. On peut ensuite revenir à l'ancien mot de passe sans problème.
J'espère que ce sera utile à d'autres.


----------



## franpasc (24 Août 2011)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai vendu mon MB, mais je ne souhaite pas 'donner' mes MdP et la liste de mes différents certificats à mon acheteur... Est-ce que je peux directement virer les 'system.keychain' et 'system.keychain-orig' ?
je suis OSX lion et tout marche bien 
merci de votre lecture


----------



## etlomb77 (24 Août 2011)

Le mieux est de directement réinstaller Lion sur l'ordinateur, en effaçant toute donnée antérieure.


----------



## franpasc (24 Août 2011)

... mumm, pas sûr ! !
quand tu mets à jour ton système, les trousseaux restent...


----------



## etlomb77 (24 Août 2011)

Relis bien, je n'ai pas parlé d'une mise à jour du système, mais d'une réinstallation complète, en effaçant toutes les données antérieures. Voir ici : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/8177.html (A l'étape 3, il faut choisir "Effacer et installer")


----------



## franpasc (24 Août 2011)

ok... merci
je vais voir ce que je peux faire


----------



## fluo (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème et j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide... je crois avoir tout essayé...

J'ai deux macs dont les trousseaux sont synchronisés par MobileMe.

Après synchro du deuxième, certains mot de passe du trousseaux sont comme "bloqués" : quand on clique sur "Afficher le mot de passe" la fameuse chaîne :  "l'accès à cet élément est limité".

Je vais dans trousseaux et je supprime la clé.

Je la recrée (par exemple en réouvrant mail s'il s'agit d'une clé de mail)

Si je rallume l'autre ordinateur, le problème réapparait...

A part désactiver la synchro du trousseau sous MobileMe je n'ai rien trouvé.

Avez-vous une solution pour moi ?

Merci,

Philippe


----------



## franpasc (14 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,
moi aussi j'ai 2 mac et j'ai synchroniser les trousseaux
par carbon copy cloner... et tout va bien !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Septembre 2011)

fluo a dit:


> A part désactiver la synchro du trousseau sous MobileMe je n'ai rien trouvé.


Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGé,


Commence par là : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1060?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## mcdaniel (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis sous Lion et je ne peux plus changer mon mot de passe d'ouverture de session. Lorsque je vais dans préférence utilisateur et que je change mon mot de passe il ne reconnait pas l'ancien alors que je me sert de ce dernier pour ouvrir ma session.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Cela ne me semble pas être un problème de trousseau.

Regarde plutôt de ce côté-là =
- http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/reinitialiser-le-mot-de-passe-de-session-lion-811252.html#post9446422
- http://www.macworld.fr/2011/09/23/m...tm_source=xml&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss


----------



## hds (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour =) Je viens chercher de l'aide, car là je commence à fumer des oreilles. 

Déjà, j'ai remarqué que je ne pouvais plus accéder depuis Chrome à des pages sécurisées https. Après un peu de recherche j'ai cru comprendre que cela pouvait être un problème lié au trousseau d'accès, mais en voulant lancer ce dernier j'ai vu que...il refuse catégoriquement de se lancer !! Il apparaît dans le dock, oui, mais impossible d'accéder à un quelconque menu de l'application. Je ne peux donc pas le réparer :hein: car il faut pouvoir y accéder pour faire cela. 

J'ai trouvé une "first aid app" que apple avait sorti il y a quelques années, mais c'est une vieille version qui ne marche plus sur Lion.


 merci les gens !


EDIT: et une petite bizarrerie peut-être en lien avec ça : le mac app store ne charge pas, il patine dans le vide avec la fenêtre grise et le logo d'applications en fond!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aurais commencé par faire de la maintenance (permissions, mode sans échec, Onyx, etc), 
puis par regarder ce que ça donne avec un autre navigateur, et dans un autre Compte (Chrome et Trousseau).

Et j'aurais fouiné du côté du port 443 = http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1629?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## hds (19 Octobre 2011)

Merci François. J'ai fait une réparation des permissions avec Onyx et essayé avec un autre compte admin, sans succès. Quand je tente de lancer le trousseau d'accès il y a un cadenas orange accroché au porte-clés. Pas de problème à signaler sur Firefox, alors que Safari réagit comme Chrome.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2011)

Tu n'as pas de logiciel de gestion des ports : LittleSnitch, Hands Off!, &#8230; 
ou un routeur, ou un server ?


Regarde dans ta Maison > Bibliothèque > Keychains

quelles sont les autorisations du dossier Keychains et des éléments qui y siègent,
et quels sont les éléments qui y siègent.


----------



## hds (19 Octobre 2011)

Je n'y vois que deux éléments :

login.keychain et metadata.keychain


je devrais en avoir d'autres, non ?


Ah, en fait j'ai essayé une chose : dans la vérification des permissions (disk utility), j'ai un "usr/lib/ruby" qui n'a pas la bonne permission (?).

*EDIT2*: Je sens qu'il doit y avoir un problème "plus haut", car par exemple impossible d'uploader une pièce jointe correctement que ce soit par Firefox ou Opera. Firefox m'indique un plantage Flash alors que je réinstalle la dernière version, et Chrome refuse tout simplement de charger Gmail.com (même pas l'écran de log-in).

Je suis confus, mais cela risque d'être un problème débordant du cadre de ce fil !


----------



## esor6 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
je pense avoir un pb semblable :
En remettant fire-quelquechose (pas fire-wall) que j'avais déconnecté peu avant, l'ordi à redémarré et je me retrouve en  ouverture de session et avec mon mot de passe qui ne marche pas.  Pourtant l'indice fournit est le bon et je suis pas gâteux. Si je veut  modifier le mot de passe, je dois taper un second mot de passe qui, lui,  est pris en compte. Ensuite, je fais un nouveau mdp mais il est  systématiquement refusé...
Bref, je suis coincé et je n'y comprend rien !
Merci pour votre aide.

PS : je suis passé il y a peu de léopard à snow

PS2 : je suis une buse en technique !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2011)

hds a dit:


> Je suis confus, mais cela risque d'être un problème débordant du cadre de ce fil !


Le forum _Internet et réseau_ voit s'amonceler les problèmes avec Safari 5.1.1 : tu pourrais y ouvrir un nouveau sujet. 

Après avoir vérifié que les autorisations de Keychains et de ses deux éléments sont bonnes (dans la fenêtre des _Informations_ des éléments : Cmd-i).



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------




esor6 a dit:


> En remettant fire-quelquechose (pas fire-wall) que j'avais déconnecté peu avant
> 
> mon mot de passe qui ne marche pas.  Pourtant l'indice fournit est le bon et je suis pas gâteux. Si je veut  modifier le mot de passe, je dois taper un second mot de passe qui, lui,  est pris en compte. Ensuite, je fais un nouveau mdp mais il est  systématiquement refusé...


Bonjour,

Fire-quelquechose ?? 

Essaie de taper ton mot de passe en qwerty plutôt qu'en azerty : ça dépanne souvent.


----------



## esor6 (19 Octobre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Fire-quelquechose ??
> 
> Essaie de taper ton mot de passe en qwerty plutôt qu'en azerty : ça dépanne souvent.



Merci de m'aider,
y'a que des chiffres dans mon mdp... apparemment, c'est la même chose en qwerty


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Octobre 2011)

Tu as essayé de taper tes chiffres autrement : Maj simple, Maj verouillée, pavé numérique ?


----------



## franpasc (19 Octobre 2011)

les chiffres sont tapés différemment en qwerty (minuscules) qu'en azerty (majuscules)...
essaie !


----------



## esor6 (19 Octobre 2011)

Désolé, çà marche pas !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------

en fait, c'est filevault que j'ai désactivé puis réactivé !

et je suis toujours dans les choux...


----------



## hds (19 Octobre 2011)

Si jamais, pour mon problème de *trousseau bloqué qui ne voulait pas s'ouvrir*, voici ce que j'ai trouvé comme solution (qui a fonctionné pour moi) :

-re-booter en gardant alt appuyé pour choisir "utilitaire de disque"

-réparer les permissions, tout le toutim

-relancer le mac normalement

à partir de là j'ai pu enfin avoir à nouveau accès à mon trousseau ! l'utilitaire de disque de mon compte (bien qu'admin) ne réparait pas grand chose, alors que celui se trouvant sur le "recovery HD" de Lion semble avoir marché.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Octobre 2011)

hds a dit:


> à partir de là j'ai pu enfin avoir à nouveau accès à mon trousseau ! l'utilitaire de disque de mon compte (bien qu'admin) ne réparait pas grand chose, alors que celui se trouvant sur le "recovery HD" de Lion semble avoir marché.


Ce n'est pas logique, du tout. :mouais:



hds a dit:


> -réparer les permissions, tout le toutim


À moins que "tout le toutim" veuille dire que tu as aussi réparé le Disque (ce qui ne peut se faire qu'à partir de Recovery HD, et pas de l'Utilitaire de Disque du Mac).



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h46 ----------




esor6 a dit:


> en fait, c'est filevault que j'ai désactivé puis réactivé !
> 
> et je suis toujours dans les choux...


Essaie de redémarrer en mode sans échec, puis de redémarrer normalement

= http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/21245.html


----------



## hds (20 Octobre 2011)

J'ai en effet réparé le disque depuis le Recovery HD. En revanche, je viens de constater qu'il suffit que j'éteigne mon ordinateur et le rallume pour que le problème réapparaisse.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Octobre 2011)

Alors, essaie de nettoyer les Caches, avec Onyx et/ou un mode sans échec.


----------



## esor6 (20 Octobre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie de redémarrer en mode sans échec, puis de redémarrer normalement
> 
> = http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.6/fr/21245.html



Merci pour ton aide.
Je viens d'essayer. Après redémarrage normal, lorsque je clique sur mon compte, j'ai le message suivant :
"vous ne pouvez pas activer la session du compte utlisateur filevault "mon nom d'utilisateur" pour le moment.
L'ouverture de session du compte a échoué à la suite d'une erreur."

J'ai déjà eu ce type de message lorsque j'ai voulu changer le mdp à l'ouverture ou en passant par un autre compte administrateur.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Octobre 2011)

Pas d'autre idée que d'essayer un nouveau mot de passe avec un autre clavier, 
ou avec des lettres minuscules azerty+qwerty ("toto", ).

Ou de mettre ton Mac en Target fire-wire sur un autre Mac, pour voir ce que tu peux récupérer. :hein:


----------



## esor6 (20 Octobre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ou de mettre ton Mac en Target fire-wire sur un autre Mac, pour voir ce que tu peux récupérer. :hein:



Noooooon, pas çàààà ! Argh !

Merci qd même,


----------



## esor6 (21 Octobre 2011)

Les nouvelles du front (ridé) :
Je suis en train de récupérer tout ce que je peux par importations à partir d'un nouveau compte admin que j'ai réussi à créer...
L'ancien compte n'est plus accessible (je ne peux même plus composer le mdp) Toujours le même message d'erreur)
C'est long et je suis pas sûr de récupérer tout...
Le bon côté, c'est que j'apprend... !
Merci encore,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Octobre 2011)

Quand FileVault fait des siennes&#8230; 

Bon courage !


----------



## esor6 (21 Octobre 2011)

Dernières nouvelles :
là, çà bloque au démarrage. Le système est coincé !
J'ose plus demander...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Octobre 2011)

Parce que tu connais déjà la réponse, et qu'elle te déplaît


----------



## esor6 (21 Octobre 2011)

:sleep:


----------



## esor6 (22 Octobre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Parce que tu connais déjà la réponse, et qu'elle te déplaît



J'essaie de ne pas renoncer mais c'est dur.
J'ai réussi à débloquer la situation en rebootant sur le cd et réparer les disques 4 durs et les autorisations.
Seulement il y a un hic : je n'ai accès qu'au dd système. Impossible de modifier les autorisations lorsque je fais pom+I, même après dévérouillage.
J'ai aussi essayé en mode root. Pareil !
De plus, depuis le nettoyage des DD, j'ai ces 2 messages à l'ouverture de session :


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Octobre 2011)

Tu parles de deux disques durs ??

Quelles autorisations veux-tu modifier ?


Tes versions de PureFTPD et VirtualBox sont à jour ?


On est loin d'un problème de Trousseau


----------



## esor6 (22 Octobre 2011)

Oui, les problèmes de trousseau ne sont pas là.

Je me suis d'abord occupé de débloquer les DD (j'en ai 4 dont 3 bloqués).
Je suis passé par Terminal (http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/disque-dur-qui-sest-verrouille-tout-seul-824442.html)
Bravo pour les conseils, çà marche impec !(lorsqu'on est délicat)

Les trousseaux c'est autre chose, j'y entrave rien.
Je fais un résumé : je souhaite récupérer un compte administrateur qui est toujours bloqué par Filevault. Je suis actuellement, sur un compte admin crée spécialement pour tenter de débugger le premier.

Maintenant, concernant pureftpd et virtualbox, je ne sais ni mettre à jour, ni dire si c'est nécessaire ...

Le bon côté, c'est que je suis pas trop pressé...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2011)

Pour réparer un FileVault, regarde là : 
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/compte-utilisateur-321411.html
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/protection-file-vault-384271.html

Et puis : https://discussions.apple.com/message/11996620?messageID=11996620#11996620?messageID=11996620


VirtualBox et PureFTP : lis leurs Informations (Cmd-i) dans le Finder, et compare tes versions à celles du site développeur.
Ou, dans leur interface, clique sur _Rechercher les mises à jour_ (dans la barre des menus, sous le nom du logiciel).


----------



## esor6 (25 Octobre 2011)

Bon, j'ai ouvert la sparsebundle du compte bloqué par filevault. 
Son mot de passe est le même que l'ancien mot de passe du compte bloqué (j'avais changé le mdp du compte, entre temps). 
Donc, la sparsebundle s'ouvre avec l'ancien mdp... c'est peut-être là que çà coince...?
Ne faudrait-il pas harmoniser le mdp de la sparsebundle avec celui du compte associé ?
Si oui, comment faire ?
Merci,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2011)

Le mot de passe de FileVault est celui de FileVault : il ne doit pas être forcément le même que celui de la session non chiffrée.

Pour modifier le mot de passe de FileVault, on passe par le mot de passe principal = http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/fr/mh1909.html
mais je crois que tu as déjà essayé


Bon, si tu peux ouvrir le FileVault, tu peux en récupérer les données, non ?
Et alors repartir alors de zéro.


----------



## esor6 (26 Octobre 2011)

Oui, tu as raison et je vais en rester là.
J'ai tout reconstruit avec un nouveau compte admin. J'y ai quand même laissé des plumes (mes scripts chéris Photoshop !) mais l'essentiel est là et tout fonctionne (sauf Mail qui reçoit mais n'envoie pas).
Merci encore pour le coup de main.
Amicalement,
jean-éric


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas forcément raison, mais c'est tout ce que j'ai à te proposer


En cadeau pour la suite : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3276?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## KLI (31 Octobre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tutut, c'est écrit pareil dans la KB


et ça donne ça , par exemple:
Le mot de passe pour ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain nest pas le même que le mot de passe de session : le trousseau ne peut être déverrouillé automatiquement
Trousseau par défaut vérifié
Contenu de ~/Library/Keychains/login.keychain vérifié 
Des problèmes ont été détectés : veuillez utiliser loption Réparer pour les corriger
Échec de la vérification


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Octobre 2011)

Et quand tu cliques ensuite sur le bouton _Réparer_ ?


----------



## Freddy4dreams (29 Novembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Salutations,
> 
> Un petit thread pour résoudre vos problèmes liés au trousseau/keychain, application se trouvant dans *Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilitaires > Keychain/trousseau.*
> 
> ...


bonjour à tous, je viens de m'offrir un mini mac et je souhaite récupérer l'ensemble de mot de passe, que dois je faire pour transferer depuis mon G4 bi processeur à mon mini mac ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Novembre 2011)

Freddy4dreams a dit:


> bonjour à tous, je viens de m'offrir un mini mac et je souhaite récupérer l'ensemble de mot de passe, que dois je faire pour transferer depuis mon G4 bi processeur à mon mini mac ?


Bonjour,

Essaie de mettre le fichier _login.keychain_ de ton vieux Mac dans le dossier _Maison/Bibliothèque/Keychains_ de ton Mini,
puis de faire un _SOS Trousseau_.

Attention, ça effacera les mots de passe que tu as déjà pu paramétrer dans le Mini 
= fais une sauvegarde du login.keychain du Mini avant de le remplacer par celui du G4.


----------



## Cyke31 (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir je viens de formater réinstaller macosx10.6. J'ai fait une backup mais je recopie les fichiers manuellement sans time machine. 
je souhaite récupérer mes mots de passe. J'essaie donc de les importer dans le nouveau trousseau.. Mais l'accès au wifi marche pas il ne fait pas le lien avec le nouveau mdp maintenant présent dans le trousseau. Je veux donc le deverouillee pour copier coller le mdp manuellement.. Mais il me demande 
1 mon mdp Armin je l'ai je le rentre. 
2 mon mdp de kcproxy... Que je ne connais ni d'Eve ni de Steve jobs .. Et ca commence sérieusement a me taper sur les nerfs ... On peut pas voir ses propres mots de passe enregistres ?! 
merci du coup  de main. Si la solution est dans cette partie du forum désolé jai pas lu toutes les pages je suis sur smartpgone la... Je lirai ca mieux demain. Merci a tous !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essaie de mettre le fichier _login.keychain_ de ton vieux Mac dans le dossier _Maison/Bibliothèque/Keychains_ de ton Mini,
> puis de faire un _SOS Trousseau_.
> ...


je te conseille déjà d'avoir recréé le même user avec le même mot de passe pour t'éviter un sacré nombre de problèmes....

S'il y a des inconsistences avec ceux-ci, tu risques de pédaler dans la semoule un moment

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------




Cyke31 a dit:


> Bonsoir je viens de formater réinstaller macosx10.6. J'ai fait une backup mais je recopie les fichiers manuellement sans time machine.
> je souhaite récupérer mes mots de passe. J'essaie donc de les importer dans le nouveau trousseau.. Mais l'accès au wifi marche pas il ne fait pas le lien avec le nouveau mdp maintenant présent dans le trousseau. Je veux donc le deverouillee pour copier coller le mdp manuellement.. Mais il me demande
> 1 mon mdp Armin je l'ai je le rentre.
> 2 mon mdp de kcproxy... Que je ne connais ni d'Eve ni de Steve jobs .. Et ca commence sérieusement a me taper sur les nerfs ... On peut pas voir ses propres mots de passe enregistres ?!
> merci du coup  de main. Si la solution est dans cette partie du forum désolé jai pas lu toutes les pages je suis sur smartpgone la... Je lirai ca mieux demain. Merci a tous !!


Ditto ma réponse au dessus... Il m'est également arrivé de devoir réparer les permissions de l'utilisateur et les ACL sous 10.6 après avoir remis un dossier manuellement en place. Tu as plus de chance que tout fonctionne bien en faisant cela et en t'assurant que mdp et users sont les mêmes que pour l'ancienne session.

Pour réparer : booter sur le disque d'install de 10.6, dans l'install, aller dans le menu "changer le mot de passe". Choisir le disque dur, l'utilisateur et tout en dessous de la fenêtre, cliquer sur "réparer les permissions de l'utilisateur et les ACL"

Puis reboot et ça devrait aller nettement mieux


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Décembre 2011)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> je te conseille déjà d'avoir recréé le même user avec le même mot de passe pour t'éviter un sacré nombre de problèmes....
> 
> S'il y a des inconsistences avec ceux-ci, tu risques de pédaler dans la semoule un moment
> 
> ...


Tu as bien évidemment raison de préciser qu'il vaut mieux avoir le même nom et le même mot de passe : je l'avais tenu pour implicitement acquis&#8230; 


D'un autre côté, la réinitialisation des autorisations/permissions et ACL avec l'utilitaire dédié permet de faire ce que fait une migration avec Assistant de Migration/Réglages : mettre à jour les droits. 

(Note : l'utilitaire est celui de réinitialisation des mots de passe, qu'on trouve dans le DVD d'install 10.6 ou la partition Recovery HD de Lion)


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Décembre 2011)

tout le monde n'y pense pas mais ce détail a toute son importance !!!


----------



## gbgl (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir !

Nous sommes en 2011 (bientôt 2012). Cette procédure est-elle toujours d'actualité, s'il vous plaît ?


Je vous remercie


----------



## FrançoisMacG (31 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

La procédure de remplacement du fichier _login.keychain_ dans la Bibliothèque est toujours d'actualité  dix jours après avoir été décrite. 

Elle est supposée fonctionner sans encombre sur tous les derniers OS X, de 10.4 à 10.7.

Et elle implique, évidemment, d'avoir sa sauvegarde à jour avant de se lancer, 
comme dans toute manuvre touchant aux fichiers du système : clone, Time Machine, copie du fichier original, ou cloud.


----------



## kable (17 Décembre 2012)

Salut,
Mais a quoi sert vraiment le trousseau j'ai pas encore compris sont utilité,
merci si une personne me répond..


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2012)

À stocker des certificats, des clefs, des mots de passe etc. N'importe quelle application peut l'utiliser pour y enregistrer des données de sécurité.


----------



## franpasc (17 Décembre 2012)

bonjour,

en fait le trousseau peut te servir de mémoire...
Il stocke toutes les login et mot de passe des sites ou tu t'es déjà inscrit et si tu visites un site nouveau, si tu t'inscris, il va te demander (le trousseau) si tu veux enregistrer login & mot de passe.
Mais tu peux très bien, enregistrer TOI-MÊME  dans le trousseau, car de plus en plus de site ne retiennent plus automatiquement les données. Rien ne t'empêche de mettre beaucoup d'informations dans le trousseau... du moment que tu te rappelle le mot de passe de ta session...
Bonne journée


----------



## vero17 (20 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous,

alors depuis quelques temps, j'ai ce foutu message qui apparait sans cesse à chaque fois que j'ouvre une page internet. : '' Safari veut utiliser vos informations confidentielles gardées dans ''signin.ebay.ca'' de votre trousseau. Voulez-vous toujours autoriser, refuser au autoriser.''


Je n'avais jamais ce message avant et c'est vraiment frustrant, car je ne sais pas comment m'en débarrasser. 

Si quelqu'un veut bien m'aider, j'apprécierais beaucoup!

Merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,


Tu peux essayer plusieurs choses, plutôt dans cet ordre :

- laisser le trousseau de session déverrouillé (_TdA>Préférences>SOS_),  

-_ TdA>TdA>SOS Trousseau_ (vérifier puis réparer si besoin),  

-_ TdA > Session - mot de passe_ > safari : double-clic > _Contrôle daccès_ : _Toujours autoriser_ = Safari

- _TdA > Session_ pour chercher "ebay.ca" et le détruire (après avoir noté le mot de passe).


----------



## franpasc (20 Octobre 2013)

ia orana,
tu as un compte sur ebay.ca
Safari te demande l'autorisation de regarder ton trousseau pour y prendre le mot de passe et ton login...
il devrait te le demander qu'une fois... accepte toujours, si tu veux...
Et à chaque fois que tu iras sur ton ebay, tu seras connectée direct sur ton compte
Bonne journée


----------



## sphillips (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit, mais comme je vais parler du Trousseau... 
Bref, j'ai donc installé Mavericks cette nuit, tout marche nickel, même le trousseau d'icloud mais uniquement pour les nouveaux mots de passe.
J'aurais voulu savoir comment donc utiliser le trousseau sur les sites où on a déjà un login et un mdp ?
J'ai essayé en faisant "changer le mot de passe" dans les préférences sur chacun des sites internet mais ça ne marche pas...

Une idée ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Octobre 2013)

sphillips a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit, mais comme je vais parler du Trousseau...  Mavericks cette nuit


Poste plutôt dans le sujet dédié = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mavericks-vos-retours-1232161.html

ou attends qu'un modérateur déplace ton sujet.


----------



## vero17 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour FrançoisMacG,

je suis nouvelle avec le Mac et je ne comprend pas très bien les termes TdA?

merci!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Octobre 2013)

"TdA" = Trousseaux d'Accès, l'application qu'on trouve dans _Applications > Utilitaires_ entre Teminal et Utilitaire de Disque

= j'avais la flemme de recopier l'intitulé complet. 

_SOS Trousseau_ se trouve dans la barre des menus de TdA (en haut de l'écran) dans la rubrique _Trousseaux d'accès_,
_Session_ et_ mots de passe, certificats_ dans la barre latérale de l'application.


----------



## theoutsider712 (25 Octobre 2013)

Pour ma part, j'ai un message d'erreur "impossible de configurer le trousseau iCloud" à la fois su rmon Mac et sur mon iphone (malgré la réinstallation de celui-ci.) 
Lorsque je rentre le code reçu par SMS, c'est le seul message que j'ai pu recevoir (et ce, depuis plusieurs tentatives depuis le 23 octobre.)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Octobre 2013)

theoutsider712 a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai un message d'erreur "impossible de configurer le trousseau iCloud" à la fois su rmon Mac et sur mon iphone (malgré la réinstallation de celui-ci.)
> Lorsque je rentre le code reçu par SMS, c'est le seul message que j'ai pu recevoir (et ce, depuis plusieurs tentatives depuis le 23 octobre.)


Ça, c'est plus un problème iCloud ou Mavericks qu'un problème de Trousseaux d'Accès

= pose ta question ailleurs.


----------



## Pat1763 (8 Novembre 2013)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Salutations,
> 
> Un petit thread pour résoudre vos problèmes liés au trousseau/keychain, application se trouvant dans *Macintosh HD > Applications > Utilitaires > Keychain/trousseau.*
> 
> ...



Depuis que j'avais fait une migration de mon ancien Mini 2009 (sous 10.6.8) sur un Mini Late 2010 (sous 10.7.5), j'avais le problème du message... 

"Finder souhaite effectuer des modifications. Saisissez votre mot de passe pour donner l'autorisation."​
... à chaque fois que je voulais supprimer un fichier sur mon disque dur. Problème maintenu lors de mon passage sous Mavericks. Grace à la méthode indiquée par Modern Thing, ce problème particulièrement irritant (surtout quand on sélectionner les photos à garder après un shoot) est enfin résolu. 

Merci infiniment !


----------



## marcomarco (2 Janvier 2014)

coucou bonjour .... y'avait longtemps que je n'étais pas venu faire un ti tour par ici 
donc bonne annee !! 
mais surtout j'ai eu la tres mauvaise idée d'installer le fameux maveriks  pour la nouvelle annee  ....
donc j'installe sur mon imac 27 pouces 3,6 ghz intelcore I5 le nouveau jouet ...
et depuis ,j'ai les fameuses fenêtres du trousseau qui n'arrêtent pas de me gonfler ... 
j'ai tout bidouillé :love: comme marqué dans vos discutions .. 
mais j'ai toujours les fenêtres ... 
je crois avoir tout essayé : réparation autorisations , redémarrage, recommencé un trousseau , ....
par contre je n'ai pas viré le fameux dossier  ("login.keychain".) pas trouvé ? 
donc si vous avez une idée ...   merci


----------



## franpasc (2 Janvier 2014)

ia orana,

J'ai eu le même souci...
Je me suis retrouvé avec 2 comptes utilisateurs, donc, 2 trousseaux !
Pas malin !
J'ai donc gardé les 2 comptes utilisateurs, et le mot de passe est le même pour les 2 comptes...
ça fait un peu brouillon, mais ça marche !

Il y a une autre astuce pour Keychain...
Si tu as 2 fichiers keychain, tu dois pouvoir importer (keychain->fichier->importer), mais il serait bon, peut-être, de renommer le fichier keychain à importer en enlevant .keychain à la fin
Si la commande importer existe, on doit bien pouvoir le faire, non ?
ia orana i te matahiti api 2014. Bonne année à toutes et tous.
nana


----------



## marcomarco (2 Janvier 2014)

je vais essayer de poster les 2 copies d'ecran ... pour voir si ça vous parle ... 
Capture d e cran 2014-01-02 a 13.58.40



Capture d e cran 2014-01-02 a 15.45.24


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Janvier 2014)

Pour CalendarAgent en particulier, il y a une solution décrite : CalendarAgent wants to use your login keychain messages after upgrading to OS X Mavericks // Igor's Blog


----------



## marcomarco (2 Janvier 2014)

super ...mais j'ai fais "berrichon" en 2 ème langue 
alors si j'ai bien compris  je change ça dans le trousseau ...et je change la fréquence du bidule .....
je vais voir ça ...merci .. 
ben j'ai trouvé ... super !!! merciiiiii


----------



## p0ete (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai lu et essayer quelques astuces proposées ici pour résoudre mes problèmes mais rien ne marche 

En fait, j'ai du éteindre mon ordi l'autre jour, et d'habitude je ne l'éteint jamais ! Et quand je l'ai demandé, il y plein de petites fenêtres qui sont apparues pour me demander le mot de passe de mon trousseau pour accéder à plein de trucs... Sauf que je ne me souviens pas avoir un jour mis un mot de passe, en fait je savais même pas ce que c'était ce trousseau !

Bref, j'ai essayé de reinitialiser mon trousseau.
J'ai essayé de réparer mon trousseau.
Et j'ai remarqué que je n'avais pas de fichier login.keychain dans le dossier Keychain.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire... 

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h07 ----------

Voilà mes trousseaux:




Ce qu'il me dit quand je veux reinitialiser le trousseau:




Ce qu'il me dit quand je veux réparer le trousseau:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai parlé de ton souci là, à partir du message #265 : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/resoudre-problemes-de-trousseau-keychain-93949-14.html

= après avoir quitté le Trousseau d'accès,
tu dois aller dans la Bibliothèque de ton compte (Alt + _Finder > Aller_), 
pour renommer _login_renamed.keychain_ en _login.keychain_ 
et lui rendre ses permissions (dans sa fenêtre d'Informations Cmd+i : Moi en lecture + écriture, les autres en lecture seule).


----------



## p0ete (10 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour la réponse ! 

Je suis allée dans le dossier Keychains, mais il n'y a pas de fichier login.keychain...
Voilà ce qui s'y trouve:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Janvier 2014)

Là, tu es dans le dossier Keychains de la Bibliothèque de Macintosh HD :rateau:

et c'est dans la Bibliothèque de ta Maison que tu dois aller : avec le menu _Finder > Aller_ et la touche Alt de ton clavier.


----------



## ambrine (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

je suis confronté à ce m..ier mis en place avec Maverick.

Avant, il n' y avait qu'un seul trousseau "obligatoire" le dénommé "Session"; maintenant...

J'ai découvert le trousseau "élément locaux"... Celui-ci, contrairement, à son ancêtre ne peux pas être supprimer; j'en déduis qu'il est devenu le trousseau officiel et c'est lui qui doit contenir dorénavant la majorité de nos identifiant.

Mais je ne sais pas encore où s'arrête cette majorité. J'ai transféré par glisser/déposer les identifiants de l'aïeul vers le nouveau-né; évidemment pour chacun veuillez saisir votre MOT DE PAAASSSSE !

Tests en cours


----------



## Bahamut84 (5 Octobre 2014)

salut a tous,
pour ma part, mon probleme vient du fait que je suis a letranger, et que la carte sim dans mon telephone ne me permet pas de recuperer le code de confirmation du trousseau
du coup jai des notifs sur l'iphone et sur le macbook comme quoi ils attendent cette validation...
je narrive pas a synchroniser le trousseau pourtant mes appareils sont sur le mm réseau wifi, sont appaires en bluetooth...
d'autre part jai remplace mon numero de telephone sur mes infos de compte iCloud, il est bien enregistre, mais lorsque je tente une synchro mon mac me dit que le code de confirmation a été envoye a mon ancien numero de tel... autrement dit, il n'a pas pris en compte le fait que jai change de numero de tel...

a priori la seule solution est obtenir un rdv via le support apple, ce qui ne me rejouit pas étant donne que jai pas que ca a faire...

voila si qqun a une soluce, je suis preneur !
la bise !


----------



## Minyoung (20 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai un énorme problème avec mon mot de passe. Quand je redémarre mon compte le (seul) mot de passe que j'ai mis fonctionne. Mais à chaque mise en veille, quand j'essaye de remettre mon mot de passe cela ne fonctionne pas. Pareil quand j'essaye de réinitialiser mon mot de passe, il me marque que mon mp est incorrect. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp, je n'ai trouvé aucune solution. 
PS: Mon mac est neuf, je l'ai eu hier.


----------



## ambrine (20 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,
vous avez vérifié que cela ne vient pas du verrouillage des majuscules ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (20 Avril 2015)

Peut-être aussi cocher _Afficher le menu Saisie dans la fenêtre d’ouverture de session_ dans les _Options_ des _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs_,

pour savoir si le mot de passe tapé à la connexion s'écrit avec le même clavier que dans la session (azerty français et qwerty anglais).


----------



## Minyoung (20 Avril 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être aussi cocher _Afficher le menu Saisie dans la fenêtre d’ouverture de session_ dans les _Options_ des _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs_,
> 
> pour savoir si le mot de passe tapé à la connexion s'écrit avec le même clavier que dans la session (azerty français et qwerty anglais).


Merci pour cette réponse rapide! Mais le gros problème est que je ne peux pas accéder à ces modifications sans le mot de passe, Auriez vous une autre solution svp


----------



## Minyoung (20 Avril 2015)

ambrine a dit:


> Bonjour,
> vous avez vérifié que cela ne vient pas du verrouillage des majuscules ?


Oui j'ai bien vérifié avant chaque saisie!


----------



## Minyoung (20 Avril 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Peut-être aussi cocher _Afficher le menu Saisie dans la fenêtre d’ouverture de session_ dans les _Options_ des _Préférences Système > Utilisateurs_,
> 
> pour savoir si le mot de passe tapé à la connexion s'écrit avec le même clavier que dans la session (avertie français et qwerty anglais).


Et je viens d'essayer avec le visualiseur de clavier et le résultat est toujours pareil, le mot de passe est incorrecte alors que j'arrive à me connecter avec, à l'ouverture du mac. Je suis complètement perdue, mais je ne souhaite pas réinitialiser mon mac pour ça, vu que j'ai passé presque toute la journée à transférer mes fichiers... Merci d'avance si vous avez une réponse plus adéquate!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (21 Avril 2015)

Minyoung a dit:


> Auriez vous une autre solution svp


Taper le mot de passe (supposé en) qwerty en azerty (dans Préférences Système) : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disposition_des_touches_des_claviers_informatiques


----------



## Minyoung (21 Avril 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Taper le mot de passe (supposé en) qwerty en azerty (dans Préférences Système) : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disposition_des_touches_des_claviers_informatiques


J'ai bien essayé, mais le résultat est malheureusement toujours pareil! Y'a t'il aucun autre moyen sans pour autant réinitialiser mon mac svp ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Avril 2015)

L'autre moyen "simple" est de passer par le Single User pour créer un nouveau compte admin, d'où tu pourras réinitialiser le mot de passe de ton compte actuel (en passant par les Préférences Système d'Utilisateurs du nouveau compte)
= http://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-passer-administrateur.1244834/ (en 1, on tape Cmd+S ; en 2 et en 3, on valide avec la touche Return ↩)


----------



## Minyoung (22 Avril 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> L'autre moyen "simple" est de passer par le Single User pour créer un nouveau compte admin, d'où tu pourras réinitialiser le mot de passe de ton compte actuel (en passant par les Préférences Système d'Utilisateurs du nouveau compte)
> = http://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-passer-administrateur.1244834/ (en 1, on tape Cmd+S ; en 2 et en 3, on valide avec la touche Return ↩)


J'ai finalement contacté l'assistance technique Apple! Le problème est finalement réglé! Merci beaucoup pour tous vos conseils!!! Bonne continuation!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Avril 2015)

Minyoung a dit:


> Le problème est finalement réglé!


Te souviens-tu comment ?


----------



## Minyoung (22 Avril 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Te souviens-tu comment ?


Je ne me souviens plus exactement. Mais d'après ce que j'ai retenu, j'ai éteins mon mac puis je l'ai rallumé en tapant R+cmd à son ouverture. Ce qui m'a permis d'accéder plus facilement au Terminal, puis de taper resetpassword. J'ai fais d'autres manipulations mais je ne me les rappelle plus. En tout les cas, merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## guigus31 (29 Septembre 2015)

Salut à tous, je galère complètement avec mes mots de passe.. Je n'ai rien réussi à résoudre en utilisant la methode de Modern_thing (méthode qui a 10 ans tout de même!)

Alors voilà, j'ai un mot de passe qui fonctionne quand j'allume mon mac: *Mot de passe A*
Un autre mot de passe qu'il faut que je rentre 10 fois d'affilée dans 10 boites de dialogue différentes (calendar, etc) quand le mac a fini de démarrer et que le finder est lancé : *Mot de passe B*
Et pour terminer, un dernier, pour Icloud.... *Mot de passe C *

Dans Keychain, quand je lance SOS, il faut d'abord que je rentre le *mot de passe A* pour pouvoir cliquer sur "réparer". Puis une boite de dialogue apparait, dans laquelle seule le *mot de passe B* fonctionne.
C'est génialement clair, et l'assistant SOS me dit que tout est très bien comme ça: merci, ça m'aide...

Du côté des prefs système, pour déverrouiller le cadenas en bas à gauche, il me faut utiliser *le mot de passe A* .
Dans "utilisateurs et groupes" , j'ai beau essayer de réinitialiser le mot de passe, de le changer, de je ne sais quoi d'autre, ça ne change rien.

Ce que je veux: Un seul et même mot de passe pour ma session utilisateur, mon keychain et Icloud, comme j'avais avant.
Sur icloud, d'où que je me connecte, mac, web, iphone, pas de problème, le *mot de passe C* fonctionne toujours.

Au secours !!! ça me rend dingue !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (30 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Tu ne dis pas quel est ton OS X.

Sous Yosemite, on peut avoir :
- un mot de passe FileVault et un mot de passe de session autorisée à FileVault ;
- un mot de passe de Trousseau et un mot de passe de session (les Préférences du Trousseau permettent de synchroniser les deux, comme de ne pas reverrouiller trop vite le trousseau de session) ;
- un mot de passe de session propre à la session ou le mot de passe d'iCloud comme mot de passe de session (Préférences Système d'Utilisateurs et Groupes permet d'en changer).

Il vaut mieux réinitialiser le mot de passe de session à partir d'une autre session admin : ça n'a pas changé, 
et ça permet à l'ouverture suivante de la session de raccrocher le mot de passe du trousseau au nouveau mot de passe de session = une invite surgit qui donne le choix).


----------



## guigus31 (3 Octobre 2015)

Désolé pour la réponse tardive..

OS: Yosemite
J'ai donc suivi la méthode de réinitialisation à partir d'une session admin secondaire: Un succès! 
Merci beaucoup, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Octobre 2015)

guigus31 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


Content pour toi !


----------



## Enoch Wallace (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je connais le même problème que guigus31.

Je suis depuis quelques jours sous El Capitan, mais il remonte à l'acquisition de mon iMac en janvier 2015, sous Yosemite à l'époque donc.

Avant, j'avais un iPhone et un iPad avec un mot de passe iCloud "A". Suite à un cafouillage lors de son paramétrage, j'ai dû changer le mot de passe iCloud et ou de session qui a donc pris le mot de passe "B". Ainsi, depuis lors, à chaque fois que je rallume mon Mac, je dois à l'instar de guigus31 retaper une dizaine de fois mon mot de passe de trousseau qui est resté le A.

Je pense que la procédure de cette discussion devrait résoudre ce problème et même plus : en effet, alors que mes documents Pages s'ouvrent normalement depuis mon iPad, lorsque je veux les ouvrir depuis le iCloudDrive, ce dernier refuse presque tout le temps de les ouvrir, comme si le fait de dépendre du nuage soumis au mot de passe du Trousseau (donc le A) l'empêchait de se synchroniser avec ma session. Par contre, lorsque ces documents ne sont pas dans le Drive, il n'y a aucun problème.

Mais avant de me lancer dans l'opération, je ne suis pas d'avoir tout compris et voudrais vous demander quelques précisions : ce que je dois réinitialiser, c'est bien le mot de passe de session, et lui redonner celui du trousseau à savoir le A de mon exemple ? Et si c'est bien le cas, je ne suis pas obligé de l'associer avec celui de mon compte iCloud, ce qui m'obligerait à le synchroniser à nouveau sur mes autres appareils iOS ? Et si je me trompe de mot de passe, que se passe-t-il ? Je perd ma session ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, et bonne nuit,

Amicalement,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Tu as deux soucis : un mot de passe de session qui n'est plus celui du trousseau, 
et un mot de passe iCloud Drive qui n'est plus celui de tes iOS.

Le premier devrait se résoudre avec les _Préférences SOS_ de l'application Trousseaux d'accès : _Synchroniser_ et _Définir_.

Le second est plus coton : on ne peut avoir qu'un compte iCloud par session. Compte auquel on accède par les Préférences Système ou le site icloud.com.
S'il y a deux comptes iCloud, il faudrait donc deux sessions : l'une pour le Drive, l'autre pour les iOS.
S'il n'y a qu'un compte iCloud, le gag peut éventuellement se corriger avec la synchronisation session-trousseau : en cas d'échec, on peut penser à réparer le trousseau (avec le menu _SOS Trousseau_ de la barre des menus de Trousseaux d'accès) resynchronisé. 

Évidemment, avant de te lancer, il vaudrait mieux faire une sauvegarde : clone ou Time Machine.


----------



## Enoch Wallace (2 Novembre 2015)

Merci François pour ta réponse,

Je pense avoir compris comment faire synchroniser et définir le mot de passe de session afin qu'il corresponde à celui du trousseau. Si j'ai à nouveau des doutes, je vous recontacterais.

Pour le second, ce qui m'interpelle, c'est que j'ai jamais eu de problème d'accès à mes documents Pages depuis mon iPad, y compris immédiatement après un échec d'ouverture de document depuis mon Mac, ainsi que depuis le site iCloud Drive (testé que depuis cet été, et paraît il dans une version bêta de la nouvelle mouture ) dont le mot de passe est par ailleurs celui de ma session actuelle. Il est aussi en même temps celui de mon compte iCloud. D'autre part, l'échec d'ouverture de mes documents de bureautique (pour faire large, puisqu'à partir du moment où ils sont dans le Drive, ils sont susceptibles d'échouer) n'a pas commencé tout de suite, il est juste arrivé de plus en plus fréquemment, de manière aléatoire au début, quasi systématique. 

Je n'ai pas à ma connaissance deux comptes iCloud, ou alors le second est fantôme. Par contre, mes identifiants iCloud et iTunes sont différent, mais je ne pense pas que cela ait quelque chose à voir.

Bref, je pense que ta solution est la meilleure, sinon, j'ai quelqu'un chez Apple qui m'avait laissé son contact pour m'aider à en trouver une après avoir testé pas mal de chose, sauf justement cette histoire de trousseau.

Avant de me lancer, je vais faire une sauvegarde Time Machine, mais pas tout de suite, dans quelques jours, pour le faire depuis le compte admin de ma femme comme recommandé plus haut, et après avoir terminé quelques travaux photo en cours.

Je vous tiendrai bien sûr au courant de la réussite, ou de l'échec de la manœuvre...

Cordialement,


----------



## Enoch Wallace (2 Novembre 2015)

Rebonsoir,

Il me vient une question subsidiaire : si je resynchronise mon mot de passe de Session et Trousseau d'accès, vaut-il mieux que je le lie aussi à mon compte iCloud, quitte à devoir le synchroniser dans mes appareils iOS, ce que j'avais dû faire après l'incident initial dont je parle dans mon post plus haut, ou cela ne change rien ? 

Parce que je me demande si cela pourrait avoir une influence sur mon deuxième problème ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et à bientôt,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2015)

Enoch Wallace a dit:


> question subsidiaire : si je resynchronise mon mot de passe de Session et Trousseau d'accès, vaut-il mieux que je le lie aussi à mon compte iCloud, quitte à devoir le synchroniser dans mes appareils iOS, ce que j'avais dû faire après l'incident initial dont je parle dans mon post plus haut, ou cela ne change rien ?
> 
> Parce que je me demande si cela pourrait avoir une influence sur mon deuxième problème ?


Il y a de bonnes chances pour que ça résolve ton deuxième problème, si tu n'as bien qu'un seul compte iCloud.

Et ça éviterait d'aller tripoter dans Trousseaux d'accès pour (tenter de) le résoudre.


----------



## Enoch Wallace (2 Novembre 2015)

Encore merci pour cette nouvelle réponse. Je vais donc suivre ton avis...

Je vais attendre que ma femme soit plus disponible pour faire l'opération depuis son compte administrateur (chose recommandée plus haut) et en attendant, je vais essayer de vérifier que j'ai bien un seul compte iCloud. Mais s'il y en a deux, je vois mal comment j'aurais pu le créer au moment de l'acquisition de ce Mac, Cf des éléments déjà cités, et ils dateraient de mes premiers appareils iOS, ce qui est peu probable...

Amicalement et bonne soirée,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Novembre 2015)

Enoch Wallace a dit:


> en attendant, je vais essayer de vérifier que j'ai bien un seul compte iCloud.


Préférences Système et icloud.com devraient te le dire rapidement.

J'ai émis l'hypothèse d'un second compte iCloud devant la divergence de l'iCloud Drive. 
Mais, je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est vraisemblablement lié à un simple gag sur un des mots de passe contenus dans Trousseaux d'accès : je ne sais pas lequel, mais la resynchronisation avec tes appareils iOS devrait le corriger, sauf bug iCloud.


----------



## Enoch Wallace (2 Novembre 2015)

Et bien encore merci ! Je m'en occuperai à tête reposée, c'est à dire pas tout de suite parce que je ne veux pas aggraver mon cas en faisant n'importe quoi. Dans le pire des cas, j'ai toujours mon contact chez le SAV d'Apple pour suivre mon dossier. Avec les éléments que tu m'as donné, je devrais en avoir assez pour trouver de premières pistes pour trouver une solution !

Bonne soirée,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2015)

Si tu n'en as pas tout à fait assez, un sujet qui pourrait t'intéresser (ou, tout au moins, te faire sentir moins seul !).


----------



## Enoch Wallace (4 Novembre 2015)

Et bien encore merci François d'avoir pensé à moi... Faut que je digère tout ça !

En tout cas, une chose est sûre, c'est que ma femme qui est l'autre seule utilisatrice de ce Mac n'a pas mon problème... Donc ça ne peut venir que de moi !


----------



## Enoch Wallace (4 Novembre 2015)

Une question à propos de ce lien par rapport à la solution proposée dans ce fil :

Ici, on a proposé de changé le mot de passe de session, et éventuellement de compte iCloud pour qu'il redevienne celui du trousseau alors que dans le lien, l'esprit de la manip' est l'inverse : on remplace le mot de passe du trousseau pour le faire coïncider avec celui du mot de passe d'ouverture de session ?
Dans ce derniers, la manipulation semble plus délicate, mais demande moins de changements ?

Et quid de mon deuxième problème ? Se résoudra-t-il aussi en même temps ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2015)

Reste dans mes premiers conseils.

Le grand principe est d'avoir un mot de passe de trousseau identique à celui de session : 
tu devrais, toi, y parvenir en synchronisant le mot de passe du trousseau à celui de session. 
Et, si ça coince, tu pourras changer le mot de passe du trousseau, de la session et/ou d'iCloud.

Le dernier lien que je t'ai communiqué te montre qu'iCloud semble interférer avec la session et le trousseau, et donne une voie de résolution des problèmes. 
Et rappelle l'usage de SOS Trousseau.

Bref, tu as de quoi faire une fois ta sauvegarde mise à jour.


----------



## Enoch Wallace (4 Novembre 2015)

OK, et donc pour synchroniser mon mot de passe de session sur celui du trousseau, il suffit que j'ailles dans préférences systèmes d'un autre compte admin ; groupes d'utilsateurs, puis clique sur mon compte, modifier mon mot de passe de session, puis à la réouverture de mon compte utilisateur, j'entre le nouveau mot de passe du compte, logiquement identique à celui du trousseau, je le lie à celui de mon compte iCloud dans la boîte de dialogue avant de le réactualiser dans mes appareils iOS pour pouvoir les faire fonctionner...

Bref, si je n'ai pas fait d'erreur, c'est comme ça qu'il va falloir que je fasse. Et si ça se passe mal, je reviens dans le compte admin d'où j'étais partis, et je rentre dans TimeMachine pour revenir à la dernière sauvegarde précédent ces changements afin de les annuler et refaire la procédure proprement jusqu'à la résolution définitive du problème ?

Enfin bon, je t'em**** peut-être avec toutes ces demandes de précisions mais je préfère prendre mes précautions avant de me lancer histoire d'assurer mes arrières et de bien connaître les conséquences de chacune de mes actions ! 

Amicalement,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2015)

Je t'ai indiqué une voie plus simple : passer par _ta session > Trousseaux d'accès > Préférences > SOS > Synchroniser _


FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as deux soucis : un mot de passe de session qui n'est plus celui du trousseau,
> et un mot de passe iCloud Drive qui n'est plus celui de tes iOS.
> 
> Le premier devrait se résoudre avec les _Préférences SOS_ de l'application Trousseaux d'accès : _Synchroniser_ et _Définir_.



= ce serait plus simple, 
et si ça ne marche pas, tu pourras alors sortir le grand jeu de ton message #544.


----------



## Enoch Wallace (4 Novembre 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Je t'ai indiqué une voie plus simple : passer par _ta session > Trousseaux d'accès > Préférences > SOS > Synchroniser _
> 
> 
> = ce serait plus simple,
> et si ça ne marche pas, tu pourras alors sortir le grand jeu de ton message #544.



Ah ok,

Merci,


----------



## Enoch Wallace (4 Novembre 2015)

Bon, ben je pense que ça a marché : j'ai fait ce que vous m'avez dit, redémarré l'iMac et je n'ai pas eu les fameuses petites fenêtres me demandant tous ces mots de passe !

Edit : confirmation aussi pour l'cloud Drive !

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Novembre 2015)

Impec !


----------



## Enoch Wallace (4 Novembre 2015)

Merci à toi, surtout !

Bon, il ne me reste plus qu'à aller voir ce qui se dit à propos des bugs rencontrés au sujet du Finder d'El Capitan, parce que chez moi, il n'est pas très stable...


----------

